# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Kat Slater & Alfie Moon

## chance

says in the sun today that when kat cokmes bACK ALFIE ASKS HER FOR A DIVORCE ! hes stil kinda keen on lil mo and she finds out and is gob smacked but plans to fight for him

----------


## *JSW*

I really doubt the truth of this report.

Several sources (to be better trusted then The Sun) have said they have a future. Know considering EE hasn't fully recovered as of yet and Kat and Alfie are one of EE more popular characters I really can't see where they intend on going with further misery when all the viewers want is happiness for them. Who honestly wants them to go through misery  :Confused:  I for one don't

----------


## i.luv.jake.moon

i want kat and alfie together hope it isnt true dont like alfie with mo

----------


## chance

> I really doubt the truth of this report.
> 
> Several sources (to be better trusted then The Sun) have said they have a future. Know considering EE hasn't fully recovered as of yet and Kat and Alfie are one of EE more popular characters I really can't see where they intend on going with further misery when all the viewers want is happiness for them. Who honestly wants them to go through misery  I for one don't


it didnt say they do get a divorce! just that alfie asks her for one but she fights for him,and they will go thru a rocky year so i think they will get back together but a load of sulking screaming and sighing first and thats just alfie!........

----------


## Andy'sLuckyPony

:EEK!:   Nooooo....

This must leave room for Alfie to sleep with Lil Mo. I read alot about Kacey coming back only if she gets a big storyline, and the one she was offered was that she would sleep with Alfie. That must be it. But...Alfie really loves Kat, I don't know why he'd do that...but then, he was a huge moron before she left, so maybe its just an effect she has on him! But...WHY WOULD Lil Mo do something like that to her SISTER of all people? I thought she was all nice and kind-hearted...

----------


## Layne

Also on GMTV this morning Tina said that on Kats return she finds out that Alfie and Little Mo have shared yet another Kiss, i think she said the kiss will be on St Goerges Day.So i think Kat comes back and finds out how close her husband and sister have actually become!!!

Luv ya all
Layne
xxx

----------


## Layne

I no this has already been posted and i'm sorry i didn't check before i wrote!
Sorry again!

----------


## dddMac1

poor kat hope her and Alfie get back together at some point

----------


## Claire

Oh great, a slater love triangle  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chantelle

:Angry:   :Wal2l:  why do eastenders have to do this!!! why cant they simply get back together, they are made for eachother so i dont see the need in having little mo apart of it, simply for another love triangle.  Some things are just meant to be, kat and alfie being one of them.   :Love:

----------


## Claire

> why do eastenders have to do this!!! why cant they simply get back together, they are made for eachother so i dont see the need in having little mo apart of it, simply for another love triangle.  Some things are just meant to be, kat and alfie being one of them.


Personally, I am fed up seeing love triangles all the time  :Angry:  EE always have to drag out these storylines, first Sharon and Dennis with stupid Zoe and now Kat and Alfie with Little Mo  :Wal2l:

----------


## *vcl*

> Personally, I am fed up seeing love triangles all the time  EE always have to drag out these storylines, first Sharon and Dennis with stupid Zoe and now Kat and Alfie with Little Mo


 i agree, thats one of eastenders problems, they seem to be repeating so many story lines recently, 

They need some new writers do bring a fresh perspective to the show

----------


## Chantelle

Yeah i totally agree, i don't want a love triangle, i just want kat and alfie back together...no strings attached.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I agree Chantelle

----------


## ljoo1

yeah iwnt kat and alfie 2 getback together andalove triangle will b boring loads of shouting from kat, and then the whole slater family will get involved and take sides.

----------


## Debs

no i disagree i think this is going to be a fab storyline. kat cant just come back and get back with alfie. How boring would that be. it will be good to see what happens with the three of them! although maybe it would have been better if alfie was with someone else like maybe chrissie!!!

----------


## Layne

No chrissie is with jake!!!
(well for now anyway, until the stupid EE people axe him!  :Wal2l:  <gone all stroopy now>)
Apparently, don't no where i heard this and i no you are suppost to have sources but apparenly Alfie is going to serve Kat with Divorce papers, or was it the other way round???  :Searchme:

----------


## ljoo1

yeah or someonelike sam andy x  that would b good more arguments.

----------


## *JSW*

> yeah or someonelike sam andy x  that would b good more arguments.


Firstly welcome to the boards!  :Smile: 

Secondly your post makes no sense, i'm not sure what your trying to say or whether its in text speak but could you put it in a way so we can all understand? Thanks!

EDIT: I've seen your other post and its quite clear your using text speak theRules  it makes the board a far more ordered place! :Smile: 

Now onto the point of the spoiler! This storyline sounds awful! Its going to be dull, I can just see it! Why EE create this nonsense and expect people to enjoy it is beyond me! Does this sound interesting to anyone?

----------


## Jade

> No chrissie is with jake!!!
> (well for now anyway, until the stupid EE people axe him!  <gone all stroopy now>)
> Apparently, don't no where i heard this and i no you are suppost to have sources but apparenly Alfie is going to serve Kat with Divorce papers, or was it the other way round???


It said that in the Sun a while back (not sure if its true or not)

----------


## Chantelle

I will be hooked, but not because of the love triangle but only to see if kat and alfie get back together but i am loosing my faith more and more with ee recently due to sudden character changes eg mo going for her sisters husband or alfie going for his wifes sister and his best mates wife etc.  I agree with whoever said we need new, fresh ideas surley there doesnt always have to be a love triangle to get a couple together, couldnt there be something perfectly normal yet different.  I know this is easy to say but hey...im not a writer!

----------


## Frankie

Ok I think that the Sharon Dennis with Zoe thing was sooooo annoying Sharon and Dennis not Dennis and Zoe. But I think I'll enjoy the Kat , alfie with Lil Mo, even though I'd hate it if Little Mo and Alfie got together, normallyin soapland its you Mum and your husband not your bloody sister and your husband!

----------


## *xeni*

This Alfie Little Mo relationship is such a wind up, she would never of been his type when he first came to the square; The script writers should knock it on the head before they make fools of themselves (again)

----------


## *cinderella*

Does anyone know if Kat and Alfie do get back together?

----------


## di marco

i dont know, but shane ritchie leaving at xmas so if they do get back together then they will break up again anyway  :Sad: 
(ps welcome to the boards)

----------


## i_luv_dennis

dont know is this true i was looking at the magazines in safeway and it said alifie's leaving and so is kat 

so i dont know whats thats about

yeah it is true i saw it again to day

----------


## Chantelle

I dont think anyone knows for sure yet. I really hope so though   :Wub:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me they are another great couple in walford

----------


## phils little sister

I hope they get back together   :Cheer:

----------


## siannybonny

Shane Ritche is leaving the soap and is Jessie Slater, so they could end up leaving together to make a fresh start of it.  :Sick:  
But I think that it is well and truely over. What a shame the writers had to come up with that story for Kat to leave, I used to think that her and Alfie were great together, poor Little Mo too.

----------


## Tamzi

But didn't they say at first they were going to reunite Kalfie straight off, so you never know! They should though
xxx

----------


## dddMac1

i know that Shane Richie is leaving as well as Jesse Walace so you never know they could go of together

----------


## lucky

> I dont think anyone knows for sure yet. I really hope so though


I agree, Alfie and Kt, Shane and Jessie, either way they make a perfect couple!

----------


## kelly05

Just seen a pic in this weeks Soap life of Kat, Alfie and Nana Moon having a ball together at a karaoke night in the Vic... Just like old times, all of them together again. It says that Alfie realises that he still has feelings for Kat!!  :Cheer:   Meanwhile a jealous Little Mo looks on in dismay.....  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dddMac1

it would be good if Alfie and kat gave it another go and also Little mo and Billy

----------


## Chantelle

I MUST BUY SOAPLIFE! lol.  It was obvious from last nights eppy that he still loves her. The chemistry is still very much alive and kicking.  :Wub:    Billy and Mo are sweet too. I found my self not hating her last night.

----------


## di marco

> Just seen a pic in this weeks Soap life of Kat, Alfie and Nana Moon having a ball together at a karaoke night in the Vic... Just like old times, all of them together again. It says that Alfie realises that he still has feelings for Kat!!   Meanwhile a jealous Little Mo looks on in dismay.....


yay just what i like to hear! kat and alfie need to get back together! and little mo how stupid can you get just get back with billy!

----------


## Alisha

Last night episode just proved the lack of chemistry between little Mo and Alfie. 

With Kats scenes alongside Alfie and Little Mo's along Billy, it just showed how much of a sparkle they do have with thier ex's and highlighted how dire the current partnership actually is.

I'm just annoyed that the scriptwritters are going down the old love triangle root again. How boring! Yawn!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

I thought reports about Jessie going had been denied?

----------


## Siobhan

> Last night episode just proved the lack of chemistry between little Mo and Alfie. 
> 
> With Kats scenes alongside Alfie and Little Mo's along Billy, it just showed how much of a sparkle they do have with thier ex's and highlighted how dire the current partnership actually is.
> 
> I'm just annoyed that the scriptwritters are going down the old love triangle root again. How boring! Yawn!


Alfie and Mo may not look good together but think about it from their suitation.. both have been let down by their partners, Kat cheated on Alfie and Billy couldn't accept freddie.. Alfie and mo were there for each other when they needed someone most.. it must be hard for them to just forgive and forget.. they are both fragile and they may fear it would happen again...

----------


## butch

jessie wallace contract doensn expire till late next year i think and i read in inside soap that shane ritchie siad he doesnt know if hes ever coming back to ee i hope he does hes a cool character

----------


## di marco

> I thought reports about Jessie going had been denied?


i thought that as well

----------


## Chantelle

Well said Alisha.

I think one line which alfie said summed up all his feelings for Kat and Mo.  He said to Kat "I want someone who is easy to love".  To me this has proved that he doesnt have deep feelings for mo...he doesnt want to get hurt again.  He wants his life to be uncomplicated.  With Mo he can have that, a simple ,uncomplicated (boring) life.  

With Kat his true love  their are going to be a few ups and downs.  The question is, how long can he settle for second best, with mo, before he realises its Kat he wants.

----------


## Treacle

I think people should stop saying Jessie is leaving until it's confirmed. It's already been denied from the beeb press office.

----------


## Alisha

> I think one line which alfie said summed up all his feelings for Kat and Mo.  He said to Kat "I want someone who is easy to love".


Yes I agree. This is exactly what Dennis said to Dot when he moved in with Zoe. Are ee recycling old scripts now?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Itâs the same thing really. Little mo is a safe easy option who wonât hurt him, cheat on him and be someone who he can have unproblematic life with. Deep down Alfie knows who he loves but it's fears and anxieties which are influentially makeing him sway to Moâs direction. With her there is less chance of hurt. There is no doubt that Kat and Alfie love each other, but in Alfieâs eyes itâs too much of a risk to take.

I think we will see Alfie torn between little mo and Kat for a while now and thatâs whats going to put me off. I really can't be done with it. I just hope it doesn't drag for months on end. Come on ee, sort it out!

----------


## Saziikins

From Inside Soap (14th-20th May):: We can reveal that Eastenders' Kat Moon will be on our screens until at least Winter 2006. Despite rumours that new mum Jessie Wallace was planning to quit the show when the contract expires, the actress has signed up fpr a further year....

...Kat's storylines certainly won't involve a long-time reunion with her husband, Alife Moon. Shane Richie who plays affable Alfie, is exciting the show at Christmas leaving Kat free to prey on Walford's men once more.

----------


## Bryan

:Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

yeah: back to the old kat they we all know and love

watch out walford, the kat SLATER (not Moon, yuck) is back


and the sooner the  better...

so Alfie and Little Mo shud get together all better in the long-run...

Alfie should kill Billy over an argument over little mo and then run away   :Lol:  

bondboffin

----------


## dddMac1

theres a picture of Alfie and kat in the Daily star today with Nana but Little mo is not happy

----------


## Bryan

ta ive just looked at it

oh its getting good isnt it....

poor mo, as she ever had hapiness?

bondboffin

----------


## Chantelle

> Yes I agree. This is exactly what Dennis said to Dot when he moved in with Zoe. Are ee recycling old scripts now?   
> 
> Itâs the same thing really. Little mo is a safe easy option who wonât hurt him, cheat on him and be someone who he can have unproblematic life with. Deep down Alfie knows who he loves but it's fears and anxieties which are influentially makeing him sway to Moâs direction. With her there is less chance of hurt. There is no doubt that Kat and Alfie love each other, but in Alfieâs eyes itâs too much of a risk to take.
> 
> I think we will see Alfie torn between little mo and Kat for a while now and thatâs whats going to put me off. I really can't be done with it. I just hope it doesn't drag for months on end. Come on ee, sort it out!


Yeah exactly.  i can't be doing with another love triangle that drags on for ages! I understand they have to make the reunion (i hope theres one anyway) believable but surely theres another way of doing it rather than a love triangle or quadruple again. And if they are going to do one at  least make it plausable i.e. get alfie together woth someone who he has chemistry with eg Not Little Mo!

----------


## Alisha

> Yeah exactly.  i can't be doing with another love triangle that drags on for ages! I understand they have to make the reunion (i hope theres one anyway) believable but surely theres another way of doing it rather than a love triangle or quadruple again. And if they are going to do one at  least make it plausable i.e. get alfie together woth someone who he has chemistry with eg Not Little Mo!


Now you know how the shannis fans suffered last year. We had to watch Zonnis for 8 months, which is what we now like to call our equivalent of Little Mo and Alfie  :Sick:  

Thatâs ee for you -they think that if they pair them up with a certain person they will have this great chemistry and the viewers will take to them. Zoe and Dennis were branded as a 'hot' couple and apparently the scriptwriters are saying that the Little Mo and Alfie storyline is good because viewers have noticed the chemistry between them. Have they heck! It's a cheap predictable boring plot. I can tolerate it now because Kats back but I think we will have Alfie dithering between the two for a while just like Dennis was last year and unlike Sharon making the departure this xmas it'll be Alfie. Do you see the parallels there? 

Why do ee think that we would like this? Did they not learn from last year. We don't want too many love triangles. Sure they can work given the right story but not all of them as desirably great. Grant/Sharon/Phil, Tiffany/Grant/Louise, Dan/Bianca/Ricky and Gita/Sanjay/Meena were great ones but the latest ones are lame. 

I personally like to see a couple work through their issues together as a couple without that extra third party.

----------


## Bryan

if little mo was a bicth (like the rest of the slaters) then i wouldnt like her to get wid alfie'

but she's sweet and nice and lovely and had so much misery in her life so she needs to stay with alife

the poor woman cannot go bakc to looser billy... i ask why billy exists? he is usless and should be axed!

anyone in agreeance?

bondboffin

----------


## Alisha

I like little Mo. Despite her recent storyline her character is selfless and has a good heart. I have never actively disliked her but she is starting annoy me now. Itâs not her fault as an actress but it's just her interaction with Alfie. They don't gel well and have no screen presence. They are acting like they are dating for the first time and it's getting up my nostrils.

I personally think Kacey Ainsworth is a great actress- much better than Shane Ritchie and she deserves better than this storyline. This storyline is makeing her more unlikable and undermining her ability as an actress. She has shown tremendous talent in the past but this is ruining her. I preferred her in the Trevor days and her relationship with Billy âthat gave her the best opportunity to shine and people cared more about her.

----------


## chocolate

i totally agree with you Alisha i also liked little mo better with trevor and when she got married to billy( not that i dont like little mo now as i do) i mean in my opinion little mo and billy back then had more chemistry then alfie and little mo now... but i really hope alfie and Kat get back together cause they fit better to me

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah they were meant for each other since day one

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I Hope That They Will Get Back Together,I Love Them Together,And I Actually Even Loved Alfie When They Were Together!!!!!
But Alfie Is LEaving At The End Of The Year,So If They Do Get Together It Will End Dramaticly Again Probably!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Bryan

y does everyone suspect they will split? there are many ways that shane could leave without kat and alife slpitting up

prison
coffin
kidnap
carehome
"gonna get my head sorted out"
holiday

the list goes on

----------


## di marco

> y does everyone suspect they will split? there are many ways that shane could leave without kat and alife slpitting up
> 
> prison
> coffin
> kidnap
> carehome
> "gonna get my head sorted out"
> holiday
> 
> the list goes on


i was thinking they could do some sort of storyline with him going to prison

----------


## Bryan

some beating up billy over littl mo thing or something...

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

i wana see the pici!
Kat and Alfie are so good together!  :Big Grin:  I don't want Alfie to leave cause then they will have to split up again!  :Crying:

----------


## Bryan

> y does everyone suspect they will split? there are many ways that shane could leave without kat and alife slpitting up
> 
> prison
> coffin
> kidnap
> carehome
> "gonna get my head sorted out"
> holiday
> 
> the list goes on


ill quote agen for people, who says they will split up: look at all the possible outcomes above plus many more
be creatitive, and the kalfie legacy and last forever...

bondboffin

----------


## melmarshall858

i read somewhere - sorry cant remember where that the writers are thinking of shutting the door for shane permenantly by killing alfie off in a tear jerking waypossibly a terminal illness.

i think this would be the best way have alfie and kat back together cause everyone can see they are still the ideal couple only for him to discover he has a terminal illness and end up dying but in a really sad ending - like the jamie sonia one.
give the couple a fitting end instead of just splitting them up or depriving viewers of ever seeing them happy together again.

----------


## [email protected]

> ill quote agen for people, who says they will split up: look at all the possible outcomes above plus many more
> be creatitive, and the kalfie legacy and last forever...
> 
> bondboffin


*BOndboffin could you please help me? ive download paint shop pro to create banners, could you please tell me how to do it, i'd be very greatful plz help me. [email protected]!E*

----------


## [email protected]

> Yeah exactly.  i can't be doing with another love triangle that drags on for ages! I understand they have to make the reunion (i hope theres one anyway) believable but surely theres another way of doing it rather than a love triangle or quadruple again. And if they are going to do one at  least make it plausable i.e. get alfie together woth someone who he has chemistry with eg Not Little Mo!


Ive download printer shop pro, could you please tell me how i can make banners on it pleaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeeee. as no one will help me. PPPPPPlllllllllleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssssssseeeee. Luv [email protected]!E

----------


## tigger's pal

I really hope that Kat & Alfie get back together they are great together.  :Heart:

----------


## Angeldelight

but with Alfie leaving in december... won't this strike an end to the pair... (i want them to be toether forever too)

----------


## Alisha

> but with Alfie leaving in december... won't this strike an end to the pair


Yep, seeing as Shane Richie is taking a break at the end of the year, tptb will have no choice but to split them up.

----------


## *cinderella*

Well in a magazine I read yesterday (cant remember what one soz), Jessie Wallace said that she thinks Kat and Alfie do get back together.

But as Shane is leaving at christmas they will most likely split up again. Well he could get killled off or go to prision, but either way theyre not going to be together again after christmas. Which I am totally bummed out about cos I love them as a couple and ive waited 6 months for Jessies return so they better come back!! And Little Mo should go back to Billy, theyve changed her character, when she first came into EE she wouldve never got together with her sisters husband.

 :Sad:

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> Shane Ritche is leaving the soap and is Jessie Slater, so they could end up leaving together to make a fresh start of it.  
> But I think that it is well and truely over. What a shame the writers had to come up with that story for Kat to leave, I used to think that her and Alfie were great together, poor Little Mo too.


its jessie wallace

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

i don't want neither of them to leave  :Crying:  but i would rather them both leave together at the same time than one of them staying if you no what i mean!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

i get ya, but i'm still glad kat's back!!!

----------


## Chantelle

> i don't want neither of them to leave  but i would rather them both leave together at the same time than one of them staying if you no what i mean!


Yeah i feel like that too.  I would rather they both left together or as sad as it would be, for alfie to die or something in Kats arms....obviously i wouldnt want it if he was plannning on coming back but he isnt so  :Crying: ....and Jessie wallace is staying on.

----------


## kelly05

I really think that Little Mo has really strong feelings for Alfie... but she knows that a relationship between them is wrong. Therefor she is trying to deny her feelings, trying to convince herself that she can move on from this. I think her reaction to Billy, when he asked her if there was still a chance for them said it all. I really don't think that it's Billy she wants anymore, or I think she would have jumped at the chance to get back with her husband, and give Freddie a Dad. At the same time Alfie thought he knew what he wanted until Kat made her return. I think he too is trying to deny his feelings for her because "she is difficult to love." I think we all know that Little Mo is the opposite to this. She is the safe option for Alfie. I think in time though Alie will eventually realise he still loves Kat, and his heart lies with her. But will Little Mo be able to let go so easily? I think a plausible way for Alfie to be written out is for him and Kat to be settled and making another go of things, but then the truth comes out about the relationship he had with Little Mo. I think if this were to happen, it would be the final nail in the coffin for him and Kat.....and he would realise there is nothing left for him in Walford anymore.  :Crying:  

I just really hope that the writers don't drag this out forever....the way they always do!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## rosiec211

I thought one of Grant's first jobs in Walford on his return was to kill Alfie??  Just a thought-although we've never seen Billy and Grant together before, maybe Billy asks his relative to kill Alfie for him cos he's gone too soft to do it himself.

----------


## Athena

little mo is such a victim. it really annoys me. i mean kat's been through a lot too but it just makes her stronger. she has way more personality than mo, and if i have to see one more scene where little mo is simpering after alfie (when we all know that he's meant to be with kat) i will throw my tv out of the window. you're right, this 'love triangle' has gone too far.

----------


## Bryan

kat and alfie should not get together

it just makes adultery seem acceptbale (IMHO)

be unfiathful...no need to worry, six months down the line ull be back in the arms of ur parnter

kat dont deserve to get back with alife, he is a good man and all he ever did was love her, how does he repay him?

sleeps with his enemy, a random ginger, and becomes drunk out of her head on a regular basis.

u had ur chance Kat, and u blew it.

bondboffin

----------


## Siobhan

> kat and alfie should not get together
> 
> it just makes adultery seem acceptbale (IMHO)
> 
> be unfiathful...no need to worry, six months down the line ull be back in the arms of ur parnter


It happens to a lot of people... one partner has an affair or a fling and the other forgives or realise down the line that they should not have split up and misses the other person...

----------


## iloveusher

shane said on comic relief nite he and kat were gettin bk 2gether

----------


## Athena

lol. the random ginger was ryan out of casualty, duffy's guy.

----------


## lucky

I agree, but now Kat's back, I think Alfie and Kat should get back together, tey ere the perfect couple before Andy! and why did Alfie fight the toughest, meanest, gangster there was? It was to be with Kat, why go through all that to throw it all away. Plus Billy still loves Little Mo and they also made a perfect couple!

----------


## lucky

> little mo is such a victim. it really annoys me. i mean kat's been through a lot too but it just makes her stronger. she has way more personality than mo, and if i have to see one more scene where little mo is simpering after alfie (when we all know that he's meant to be with kat) i will throw my tv out of the window. you're right, this 'love triangle' has gone too far.


 I agree, I'm going mad, why can't Eastenders just let Alifie and Kat get back together!!!!!!!!

----------


## hayley

Kalfie 4ever!!

----------


## Daydream

Oh come on! How could Alfie fall in love with such different women like Kat and Lilltle Mo? One is gorgeous with a lot of temper(didn't Alfie like that the most) and the other is useless with no personnality. I can't believe that Lilltle Mo can look at her siste when she kissed her sister's husband!

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh come on! How could Alfie fall in love with such different women like Kat and Lilltle Mo? One is gorgeous with a lot of temper(didn't Alfie like that the most) and the other is useless with no personnality. I can't believe that Lilltle Mo can look at her siste when she kissed her sister's husband!


He had the hot tempered one and she cheated on him, left him very very heartbroken.. Mo is sweet and dependable... he is looking for that. Maybe it wasn't love with Kat, just passion...

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope they get back together before he leaves.

I heard that Kat flirts with Danny and Jake to make Alfie jealous.

----------


## Siobhan

> I hope they get back together before he leaves.
> 
> I heard that Kat flirts with Danny and Jake to make Alfie jealous.


I could see Kat and Danny together... in a no string relationship.. they are both alike in a way.. they don't want to be 100% committed, flighty and enjoy life...

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Kat met Jake and Danny yet? I didn't think so since they haven't been shown in a while.

----------


## Siobhan

> Has Kat met Jake and Danny yet? I didn't think so since they haven't been shown in a while.


NO, not yet.. but I sure they have seen photo's of her... They are away somewhere, they will be back soon

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Did any one see it last night when Kat made a joke and you could see alfie had almost a rush of feelings for her again or something. Because a small smile crept across his face so he obvioulsy felt something....or he found her joke funny!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> Did any one see it last night when Kat made a joke and you could see alfie had almost a rush of feelings for her again or something. Because a small smile crept across his face so he obvioulsy felt something....or he found her joke funny!!


i think what she was saying just reminded him of what made him fall in love with her in the first place.. the old Kat.. Remember when she left she was a drunk and she didn't seem to be herself.. 

Slightly off topic, Jessie Wallace  looked fab last night, especially after having the baby....

----------


## .:Kitz:.

she did, you'd never have guessed she had a baby. (well, you might have, i'm not sure) but she did look fab!  :Smile:  I hope alfie sees what made him fall in love with her again soon. And put that snivelling little mo in her place!!

----------


## tigger's pal

hopefully they will get Kat & Alfie back together, even if it is only for a short time, because they make such a great couple. It seems that in eastenders your relationships are doomed once your married, there isn't 1 married that hasn't had a problem once they got married. Apart from Jim & Dot that is.

----------


## Siobhan

> hopefully they will get Kat & Alfie back together, even if it is only for a short time, because they make such a great couple. It seems that in eastenders your relationships are doomed once your married, there isn't 1 married that hasn't had a problem once they got married. Apart from Jim & Dot that is.


even now they are doing a story with Rawlin the driving instruction, telling dot how he feels but I don't think it will break them up..

----------


## bb9499

There is another posibilty-Kat and Alfie leave together, But Kat comes back a few weeks later saying that Alfie been offered his own bar and hotel to run for a year abroad and they're going to attempt a long distance relationship leaving the door open for shane to return

In real life My girlfriend attends a uni in Scotland and we do a long distance relationship!

----------


## lucky

> Did any one see it last night when Kat made a joke and you could see alfie had almost a rush of feelings for her again or something. Because a small smile crept across his face so he obvioulsy felt something....or he found her joke funny!!


 I agree, out of all last nights episode it was that part I enjoyed the most. I hate Alfie being with Little Mo, and Alfie and Kat get on so well, and if I'm right I remember Alfie seeing Kat's gentle side, the good side and that side was like Little Mo in a way, so WHY ISN'T HE WITH KAT!!!! I'M GETTING VERY ANGRY WITH EASTENDERS NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Angry:   :Crying:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lucky

> There is another posibilty-Kat and Alfie leave together, But Kat comes back a few weeks later saying that Alfie been offered his own bar and hotel to run for a year abroad and they're going to attempt a long distance relationship leaving the door open for shane to return
> 
> In real life My girlfriend attends a uni in Scotland and we do a long distance relationship!


 GREAT IDEA, THANK YOU SO MUCH I FEEL MUCH HAPPIER!  :Bow:   :Smile:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> WHY ISN'T HE WITH KAT!!!! I'M GETTING VERY ANGRY WITH EASTENDERS NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too!! Why can't they do something we want to happen for a change?!  :Mad:

----------


## *cinderella*

Im getting very VERY angry as well!! I hated last nights episode, well most of it especially the parts with Alfie and Little Mo. It made me really really angry, I cant stand Little Mo now and the way Alfie kept telling Mo how he wanted her and not Kat made me start to hate him as well now!!

Also I think when Shane leaves, the long distance thing would be FAB but eastenders wouldnt do it cos its not like a big story line that way. Also, what would keep Kat in walford if Alfie isnt there? I mean Zoe wouldve been gone as well so theres nothing keeping Kat in walford when Alfie goes.

----------


## jo3520

I really hope that Kat & Alfie get back together! I think they are still right for each other! Shane & Jessie are leaving so I hope Kat & Alfie leave tgether!!! I do wish the old Alfie was back though! He used to be so funny and made me smile every time I saw him on the tv! I think that the moons should be back in the Vic with Kat of course! Anyone aggree? x x x x x x x

----------


## di marco

> Shane & Jessie are leaving


i knew shane was leaving but i didnt think jessie was as well?

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I thought she was taking a LITTLE time out to look after Tullulah, or is that a rumour??

----------


## di marco

> I thought she was taking a LITTLE time out to look after Tullulah, or is that a rumour??


i think, though i could be wrong, that it was reported that she wanted to leave to spend more time with her baby but then it was reported that she wasnt leaving

----------


## squarelady

Nothing's been confirmed about Jessie leaving but Shane is leaving in the Autumn

----------


## di marco

> Nothing's been confirmed about Jessie leaving but Shane is leaving in the Autumn


thats what i thought, and his final scenes will be at xmas if i remember rightly

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> i think, though i could be wrong, that it was reported that she wanted to leave to spend more time with her baby but then it was reported that she wasnt leaving


 oh right ok then, i must have listened to the wrong post. lol :Big Grin:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> thats what i thought, and his final scenes will be at xmas if i remember rightly


 ohh i wonder whats going tto happen??  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> ohh i wonder whats going tto happen??


dunno, but im hoping he will go to prison or something so kat and alfie wont have to split up (obviously i want them to get back together!)

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> dunno, but im hoping he will go to prison or something so kat and alfie wont have to split up (obviously i want them to get back together!)


 that would be good!! but i'd stil feel sorry for Kat, but then they wouldn't have to slpit up. yay!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

> that would be good!! but i'd stil feel sorry for Kat, but then they wouldn't have to slpit up. yay!!


id feel sorry for kat too, but it would be better than him dying

----------


## lucky

> I really hope that Kat & Alfie get back together! I think they are still right for each other! Shane & Jessie are leaving so I hope Kat & Alfie leave tgether!!! I do wish the old Alfie was back though! He used to be so funny and made me smile every time I saw him on the tv! I think that the moons should be back in the Vic with Kat of course! Anyone aggree? x x x x x x x


I TOTALLY AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think it would be good if Alfie didn't leave, then when the mitchells come back Sam tells them about Chrissie killing Den and they bribe her to get the Vic back and Pat decides to leave so Billy tells them all to come live with him in their old house. Then Peggy tells Alfie that him and his family can go work and live in the Vic!!!! 
WOULDN'T THAT BE GREAT!!!!!!  :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Smile:  
But knowing EE that won't happen!  :Thumbsdown:   :Wal2l:  

I can still dream though! 

And can some one tell me, I know Shane is leaving and on these boards and in magazines I've read like inside soap it says he won't be returning in the NEAR  future! so that might mean he will be coming back, but does anyone know how long he'll be away!

----------


## melmarshall858

i did read at first that he was leaving for a 12 month break but now have read from several different sources including inside soap and newspapers that he is 'unlikely to ever return'
also heard they were (producers) thinking of closing the door permenantly on his character by killing alfie off in a very emotional way possibly with a terminal illness but dont know how much truth there is in this.

jessie is said to be on our screens until at least autum 2006

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I do think so but isn't he leaving for a break... for one year... what's going to happen then? I think he should leave with Kat for a BIG break and Kat spends time with Talluh!! + then they can come back after a year...

----------


## squarelady

> I do think so but isn't he leaving for a break... for one year... what's going to happen then? I think he should leave with Kat for a BIG break and Kat spends time with Talluh!! + then they can come back after a year...


Jessie's staying until Autumn. I hate to say it but I doubt Shane will come back. He doesn't seem very keen to at all. It's the producers that are trying to get him back.

I love Kat & Alfie but I don't think it can ever go back to being what it was. Alfie's changed so much and he's just not the same bloke anymore. I hope Kat sees that and moves on when he leaves. That way we can remember the good Kat & Alfie times rather than all the arguments and tears.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Very true.

----------


## Abbie

i heard that they do get back together even though shane is levaing EE in october or something like that

----------


## squarelady

> i heard that they do get back together even though shane is levaing EE in october or something like that


Wouldn't they have to break up again when he left though?

----------


## hayley

i think the only way kat and alfie can stay together when Shane leaves is to have alfie leaving because of Spencer and Kat can go with him, then she can come back by herself because their was a problem with her family while alfie can stay with spencer. Then when Shane comes back (if he does) kat & alfie will still be an item!!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Yeah,but it is not certain that Alfie is coming back,so they might break up again!!!!!
DONT BREAK ALFIE AND KAT UP EASTENDERS!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## squarelady

I've just read (in All About Soap) that Shane was due to take a years sabbatical (so it was originally intended to be a break) however no date has been confirmed for his return. It may be that after six months he misses it and wants to go back or he might want to leave forever but let's hope it's the first one and he comes back as the _real_ Alfie! 

Last time he got too big for his boots his whole career went wrong so it might be an idea to keep down to earth and don't dismiss and 'Enders return. It'd be a shame if everything goes wrong for him now after Eastenders brought him right back to the second peak of his career!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> It'd be a shame if everything goes wrong for him now after Eastenders brought him right back to the second peak of his career!


 I know what you mean, what was his first peak of career??

----------


## Chantelle

Since no one knows if he is coming back for certain they will have no chioce but to split them up unfortunately.  All these ideas are great but they'd need shane to return.  Becaus just suppose they did the long distance relationship and that was fine for a while but then shane decides he isnt coming back, a golden couple like kalfie cant split up off screen and kat just says oh by the way,, alfie rung me last night he met someone else.

I really really really want them together but am dreading shanes departure   :Crying:

----------


## lightbulb

me to!!!!  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

> I know what you mean, what was his first peak of career??


He was really big with all the TV shows from the seasides and things like that and then it all went wrong. (I don't know how, I'm only half way through his autobiograpy!  :Lol:  I'll let you know!)

I hope there is one moment before Shane leaves where Alfie goes back to being like Shane. Happy go lucky, smiley, jack the lad...I hope he makes up with Kat and they spend time together before he leaves. Just so that everyone sees that there is something there and there always will be despite all the interference. They were a dream couple with a prefect wedding, I hope EE doesn't shatter everything! 

Alfie needs to put the past behind him and move on! I just hope he does it soon.

----------


## Thandie

I think they might get back together since their love has been worth fighting for, but it may be for a short time as Alfie will be leaving.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

well at least molfie doesnt last till afta crimbo then seeing as alfies leaving around that time , well or kalfie , but at least he isnt staying with moe permanantly (like marrage or sumfin) cos they really dont suit each otha . there ment to be (kat and alf)

----------


## adrienne

Why is Alfie leaving? I am sure they can come up with a great story line of them getting back together - and if they are leaving it could be good if they leave together - in a really kalfie way. But, what a shame to see them go! Why is Zoe leaving? (her choice or EE choice? And Sam? Are all 4 of these departures permanent or temporary or or or?? Any ideas for a new memeber would be really appreciated!!!!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Why is Zoe leaving? (her choice or EE choice? And Sam? Are all 4 of these departures permanent or temporary or or or?? Any ideas for a new memeber would be really appreciated!!!!


Michelle Ryan (Zoe) is leaving   :Cheer:  of her own accord so she can try other things. I think Jessie Wallace helped her decide to leave.  She will not be killed off so who knows if she'll be back in the future? (Please no!  :Nono:  ) I'm pretty sure Kim Medcalf (Sam) also decided to leave herself.  
Did I read somewhere that she was persuaded to extend her contract a little for the Mitchell's returning?   :Searchme:  I may be getting confused!!

----------


## di marco

> Did I read somewhere that she was persuaded to extend her contract a little for the Mitchell's returning?   I may be getting confused!!


yeh i think youre right. i think i remember reading somewhere as well that originally she was meant to be leaving around the same time as zoe but she was persuaded to stay til november cos the mitchells are coming back

----------


## hayley

I dont no if this has already been posted but in inside soap it says Kat kisses Alfie! But he pushes her away confused about his feelings.
Oh i was hoping for a kalfie reunion!

----------


## littlemo

> I dont no if this has already been posted but in inside soap it says Kat kisses Alfie! But he pushes her away confused about his feelings.
> Oh i was hoping for a kalfie reunion!


I have heard about it, I think it has probably been posted already. It's difficult to get excited about something we know is never going to happen. We all know Shane Richie is leaving the show. Alfie will be off our screens at Christmas. I do hope Little Mo and Alfie's relationship comes out soon, because EE is about drama and it's about time we had some. I hope it isn't yet another storyline that has been brushed under the carpet.

I don't know about anybody else, but I was rather upset about the way the Chloe/Rebecca storyline ended tonight. It was quite a sweet moment with Pauline and Margaret, but was there any need to drag us down that road, just for the family to be parted yet again. We were expecting a custody battle, there were plenty of hints to that effect, but it just never happened. It's really poor script writing!

----------


## melmarshall858

yeah i heard that she is now staying till november so they can re unite the mitchells and give her a proper exit storyline

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

awww!..when does this happen?  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> awww!..when does this happen?


erm sometime next week

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Yey,They Are Meant For Eachother,Stop This Alfie And Little Mo Nonsence!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Bryan

for months so it will go that he kisses one or other, then flirst with one or another, as we think something is about to happen he'll do that stupid "ya know., i donno like..." thing, and he'll decide at xmas when its too late

do us all a favour and choose one of them and stick with your decision!

bondboffin

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Alfie Stop It,Just Choose The One Who Is Right For You,Wich Is Ofcourse Kat!!!!!
Why Can Everybody See It Except Him!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## eastenders mad

i know everyone is completey blind around him hahahahahahaha

----------


## true.moon

good i hoped they would get back together
push away!!!! that mofie bussinies i really annoying

----------


## Chantelle

Apparently in inside soap it siad something about Kat being upset about zoe....they start talking and looking like they could be friends again...they lock lips but then alfie stops it.

"Lock lips" makes it sound as though alfie kisses her back for a moment before pulling away.  But in other mags it says he pushes her away.

I hope we get to see alfie kiss her for a minute before he stops and think he can't. so we know that he's tempted and wants to but doesnt know if it is right.

----------


## di marco

> Apparently in inside soap it siad something about Kat being upset about zoe....they start talking and looking like they could be friends again...they lock lips but then alfie stops it.
> 
> "Lock lips" makes it sound as though alfie kisses her back for a moment before pulling away.  But in other mags it says he pushes her away.
> 
> I hope we get to see alfie kiss her for a minute before he stops and think he can't. so we know that he's tempted and wants to but doesnt know if it is right.


yeh i read it in inside soap too and i think that he does kiss her for a mo before pulling away, well thats the impression i got anyway when i read it

----------


## daisy38

Ah, poor old Alfie!  :Smile:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Glad I'm not going crazy - I knew I'd heard something like that somewhere but thought I might just have made it up myself by mistake!!

----------


## Bryan

> Glad I'm not going crazy - I knew I'd heard something like that somewhere but thought I might just have made it up myself by mistake!!


i dont want sam to go....the mitchell return could be the making of her... i wish she'd stay... she's had a rough time and not had the best of storylines but with peggy, phil and grant coming back she deserves to stay!

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

i thought Grant is not coming back i heard that he was staying at ITV.
I might be wrong and that but i am sure i did heard adout that

----------


## Bryan

> i thought Grant is not coming back i heard that he was staying at ITV.
> I might be wrong and that but i am sure i did heard adout that


its beemn confirmed in newaspapers, sopa and tv mags and on the eastenders webiste (100% accurate!)

he is back for two weeks in the autumn then he leaves, he has teh chance to return for four months in 06 if he chooses

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

[QUOTE=eastenders mad]i thought Grant is not coming back i heard that he was staying at ITV.
I might be wrong and that but i am sure i did heard adout that[/QUOTE

his contract allows him to do other projects at the same time oln other channels: hence his ITV drama Ultimate Force

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

oh right thanks for putting me right lol

----------


## Bryan

> oh right thanks for putting me right lol


no probs eastenders mad, always there to help

bondboffin

----------


## helen_166

does he get back together with kat before he leaves in november?  and do u know how soon after xmas it is till he returns to our screens>?  i love kat and alfie! they belong together! come on eastenders turn on the romance

----------


## callummc

I can't stand them,so it'd make my christmas if they ran off together

----------


## Bryan

> I can't stand them,so it'd make my christmas if they ran off together


agreed   :Big Grin:  

but kat is satying for ages yet cus of her contract

btw is this a duplicate thread?

bondboffin

----------


## Chantelle

I think this is a duplicated thread but i agree with you helen...i'd ball my eyes out if they didnt get back together.  I only watch eastenders for them so if they decide this crappy molfie storyline is better than kat and alfie, ee have officially lost the plot! 

I dont think anyone knows whats happening yet!   :Searchme:

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

I hope so ! They have to get back together they are the best couple!  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> I hope so ! They have to get back together they are the best couple!


I could see them having a one night stand, but obviously it's not going to be a permanent arrangement. I do still think there's passion between them.

----------


## i luv greenday!

yeah i agree alfie and kat are made for eachother! come on get it together!!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah but i don't think it is going to happen cause of Shane leaving unless they both leave together which i think they should.

----------


## Bryan

judging by last night ne hope for a kalfie reunion is not going to happen

and this week mo and alfie declare their feelings once more...

i dont think kalfie will get back together... unlesss shane expects a new contract as they dont want to split them up and dissapoint the fans again

jessie cant leave when shane does cus of her contract, but the way shes heasing she will be gone if or when alifie returns

bondboffin

----------


## Joanne

According to todays Sun they are reunited during a salsa evening whilst dancing together. Shane Richie allegedly said this

----------


## Bryan

> According to todays Sun they are reunited during a salsa evening whilst dancing together. Shane Richie allegedly said this


omg that is soon this salsa thing isnt it...and little mo and billy start to get fellings for each other at this salsa night

bondboffin

----------


## adrienne

I think the mo-alfie situation was cute in a way, but I agree, how can Alfie resist Kat - she is very persuasive and Alfie is  much more interesting with Kat than with Mo. What about Shane staying on for another contract? Is this possible? Or a short one? I have a question, why would Kat leave before her contract is up as suggested above.

Let's hope the writers read our board because I think you are all right, it would be a shame to split up Kat and Alfie and though little  MO is lovely, Alfie is not as interesting a character with her.

----------


## Bryan

> I think the mo-alfie situation was cute in a way, but I agree, how can Alfie resist Kat - she is very persuasive and Alfie is  much more interesting with Kat than with Mo. What about Shane staying on for another contract? Is this possible? Or a short one? I have a question, why would Kat leave before her contract is up as suggested above.
> 
> Let's hope the writers read our board because I think you are all right, it would be a shame to split up Kat and Alfie and though little  MO is lovely, Alfie is not as interesting a character with her.


she wont live during this contarct but the way she acts with her behaviour in her personal life: splitting from exs, going to court etc i doubt eastenders will wont to renew her contract

so when alfie returns (if he does) there will be no kat for him to come back too... neways i hope chrissie kills kat becuase that would be fabolous!

bondboffin

----------


## adrienne

I do not know any news of Jessie Walace on this side of the planet.. what are her antics and why would EE not want her?? Thanks for the reply by the way, made my day!

----------


## di marco

> I do not know any news of Jessie Walace on this side of the planet.. what are her antics and why would EE not want her?? Thanks for the reply by the way, made my day!


where do you live then?

----------


## adrienne

recently moved from calm Switerland to scary Lebanon (not Ohio!) Thanks for any news on Jessie!!

----------


## adrienne

By the way DiMarco, nice banner of Dennis! Do you think Alfie will go back to Kat or is their still room for little mo.. and what of Billy? 

A

----------


## Bryan

> recently moved from calm Switerland to scary Lebanon (not Ohio!) Thanks for any news on Jessie!!


do you get someone to send you the clips or do you watch them on the net?

i cnat say anuything about jesse's antics as i think it is against the rules to actually refer to specific events about a star's personla life

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

> By the way DiMarco, nice banner of Dennis! Do you think Alfie will go back to Kat or is their still room for little mo.. and what of Billy? 
> 
> A


they may get back together for old times sake

but i love molfie...they are so sweet and innocent...awwww

billy and little mo i think they get together for a bit... but if the rumours of sasha's return are true then that wont last long (see rumour mill for more details)

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> By the way DiMarco, nice banner of Dennis! Do you think Alfie will go back to Kat or is their still room for little mo.. and what of Billy? 
> 
> A


thanks spicy made it for me, hes well fit! about my other banna you asked about before they were of the eastenders dogs and the picture by my name is of marcus patric as hes really fit too lol!

what id like is for alfie and kat to get back together and billy and little mo to get back together as i think they are better suited, however i dont think its going to happen like that

----------


## adrienne

I watch bbc prime and we are just a day behind so thank goodness for bbc prime. I have only been watching EE since I discovered it 5 years ago. It is Great! As for jessie and specific antics, sorry, I did not want to put you in a spot! From the EE board and her interviews and everyone elses remarks about her, she sounds really lovely! I was surprised to read that they might not want to renew her contract because beyond these nice things, she is a great actress and is a character that brings in the audience! I missed her while she was gone, and it was nice to see her tone down a bit with Alfie. As for Mo and Alfie, I agree, it is cute and innocent but even if it would be nice in real life it is somehow boring on tv. I prefer Katalfie and lil'MOilly myself.

----------


## di marco

> I watch bbc prime and we are just a day behind so thank goodness for bbc prime. I have only been watching EE since I discovered it 5 years ago. It is Great! As for jessie and specific antics, sorry, I did not want to put you in a spot! From the EE board and her interviews and everyone elses remarks about her, she sounds really lovely! I was surprised to read that they might not want to renew her contract because beyond these nice things, she is a great actress and is a character that brings in the audience! I missed her while she was gone, and it was nice to see her tone down a bit with Alfie. As for Mo and Alfie, I agree, it is cute and innocent but even if it would be nice in real life it is somehow boring on tv. I prefer Katalfie and lil'MOilly myself.


there were a few threads on what the papers reported about her in the eastenders general forum if that helps

----------


## Bryan

> I prefer Katalfie and lil'MOilly myself.


lol! lil'moilly makes me laugh!!!

in my opinion kat and billy have blown their chances and they should just let molfie be together....id love that

but i really cnat see that hapenning personally...

bondboffin

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

> I watch bbc prime and we are just a day behind so thank goodness for bbc prime. I have only been watching EE since I discovered it 5 years ago. It is Great! As for jessie and specific antics, sorry, I did not want to put you in a spot! From the EE board and her interviews and everyone elses remarks about her, she sounds really lovely! I was surprised to read that they might not want to renew her contract because beyond these nice things, she is a great actress and is a character that brings in the audience! I missed her while she was gone, and it was nice to see her tone down a bit with Alfie. As for Mo and Alfie, I agree, it is cute and innocent but even if it would be nice in real life it is somehow boring on tv. I prefer Katalfie and lil'MOilly myself.


Yeah Mo and Alfie are boring lol!..By the way don't believe all the stuff written about Jessie cause i think most of it is made up just to have a story in the papers..shes a great actress  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> Yeah Mo and Alfie are boring lol!..By the way don't believe all the stuff written about Jessie cause i think most of it is made up just to have a story in the papers..shes a great actress


everyone has their downsides... leslie grantham was a great actor and we know the scandal about him back in 1985

bondboffin

----------


## Gadders

in my tv mag tv choice it says alife is going to ask kat to marry him. Kat asks alfie to marry her but alfie just walks off so when kat announces that she is leaving, but alfie relises how much he cares about kat when she turns up on the back of truck after a night of clubbing. so alfie goes down on one and asks kat to marry him. Kat says yes and agrees to stay put.

----------


## Bryan

i dint think they were divorced, i knew alfie said he wnated one, but surely they arent yet divorced?

and we cant have another kalfie wedding, whats the point seen as they are leaving?

----------


## kckinsmcg

> in my tv mag tv choice it says alife is going to ask kat to marry him. Kat asks alfie to marry her but alfie just walks off so when kat announces that she is leaving, but alfie relises how much he cares about kat when she turns up on the back of truck after a night of clubbing. so alfie goes down on one and asks kat to marry him. Kat says yes and agrees to stay put.


They are still married   :Confused:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah they are still married they never got a divorce just seprated.
I am glad they are going to get re-married again

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think they are renewing their vowls, starting again.

----------


## Jojo

Just read that Alfie suggests they get divorced and remarried - why??

----------


## Luna

God knows - done the same in corrie rememer steve and (sorry cant remember her name) got married for a bet then divorced just so they could get married again

----------


## crazygirl

little mo finds out next week that something is going on with alfie n kat, mo is very understanding(sounds like the old mo!!)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Sounds good, hope it's trur.

----------


## Jade

> I think they are renewing their vowls, starting again.


Renewing their vowls? :Rotfl:

----------


## wholemealbread

Storyline getting BORING - One day its MO the other its KAT

GIVE US A BREAK, just LEAVE Alfie......

----------


## lisa cullumbine

boring

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

> Sounds good, hope it's trur.


yeah me2

----------


## ?????

WHAT! WHY ON EARTH ARE THEY GETTING MARRIED TWICE FOR???????  has alfie lost it.. one day its mo then the other its kat. i heard summin like he picks mo but then he hears kat singing her head off one morning and relises he actually loves KAT! mental .... i know

----------


## kayla05

I'm glad that storyline is coming to an end, its dragged on for months, but im glad he picked kat!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yes, Kat and Alfie were always meant to be together.

----------


## Jojo

The only problem is, he finally chooses her and then Kat finds out about Mo arrghhh  So they will be back to square one again surely??

----------


## kayla05

Lol, yeah most probably!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh, well it will good for the 5 mins that it lasts

----------


## Jojo

I hope it gets sorted before they leave though - I can't be doing with more will they, won't they type storylines for these 2 again!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yep, i know what you mean. I hope they leave together, but i also hope this gets sorted before, December.

----------


## Jojo

I can't be doing with another 3 months of it, thats for sure!! lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nope, let's hope they sort things out before then, having said that, i can't wait to see the fight's between the timid Little mo, and the fiesty Kat.

----------


## Jojo

I love the bit where the spoilers say shes cowering upstairs in the bedroom whilst Kat's going mad downstairs - thats going to be brilliant to watch!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh yeah, that's the bit i won't. Fire works here  we go.

----------


## Jojo

I wonder how the rest of the slaters will take it.  Plus, who actually tells Kat??? Do we know?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I think it's Billy who put's his foot in it, but i could be wrong

----------


## RealityGap

yeah - I just want to see these pair back together - will be good to see them as a couple again - and great to stop the Alfie/Mo/Kat thing......as it is dragggggging on!!

----------


## kelly05

This storyline has been going on forever!!!!! I hated it at the start.. and I hate it even more now!!! The scriptwriters have taken something that had loads of potential and completely destroyed it... and now there's no end to it. Sort it out EE!!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_This is really annyoing me now, just get over with it. Dragging  it on and on and on is'nt making it any better._

----------


## hayley

Yeah it was in my t.v mag to it siad that alfie gets down on one knee and asks for a divorce and then he proposes!

----------


## kayla05

Well its coming to an end now as the truth comes out that Alfie was seeing both mo and kat! but im glad he chose Kat!

----------


## eastenders mad

dosn't divorces take for ever they will have to wait awhile before they can actually get married?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

They can renew their existing vowls though.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i know that

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

So, maybe that's what he means. Renew their vowls, for a fresh start  :Smile:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah your right their

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I am glad he has finally made a decision. :Smile:

----------


## Abi

Finally!!! An End to the Molfie/ Kalfie saga!!! Celebration time or what?!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> Finally!!! An End to the Molfie/ Kalfie saga!!! Celebration time or what?!


Agreed :Cheer:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah definely it has been going on forever

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yay getting married ok.. but I think its meant to e re-newing or something their vows.. glad its Kalfie.. ahhh  :Wub:

----------


## CrazyLea

:Sad:  poor mo. even though she said she understands. i think alfie should fine a new girl leave both the slaters alone!!

----------


## kalfie

apparently kat finds out about alfie nd little mo and drags little mo out of the vic by her hair!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I heard this too  :Rotfl: !!

----------


## hazey

> apparently kat finds out about alfie nd little mo and drags little mo out of the vic by her hair!


  This sounds like its going to be a laugh, a real Kat fight.Who in their right mind would steal her sisters bloke.

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

lol i can't wait to see Kat drag lil Mo out by her hair!   :Big Grin:

----------


## kirsty_g

lol neither can i

----------


## Bryan

Actor Shane Richie is to reprise his role as EastEnders' Alfie Moon later this year, it has been confirmed.

The 45-year-old was last seen in the BBC soap on Christmas Day 2005 when Alfie and wife Kat (Jessie Wallace) drove off into the sunset together bound for America in their Ford Capri.

He is due to return to filming in the autumn and will make his screen reappearance toward the end of the year.

Speaking of his comeback, Richie said: "It's an honour and a privilege to be asked back to the iconic series of EastEnders which is at the top of its game! I'm looking forward to finding out what Alfie has been up to over the last few years but more importantly - what the future has in store for him."

Controller of BBC drama production John Yorke commented: "Alfie is one of EastEnders' most loved and iconic characters, so he's bound to get a very warm welcome from viewers when he returns to Walford.

"We've had so many new and interesting characters settle into Albert Square since Alfie departed that it's going to make for fantastic viewing when one of the show's most familiar faces rides back into the East End."

Last year, however, Richie told Digital Spy that Walford had "moved on" since his initial exit, explaining that he enjoyed spending time with his wife Christie and his four children.

Since his departure, Richie went on to star in Five's remake of classic comedy drama Minder.

In October last year, his father Harry Roche died at the age of 65 after a long battle with cancer.

It has not yet been confirmed whether Jessie Wallace will reprise her role as Richie's screen wife Kat.

----------

lizann (08-02-2010), tammyy2j (07-02-2010)

----------


## Bad Wolf

er..............................................WH  Y????????

----------


## Perdita

Because he has not been very successful in other things he has done since leaving EE

----------


## Bryan

i hope Kat returns with him. she has to surely? they cant split up Kat and Alfie. at least there's reason for them to return then as Kat as family in the square.

Alfie has no one, becuase even Peggy wont be there when he returns. Alfie has to be behind the bar but I can't see that happening with stupid Roxy incharge!

----------


## Perdita

Roxie will fail running the Vic and Alfie will be there to rescue the business, with Kat  :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

I really, really don't want him to return.  It might even put me off watching EE  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Give him a chance, let's wait and see how they write him back in

----------


## Dazzle

I'll wait and see what I think of him nowadays.  I might even be pleasantly suprised.

----------


## Perdita

You just might   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2010)

----------


## alan45

When Alfie Moon appeared on Deadenders it was like a breath of fresh air. He WAS brilliant. However once he upstaged the Poison Dwarf his days were numbered. His character became CRAP and his storylines pointless and ridiculous.

IF he does return then there will be no Prima Donna Poison Dwarf to upstage him and if he is given a decent storyline and script then his return may just work.

----------

CrazyLea (07-02-2010)

----------


## Debs

i loved alfie! i may have to watch if he comes back!!

----------


## Dazzle

Seems like I'm the only person in Britain who isn't keen on Alfie's return to Walford  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

I suspect there are others on here, they just don't admit to it openly on here   :Lol:

----------


## Dazzle

:Rotfl:  Maybe there's a support group I could join...

----------


## Perdita

:Rotfl:   Let people know on here when you find one  lol

----------


## parkerman

> Maybe there's a support group I could join...


What, like Alfies Anonymous?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

I couldnt imagine Alfie returning without Kat so i hope both return

----------


## Perdita

> What, like Alfies Anonymous?


 :Lol:   Good one, like it   :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> I couldnt imagine Alfie returning without Kat so i hope both return




Oh God NO!!!!!! I can just imagine all the tweenies starting KALFIE threads just like the nonsense we had with Dennis ''The Plank'' Rickman and Sharon ''Miss Piggy'' Watts/Mitchell

I remember all those ridiculous Shannis threads

----------


## Perdita

Aww, Alan, you have missed those threads really, haven't you  lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

totally unnecessary, the shows moved on too much since his days.

----------


## Abigail

Work must have shrivelled to a dead end.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Oh God NO!!!!!! I can just imagine all the tweenies starting KALFIE threads just like the nonsense we had with Dennis ''The Plank'' Rickman and Sharon ''Miss Piggy'' Watts/Mitchell
> 
> I remember all those ridiculous Shannis threads


Ah the good old days.  Whatever happened to Shannis and Kalfie and the gang.  They were a hoot  :Lol:   I take it the powers that be at EE have gotten sick of Shane's begging letters togive him a job and gave in. Characters returning to a soap can only work if they have progressed since they've been away.  If Alfie has used his time away from the square to move on and built a new life then it may work.  If he is coming back the same pennieless loser he was when he left the square then it will backfire on EE like the return of Dirty Den and Nick Cotton did.

----------


## CrazyLea

Oh gosh hahaha! Dont think I was ever part of Shannis or Kalfie, but I did join the Molfie bandwagon  :Crying:  I WAS ONE OF THEM  :Crying:  I was a terrorist ha. I feel I have grown upo since them days  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sindydoll

i didnt like him

----------


## Dazzle

> ... but I did join the Molfie bandwagon  I WAS ONE OF THEM  I was a terrorist ha


Don't worry, we won't hold it against you as long as you've renounced your old ways  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

I thought he was doing well after the show?

He must be offered alot of money

----------


## alan45

> I thought he was doing well after the show?
> 
> He must be offered alot of money


I think he will be the one offering money to get back on Deadenders

----------


## sean slater

I think it'll be great! I also think Jessie Wallace will return, as they both get on really well and have a lot invested in the Alfie and Kat relationship. Its like when Dennis and Sharon returned together after their disappearance. As well as Ricky and Bianca. It'll be great. I'd love to see Alfie get the Vic back. I dont like Roxy in charge.

Or to make it fresh Alfie and Kat could get the club instead. That'd be cool.

----------


## tammyy2j

OT - Did Shane get a facelift?

----------


## alan45

*BRASSY EastEnders favourite Kat Slater is returning to Albert Square five years after leaving - and she'll be joined by hubby Alfie Moon.* 

Actress Jessie Wallace, 38, has signed an initial one-year deal to revive the role. 

Shane Richie, 45, has hammered out a similar agreement to play Alfie again. 
The popular couple were last seen on Christmas Day 2005, leaving Walford for a new life in America. 
They arrive back on the BBC1 soap in the autumn. 


Their return will be a massive boost for EastEnders, which celebrates its 25th anniversary with a live episode on February 19. 
Kat first appeared in 2000 and was at the centre of major storylines - including confessing she was Zoe Slater's mum, not her sister. 



She married Alfie on Christmas Day 2003. 
But Jessie was involved in her share of controversy during her time in the soap. 
She was suspended from the show for two months in 2003 for heavy boozing and was also banned for drink-driving. 
After leaving EastEnders, she had roles in ITV1's Wild at Heart and competed in Strictly Come Dancing in 2008. 
Jessie said yesterday: "I am excited to slip back into Kat's stilettos. I've missed her." 
Shane said: "More than anything, I'm looking forward to getting my face covered in Kat's lipstick again!"

From THE SUN

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2010), tammyy2j (09-02-2010), thestud2k7 (09-02-2010)

----------


## thestud2k7

Good just what slater family needs

----------


## Chris_2k11

it'll be like the old days on here  :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

Welcome back Kalfie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh I can feel a Septic Peg prediction coming on.  Little Mo will be back with her squeeky voice to get involved in a love triangel with Kat/Alfie for the Christmas plot.  

Long live Kalfie & Molfie   :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Dazzle

No no no... :Thumbsdown: 

Eastenders does not need a "boost" at the moment - it's doing very well without the screeching Kat and annoying Alfie.

----------


## alan45

It never fails to amaze me how so many people leave soaps for fear of becoming typecast or to explore new ventures and end up coming crawling back with their tails between their legs.

----------

Chloe O'brien (13-02-2010)

----------


## sean slater

Yeh but im glad with characters as brilliant as Kat and Alfie. I hope Bradley comes back one day, and Little Mo would be nice to see back as well.

----------


## Perdita

Bradley can't come back, he dies  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  has it been 5 years!!!!!!!!

----------


## Siobhan

> Bradley can't come back, he dies


do we know this for definite? didn't they say it wasn't true about him killing himself?

----------


## tammyy2j

Death doesnt stop anyone returning in EE remember Dirty Den - i dont think Bradley dies i think he does a runner

----------


## Abbie

I hope they dont bring anymore back from the dead

----------


## Perdita

Other people have seen pictures of Bradley's funeral and the spoilers have said he will die, but not by suicide as was claimed

----------


## Dazzle

I didn't realise he's definitely going to die, although I didn't think he would just run away and leave Stacey.  Now I'm gutted  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

I am still hoping he does not die but it looks like it from other forums  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm going to keep hoping too.  I'll be a mess if he dies  :Crying:

----------


## sindydoll

well they must be taking over the vic because what else would they come back too

----------


## lizann

Jessie Wallace looks very different now

----------


## alan45

> Jessie Wallace looks very different now


Yes she appears to have lost her* ORANGE* Glow

----------


## Abbie

Aww she does look good though!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Many of them beleive that once they've been in a soap they're invincible and will get jobs anywhere.  I have been a supporter for many years that tv programmes should recruit young stars from drama schools and not just pick them off the streets.  When EE started many of the young cast members came from Grange hill and other programmes and although thier acting wasn't great they learned and progressed from actors who had been in the trade for years.  yes EE has dished out their fair share of dumplings.  But some young cast members have went onto bigger things. Like Michelle Fowler. Sue Tully she is a successful director thannks to Grange Hill and EE.

----------


## parkerman

I'm sure alan would like to add Todd Carty to the list of greats who came up through Grange Hill and Eastenders!

----------


## Perdita

EASTENDERS stars have handed show bosses a petition urging them to AXE the return of "nuisance" Jessie Wallace. 
The Sun revealed last month that the 38-year-old actress - who played Kat Slater - had signed a one-year deal to return to Walford. 

But senior cast members, including Steve McFadden, 50, are furious about her big return - warning it will be a "disaster" for morale on the BBC1 soap. Their petition demands a U-turn over plans to bring her back in the autumn with screen husband Alfie Moon, played by Shane Richie, 45. 

A source said: "A lot of the senior cast who worked with Jessie the first time round are livid. 

"She was a complete nuisance when she was on the show. It would be a disaster for her to come back. 

"She wasn't afraid to speak her mind and often upset stars during filming. By the time she left, a lot of them were breathing sighs of relief. 

"A lot of the cast saw her as a bully. She was aggressive and difficult to deal with because she was so strong-willed.

"The petition was handed in last week. It didn't go down well, but some of the senior cast felt it was a point that had to be made." 

Jessie was involved in a string of incidents during her five-year stint in Albert Square, which ended in 2005. 

She was suspended from the show for two months in 2003 for heavy boozing and also got a drink-drive ban. 

In 2006 she admitted being "out of control" on drugs when she first played Kat. After leaving, she was in Strictly Come Dancing in 2008. 

An EastEnders spokeswoman said: "We've received no complaints from cast members regarding Jessie's return and are looking forward to having her back." 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0hBUs6iyL

----------

Dazzle (04-03-2010), tammyy2j (04-03-2010)

----------


## alan45

The Poison dwarf had she been staying in Deadenders would probably not like being upstaged by a younger model. Dunno why Beetroot man signed a petition as hes leaving anyway

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have denied claims that the soap's cast are campaigning against the return of Walford favourite Jessie Wallace.

A tabloid report today alleged that a number of cast members had signed and handed in a petition calling for producers to scrap plans to bring the actress back.

It was announced last month that Wallace will return to the role of Albert Square's Kat Moon later this year. She was last seen on screen in December 2005.

Earlier today, The Sun alleged that senior cast members who have previously worked with Wallace felt "livid" over the comeback and were convinced it would be a "disaster" for morale.

However, dismissing the rumours, an EastEnders spokeswoman said: "We've received no complaints from cast members regarding Jessie's return and are looking forward to having her back."

A show source this morning told DS: "No petition exists. We really don't know where this story came from. Everyone's really pleased to have Jessie back on board."

Wallace will be joined by her screen husband Shane Richie (Alfie Moon) when she appears back on screen in the autumn.



DS

----------

Dazzle (04-03-2010), tammyy2j (04-03-2010)

----------


## alan45

Sorry but Im afraid I believe The Sun. They are usually 100% spot on with their soap exclusives

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Dunno why Beetroot man signed a petition as hes leaving anyway


Phil's leaving? I didnt know this

----------


## Perdita

He reportedly said that he does not want to continue with EE once Barbara Windsor has gone

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah but I dont think anythings been confirmed

----------


## Perdita

No, I have not seen anything definite yet.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Alan is really hoping Phil is following Peggy when she leaves  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

I don't think he is alone in that one   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> Phil's leaving? I didnt know this


As reported here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...h-Poison-Dwarf

----------

Dazzle (04-03-2010)

----------


## 12345blake

yeah but isnt peggy only leaving for a little while, saw it on wiki (not sure whether to believe them obviously) so phil might not leave

----------


## alan45

There is a thread about Peggys threatend return   http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...-even-left-yet

----------


## Dazzle

This week's Inside Soap says that Barbara Windsor's on-screen departure will be in the autumn, which is around the same time that Kat and Alfie are returning.  That suggests to me that they may get hold of the Vic, and Peggy leaves because she can't bear to see anyone apart from a Mitchell running her beloved pub.

----------


## alan45

EASTENDERS stars were reeling last night after a bloody cull saw SIX characters shown the door.
They included mechanic Minty Peterson and cabbie Charlie Slater, played by Cliff Parisi and Derek Martin.


Axeman ... Bryan Kirkwood
All will be phased out in the coming months and some could be killed off.

Fans will be sad to see the back of 77-year-old Derek, who joined EastEnders ten years ago.

Both his and Cliff Parisi's characters have been involved in major storylines down the years.

Cast members were given the news last night by executive producer Bryan Kirkwood, who used to run Hollyoaks on Channel 4.

It raised fears among stars that others could be next. A source on the BBC1 Albert Square drama said:

"People have been worried that the new guy would be getting rid of people. Now we know that he is."







The others to go are Libby Fox, played by Belinda Owusu, Liam Bergin as Danny Mitchell, Liz Turner - actress Kate Williams - and David Proud, wheelchair-bound Adam Best.

Insiders said the cull was part of a plan by Mr Kirkwood, 34, to breathe new life into the show.

A source close to the executive said: "It's sad to see characters go, but when a new executive producer comes in they're always keen to refresh the show.

"Some new people will be joining - and some of those will be youngsters."

Scot Mr Kirkwood, who began on Coronation Street, has a reputation as a ruthless axeman, binning TEN characters from Hollyoaks.

But he was also credited with giving that show its best family, the McQueens, and hit headlines with late-night Hollyoaks specials.
*
He is already bringing back EastEnders favourites Kat Slater and Alfie Moon.*



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0lJUr8qeZ

----------


## bethh732

I can't wait until they return, they are my fave characters and when they left i cried and have not watched EastEnders since i was like 9 but anyway WHOOO GO KAT AND ALFIE

----------


## bethh732

I reckon Kat and Alfie will have changed alot scince they left the square five years ago, they have been living away and i don't kat would go in for big fights with say roxy or bianca anymore, she's probably settled down now and i read somewhere that when they return the have a baby with them. xx

----------


## Perdita

None of the Slaters will ever lose their fiery temper and what a boring person would Kat have become. There will still be sparks flying and I look forward to that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm very much afraid that Kat will go in for big screeching matches with the likes of Roxy and Bianca, which is why I don't want her back.  My only real memory of Kat is her screeching.  Still, it'll be nice if they come back with a baby.

----------


## bethh732

> I really, really don't want him to return.  It might even put me off watching EE


I think eastenders has really gone down hill anyway we need someone like alfie to brightern it up a bit, put more cheeriness in xx

----------


## Kim

> I'm very much afraid that Kat will go in for big screeching matches with the likes of Roxy and Bianca, which is why I don't want her back.  My only real memory of Kat is her screeching.  Still, it'll be nice if they come back with a baby.


I don't think they will bring her back with a baby personally as if she had one, Charlie, Mo or Stacey surely would have mentioned it. 

Can't wait for the return. Kat's one of my favourites.

----------


## alan45

JESSIE Wallace and Shane Richie were back in familiar territory yesterday, filming scenes in Albert Square for their upcoming return storyline.
The fiery pair, whose characters Kat and Alfie Moon jubilantly left Walford to embark on a roadtrip across America four and a half years ago, will make their comeback this September.
Jessie, 38, was spotted walking into EastEnders' Elstree studios while Shane, 46, drove in.

Back on set ... Shane
Sharjo
Their on-screen characters will try to retrieve the Queen Vic after it is restored to its former glory following a dramatic fire.
It's not the only soap role that Jessie has on the go at the moment though.
The actress is currently filming scenes for a BBC Four drama on the makings of Coronation Street.
Jessie has taken the role of minx Pat Phoenix, who played tart with a heart Elsie Tanner during the soap's early days.
Earlier this year she said: "I've really enjoyed playing different roles over the last few years, but am excited to slip back into Kat Slater's stilettos. I've missed her."


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0thk3fCZV

----------

Dazzle (15-07-2010), tammyy2j (15-07-2010)

----------


## alan45

,,,

----------


## Perdita

:Ponder:   I know I have not had a drink yet I seem to see double   :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I know I have not had a drink yet I seem to see double


He has posted double he is so passionate about all EE related stories thats why I think  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

The person who never made a mistake never made anything

----------


## alan45

> I know i have not had a drink yet i seem to see double


pot kettle black :Moonie:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

*wonder if there will be any scenes with Stacey and Kat  before Stacey makes her exit with Jean and the baby ???????????????????*

----------


## tammyy2j

> *wonder if there will be any scenes with Stacey and Kat  before Stacey makes her exit with Jean and the baby ???????????????????*


I do hope so Stacey always reminded me of a junior version of Kat

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I'm looking forward to them coming back. Hopefully they'll inject some positive energy into the Square, especially Alfie. I hope he remains a happy go lucky type character, as too many EastEnders characters are feeling sad all the time.

----------


## tammyy2j

I can imagine plenty of "cat" fights between Kat and Shirley and Kat and Roxy over who is the best barmaid  :Lol:

----------


## sean slater

Yay photos of them in the soap magazines this week outside Elstree Studios! Im very happy! I can't wait!

----------


## moonstorm

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...5875-22494842/

Yet another pregnancy!!

----------


## moonstorm

Thanks for merging, much better in this thread. x

----------


## alan45

> http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...5875-22494842/
> 
> Yet another pregnancy!!


And doubtless another guess the daddy storyline

----------


## sean slater

But in this case its not going to be any guy in the square so i dont see the point of it. I think it must be Alfie's. Dont think he would forgive her, and I think there coming back permanently. They cant destroy them so soon.

----------


## tammyy2j

'EastEnders' favourite Kat, who is due to return to the soap with husband Alfie next month, is reportedly set to announce that she is expecting a baby.

The couple, played by actors Jessie Wallace and Shane Richie, are to come back to Albert Square after a five-year absence to help rebuild the Queen Vic, which is to be destroyed by a fire.

But it remains unclear whether Alfie Moon is the father of Kat's unborn baby… 

A source told The Mirror: “Fans know Kat and Alfie have been on an American road trip but not much else while they were away.

“It’s clear that although she is going to have a baby, not everything has gone completely according to plan in the last five years.” 

Kat and Alfie were last seen in the soap on Christmas Day back in 2005, when they were setting off on their American adventure.

The source commented: “Kat and Alfie are two of the most popular characters, everyone is excited.”

----------


## sean slater

It doesnt actually say that Alfie isnt the father. They are trying to be clever to keep people guessing. I'm sure it is. 

Its so weird that Sam and Kat are going to be pregnant on the Square at the same time. It feels like ive gone back in time. Its 5 years ago. lol.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Just what the square needs an Oompa Loompa. Well they need a replacement for the poison dwarf.

----------

Siobhan (19-08-2010)

----------


## Kim

I don't think Kat and Sam will be pregnant on the square at the same time. I was under the impression that Sam is due before Kat comes back.

----------


## alan45

Kat Moon's return to EastEnders goes off with a bang later this month when she tells her grandmother Mo that she's in serious trouble.

The drama begins when Kat makes contact with Mo and asks for Zoe's birth certificate, before arranging a meeting so that Mo can pass on the document.

Arriving at a cafÃ©, Mo is completely baffled when she spots that Kat has attempted to heavily disguise herself by wearing a blonde wig.

Explaining her actions, a frantic Kat reveals that she is on the run from some men who she and Alfie scammed thousands of pounds from.

Kat then leaves Mo utterly stunned by claiming that Alfie is dead and she desperately needs a new identity…

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2010), Dutchgirl (15-09-2010), tammyy2j (12-09-2010)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Is it just me or does anyone else think Kat looks a bit like Vanessa in her blonde wig?!

----------

tammyy2j (13-09-2010)

----------


## squillyfer

wonder why she needs zoe's birth certificate, and how they go from on the run to in the vic

----------


## alan45

> wonder why she needs zoe's birth certificate, and how they go from on the run to in the vic


Albert Square is exempt from the law. People who live there can do what they want and never worry about being prosecuted

----------


## parkerman

> wonder why she needs zoe's birth certificate


Or why she doesn't apply for a copy from the General Register Office?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Albert Square is exempt from the law. People who live there can do what they want and never worry about being prosecuted


Get her the lawyer who deals with the Mitchells crimes.  He'll get them cleared of any crimes.

----------

alan45 (13-09-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Is it just me or does anyone else think Kat looks a bit like Vanessa in her blonde wig?!


Yes very alike

----------


## tammyy2j

:Lol:

----------

Dazzle (14-09-2010), lizann (16-09-2010), Siobhan (14-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Jessie Wallace has admitted that she feared forgetting how to play Kat Moon when she returned to EastEnders.

It was confirmed in February that Wallace and Shane Richie (Alfie Moon) would reprise their roles in the BBC soap. They are set to make separate on-screen comebacks this Friday and next week respectively.

"I was really scared at first," the actress told Inside Soap. "I didn't know what it would feel like to be playing Kat again, because I'd let her go five years ago."

She continued: "As soon as I walked into the Square, though, I felt like I was home. I'm having a brilliant time."

She also revealed that Kat will be mouthier than ever upon her return to Albert Square.

"Kat's outfits are as loud as ever!" Wallace said. "It doesn't matter that she's pregnant - her clothes are still short and skintight. She's more colourful and mouthy than she was before.

"I've actually really missed it. I've missed playing Kat and missed working with Shane."

EastEnders executive producer Bryan Kirkwood recently said that the couple's return would mark the beginning of a new era for the soap.

----------


## Perdita

Jessie Wallace has admitted that she is not looking forward to EastEnders' switch to high definition filming.

The 38-year-old joked that the BBC soap's move to HD was "cruel" on the cast.

"Isn't it cruel?" she told Woman's Own. "They should keep it for wildlife, not for people. My make-up will look so thick."

She continued: "Shane Richie (Alfie Moon) had a hair poking out of his nose the other day. I said, 'You wait until HD - all the mums will be trying to pluck it out of the screen!'"

Wallace has also been discussing her fear of returning to EastEnders after five years away.

She will make her on-screen comeback this Friday September 17.

----------


## lizann

I'm looking forward to their return

----------


## alan45

Their departure five years ago was one of soap's most memorable moments.

"I've got a half-tank of petrol," a beaming Alfie Moon told his wife Kat as it snowed outside the Vic during Christmas 2005.

"I've got furry dice. I've got about 83 quid in my pocket, and I'm off to see the world. Fancy it? It's for ever and ever. I swear."

How his battered old Ford Capri got even as far as the Blackwall Tunnel is one of life's great mysteries.



But now they're back - remarkably, looking five years younger than when they left - and embroiled in yet another of their capers.

After phoning her nan for help, the first we see of a desperate Kat is in a cafÃ© on Monday, incongruously disguised in a blonde wig and wearing a trench coat.



"You can't sit there in a syrup with your nose in a trough and not expect me to ask," Ma Mo barks, after handing over Zoe's birth certificate. But the story that unfolds is as ridiculous as any of the other scrapes she's found herself in.

Claiming Alfie's dead, Kat's on the run from a Northern thug called Frankie after relieving him of Â£40,000 in a timeshare scam they staged in Spain. And now she needs a new identity, although trying to pass herself off as her daughter might be a little ambitious.

But by Tuesday, she's hiding in the Slaters' kitchen as two thugs with baseball bats hold Stacey's daughter Lily hostage in exchange for the money Kat stole.

Noisy, chaotic and just a little bit silly, at least Jessie Wallace as Kat and Shane Richie as Alfie are reunited.

Dressed in that familiar leather coat, it's Alfie posing as CID who comes to the rescue. But after being apart six months, for him to call Kat fat is not a wise move.

"I ain't fat, you stupid, stupid man," she yells in the Square, opening her coat to reveal a large bump.

"You're pregnant," Alfie gasps, proving nothing gets by him. "And it's not yours," she declares defiantly.

What a welcome home...

----------

Jessie Wallace (18-09-2010), lizann (22-09-2010)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Ah one happy me, can't wait for Monday now  :Smile:

----------

alan45 (18-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

> Ah one happy me, can't wait for Monday now


Wonder if Alfie Moon will be the cheeky chappie who arrived on the square originally or the boring **** that the scriptwriters made him so he wouldnt be more popular than the Magnificent Mitchells

----------


## Perdita

Jessie Wallace has teased her EastEnders character Kat Slater's reunion with Alfie Moon next week.

Speaking to What's On TV, the actress revealed that her alter ego will strike Alfie (Shane Richie) next week when he unexpectedly returns from jail to find Kat.

She explained: "She punches him! Alfie has come looking for her and hasn't seen her for months. He keeps saying to her 'You're fat' and she says 'I'm not fat. I'm pregnant!'

"Then she says, 'Don't worry Alfie, it ain't yours'. She's peed off with him. He's been in prison and she's had to survive on her own pregnant. But she loves him unconditionally.

"No matter what they do, they will always end up together. She wants stability... a future for the baby and her. She sets him this challenge and he buys it."

----------


## sean slater

So Alfie is the father then yeh?!

----------


## Perdita

:Searchme:

----------


## alan45

> So Alfie is the father then yeh?!


They will probably spin it out into yet another ''Who's the Daddy'' storyline   :Wal2l:

----------


## parkerman

> They will probably spin it out into yet another ''Who's the Daddy'' storyline


My money's on Darren.

And don't anyone say Darren doesn't know her and she was living in Spain at the time, etc. Just remember one thing...

THIS IS EASTENDERS!

----------


## moonstorm

Of course it's not Darren's - it's Jack's, as they all seem to be these days!!!

----------


## parkerman

She's not a Mitchell so it can't be Jack's.

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (22-09-2010), tammyy2j (23-09-2010)

----------


## lizann

> So Alfie is the father then yeh?!


I hope he really is

----------


## Timalay

That's what the auto que guy thought  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> She's not a Mitchell so it can't be Jack's.


And she is not blonde or dyed blonde even though she had a blonde wig  :Lol:

----------


## sean slater

lol all the evidence seems to point to Michael (Alfie's cousin) as the father of her baby. It's funny how she says its not Alfie's and none of the family are at all surprised! There'd be some questions in my house, I can tell ya  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> lol all the evidence seems to point to Michael (Alfie's cousin) as the father of her baby. It's funny how she says its not Alfie's and none of the family are at all surprised! There'd be some questions in my house, I can tell ya


they are not surprised cause Alfie said he was banged up for 6 months before she said she was pregnant.. so it doesn't take a genius to know it is not his

----------


## tammyy2j

Didnt Alfie also say he had problems with his swimmers at some stage

----------


## Siobhan

> Didnt Alfie also say he had problems with his swimmers at some stage


Yes he did... and he also said last night that they always knew any child they would have would be some other guys

----------


## tammyy2j

How far pregnant is Kat as she has a bump and Ronnie has none are they both 5 or 6 months ??????????

----------


## Siobhan

> How far pregnant is Kat as she has a bump and Ronnie has none are they both 5 or 6 months ??????????


I reckon about 5 months ish... if longer then it has to be Alfie's or she had an affair... people differ when pregnant.. my sister was 4 month pregnant and she looked bigger than my other sister who was in labour at 9 months

----------


## tammyy2j

Its just Ronnie was out running the other night and she didnt have not even the slightest bump whereas last night Kat was running in heels and holding her bump I think the tight dress showed it up more too I guess everyone is different

----------


## parkerman

Yes, and don't forget Sonia. She didn't even know she was pregnant till the baby actually arrived.

----------


## Perdita

and Bianca is not pregnant but looks huge   :Lol:

----------


## moonstorm

It doesn't matter if it is Michael's or Alfie's, it will still be a full Moon  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Ok, feel better that I said that one out loud.

----------

Dazzle (24-09-2010), tammyy2j (27-09-2010)

----------


## sean slater

lol yeh i kind of hope its Michaels in a weird way, cos at least it will be a relation of Alfies. 

Yeh I just got a bit confused about the pregnancy thing cos Kat said that she was 6 months pregnant in tonight's episode, and we dont exactly know what went on. The story that I have in my head so far is that Alfie went to prison and Kat jumped on some guy lol. Alfie must have hurt Kat loads for her to end up with someone else, and then when Alfie finds out about the pregnancy he's not even hurt that its not his, he just accepts it! Which is kinda odd. But I guess it's to do with the situation that we dont know much about yet.

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, I guess it'll all come out.  Kat and Alfie may have been estranged for a while before he left for prison.  If they weren't, it is strange that she got together with someone else as soon as he went to prison, though.  Maybe she did it for revenge, as it's obvious she's very angry with him.

----------


## alan45

The Moons are going to take over Albert Square!

According to Shane Richie, who plays wheeler dealer Alfie Moon, if he has his way the Moon family will soon have more presence in Walford than the Mitchells.

Shane told Inside Soap magazine: "The aim is to extend the Moon family and make them a more prominent presence in Walford.

"I think more Moons will arrive soon. It will be great to see them settled after Alfie has spent time on the run."

Alfie arrived in Albert Square in 2002 with Nana Moon and younger brother Spencer, played by Christopher Parker.

After five years away Alfie is back in Walford, and back with Kat after they struggled to have a baby, but she is pregnant with his cousin Michael's baby.

Alfie is happy to bring up the baby as his own, and while he has forgiven Kat, Shane is not sure if he will forgive his cousin, played by Steve John Shephard, when he returns from Spain.

He said: "I don't know if he can."

----------


## sean slater

Yeh I wish they would have had more of a showdown!

----------


## alan45

EASTENDERS favourites Kat and Alfie Moon are getting "married" again - in a recreation of their wedding seven years ago.
In an exclusive interview with The Sun's new Saturday TV magazine Buzz, stars Shane Richie and Jessie Wallace tell all about the top-secret storyline.

Woo Moon ... Alfie's proposal
The Sun told earlier this week how Alfie proposes to pregnant Kat under a full moon next Thursday, asking her to renew their vows.
Shane, 46, said: "Alfie has this big idea they'll recreate their wedding in The Vic. But it all goes wrong as he's too busy being a knight in shining armour for Jack Branning and Ronnie Mitchell."
When Alfie gets a faceful of wedding cake from his bride - wearing the dress from her Christmas 2003 wedding - it seems it could all be off. But Kat forgives him and they "wed" again.
Jessie, 39, said her daughter Tallulah, five, was so convinced by the scene, she thought they were REALLY getting hitched.
Jessie revealed: "She said, 'When are they going to start acting?' I took that as a compliment, like, 'Oh aren't they so natural?' But Shane took it the other way!"
The scenes will be broadcast on November 11 and 12.
In Buzz, Jessie also talks about her fears on returning to the show and her search for love - while Shane confesses his bad habits and thoughts on fatherhood.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz13jdsyPNx

----------


## Perdita

Already posted: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...er-2010)/page2

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders stars Shane Richie and Jessie Wallace have revealed details of the trouble in store on Kat and Alfie Moon's wedding day.

In next week's episodes, the Walford duo's plans to renew their vows hit crisis point when Alfie gives away all of their wedding food and decorations to Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons), who is desperately trying to save her sister Ronnie's nuptials.

Speaking to Inside Soap about his character's shock decision, Richie explained: "Roxy helped Alfie out by paying some of his rent on The Vic, so he feels that helping her is the least he can do. It's typical Alfie - he thinks that he can juggle all these balls, and ends up dropping the lot!"

Alfie's generosity leaves Kat enraged when she comes downstairs in The Vic and discovers that her entire wedding has disappeared. She then announces that the whole event is cancelled.

Wallace told the magazine: "That's just Kat being Kat. She's always been sulky. Even though it's been five years since we've seen her, she's still behaving like a teenager."

Although fans will see Stacey (Lacey Turner) try to convince Kat that Alfie is the best thing in her life, it is currently unknown whether the pair's big day will get back on track.

"All I can say is that it's typical Kat and Alfie," Wallace teased. "There are some very beautiful moments along the way, though."

----------


## Perdita

Jessie Wallace has revealed that her EastEnders character Kat Moon will show her "softer side" more often as she reaches the final stages of her pregnancy.

Kat is currently eagerly awaiting family life as she settles into the Queen Vic with husband Alfie (Shane Richie) following their recent return to Albert Square.

Speaking to the Inside Soap Yearbook 2011 about her alter ego's future, Wallace commented: "Kat's coming to the end of her pregnancy, so you'll get to see her softer side as she changes. All Kat's ever wanted is to be a proper mother.

"The main thing for her, regardless of who the father is, is that she's having this child no matter what. Because of all that happened with her daughter Zoe, her main concern is to be a good mum so no-one can take the baby away like they did before. All she wants for her child is stability and a decent future."

The actress also discussed how much she is enjoying life at EastEnders, explaining that there is a more pleasant atmosphere on set compared to her first stint on the show.

She said: "It's different, more chilled out. Everyone's really nice and it feels like a happier place to be. I'm so glad, and I'm having such a brilliant time now."

Next week, viewers will see Kat and Alfie preparing to renew their wedding vows - but problems on the day make it uncertain whether the ceremony will go ahead.

----------


## alan45

Albert Square tends to be thought of as a centre of misery, but only, it turns out, when the cameras are rolling.

Jessie Wallace, who has reprised her role of feisty Kat Moon in the BBC soap, revealed it is now "a happier place" than it was during her first stint there five years ago.

"I feel a change compared to when I was here before," she told Inside Soap.

"It's different, more chilled out. Everyone's really nice and it feels like a happier place to be. I'm so glad, and I'm having such a brilliant time now."

Jessie also hinted that Kat, who is pregnant with a baby that's not Alfie Moon's (played by Shane Richie) will show a different side to herself soon.

"Kat's coming to the end of her pregnancy, so you'll get to see her softer side as she changes. All Kat's ever wanted is to be a proper mother.

"The main thing for her, regardless of who the father is, is that she's having this child, no matter what," she added. We're rooting for her!

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's Kat and Alfie overload at the minute, their in just about every episode!

----------


## sean slater

They can never be in it enough as far as im concerned. I love them! lol. Cant wait for this storyline at Christmas. I thought i was going to hate it but they are developing it really well. I think Jessie Wallace and Shane Richie are incredible actors. Ronnie's character is a bit too repetitive but with Kat and Alfie there it'll be good.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Shane Richie has revealed that the next tragic twist for Alfie and Kat Moon will lead into a big new storyline for the pair.

Next week's episodes of the BBC soap see Kat left stunned as she discovers that she is expecting another baby, despite Alfie previously being told that he was infertile. However, it has emerged that Kat will suffer a miscarriage just days after her positive pregnancy test result.

In an interview with Inside Soap, Richie explained that the heartbreaking development paves the way for the couple's next major plotline.

"This is going to have repercussions for Kat and Alfie," the actor confirmed. "This is the beginning of a big plot that will play out over the coming year. There's a fantastic reason for it which will become clear."

EastEnders fans have recently speculated that Alfie will be revealed as the biological father of Kat's son Tommy following the news that he is not infertile after all. However, Richie said that he is unsure whether this will be the case.

He commented: "As soon as I found out, I thought, 'If Alfie isn't infertile, then surely Tommy could be his son'. But we don't know yet. 

"Jessie Wallace and I spoke about the dates of when Alfie was in prison and when he saw Kat before she had the fling with Michael. The writers reckon they don't match up, but we think they do."

----------


## tammyy2j

> EastEnders star Shane Richie has revealed that the next tragic twist for Alfie and Kat Moon will lead *into a big new storyline for the pair.*
> Next week's episodes of the BBC soap see Kat left stunned as she discovers that she is expecting another baby, despite Alfie previously being told that he was infertile. However, it has emerged that Kat will suffer a miscarriage just days after her positive pregnancy test result.
> 
> In an interview with Inside Soap, Richie explained that the heartbreaking development paves the way for the couple's next major plotline.
> 
> "This is going to have repercussions for Kat and Alfie," the actor confirmed. "This is the beginning of a big plot that will play out over the coming year. There's a fantastic reason for it which will become clear."
> 
> EastEnders fans have recently speculated that Alfie will be revealed as the biological father of Kat's son Tommy following the news that he is not infertile after all. However, Richie said that he is unsure whether this will be the case.
> 
> ...


Kat's affair with Jack

----------


## Siobhan

surely it would be her pregnancy and miscarriage?

----------


## tammyy2j

Kat gets very close to Jack at Christmas maybe she too becomes preggers by him he does have the magic juice  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Shane Richie  has claimed that EastEnders viewers would prefer Kat and Alfie to be unhappy.

Jessie Wallace's character Kat Slater, who was at the forefront of the baby swap saga, will suffer more heartache next Tuesday when she has a miscarriage.

Richie told Inside Soap: "People don't like it when Kat and Alfie are really happy. I never used to believe that, but I do this time around.

"The way that Jessie and I like to think of it is that there's the curtain in the Queen Vic that separates the bar from their home - until you go behind it, you'd never have any idea there were problems. The bar is Kat and Alfie's public stage."

Of the possibility of Alfie actually being the father of baby Tommy, he added: "As soon as I found out, I thought, 'If Alfie isn't infertile, then surely Tommy could be his son'.

"Jessie and I spoke about the dates of when Alfie was in prison, and when he saw Kat before she had the fling with Michael (Steve John Shepherd). The writers reckon they don't match up, but we think they do. Jessie is quite adamant about it!"

----------


## Perdita

Jessie Wallace has been filming fight scenes with Shane Richie on the set of EastEnders, it has been reported.

The 39-year-old actress, who plays Kat Moon to Richie's Alfie on the British soap, has returned to work after cancelling her wedding to love rat Vince Morse, but has been filming an argument with on-screen husband Richie all week.

A source told The Sun: "Jessie has been cut up about Vince and it's slightly unfortunate that she has had to film angry scenes with Shane. It was always a risk as Kat and Alfie have a tempestuous relationship at the best of times. But being a trouper, Jessie's been completely professional.

"You could forgive her wanting to maybe wait a while before filming such scenes - but it's probably a good way to get the stress out."

Wallace has reportedly impressed her co-stars with her quick return to work and professional attitude. One friend said: "She seems to be coping really well - almost too well. On one level, it's like it's never happened. Everyone's been supportive but she's not wallowing in pity. The last thing she'd want is people to tiptoe around her." 

The star cancelled her wedding to Morse after discovering that he had sent a picture of her with raunchy messages to his ex-lover Karen Short. After the scandal broke, she went to Greece for a week.

Wallace is apparently now considering whether she should celebrate her 40th birthday later this month, with one friend saying: "She's not really in the mood to celebrate, but 40 is a big milestone."

----------

Dutchgirl (18-09-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

I heard Kat is leaving again as she contracts hiv and leaves Tommy with Alfie not sure how true this is

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2011), Glen1 (15-12-2011), kaz21 (15-12-2011)

----------


## Perdita

EXHAUSTED Jessie Wallace has been written out of EastEnders as she continues to struggle with the heartbreak of last summer's cancelled wedding.
The actress, 40, has been given three months off from her role as feisty Kat Moon.

Jessie split with Vince Morse on their August wedding day after he sent a sex picture of her to an ex — but surprised friends by quickly returning to work. A family pal said: "She's had a stressful six months."

Show bosses ordered the emergency script change to give shattered Jessie a break.

The actress had worked solidly since returning to the BBC soap just days after her cancelled wedding.


But chiefs rewrote their storylines to allow her a rest as the strain of filming proved too much.

The script change saw Kat called away to care for her cabbie dad Charlie — said to have suffered a stroke.

Bosses also gave her the option of extending her absence.

Jessie was left humiliated last August after calling off her wedding to rat Vince Morse at the final moment, but was back on set within a fortnight.

A source said: "She's been given three months off and no one can blame her for taking a break.

"Jessie's worked solidly since her wedding nightmare and had already come back early from what would have been her honeymoon.

"It was a very easy decision to make for the show. She is a great actress and extremely popular on set. She'll come back stronger than ever."

Jessie — last seen at Pat Butcher's January 13 funeral — stunned pals by returning to the BBC show so soon after her wedding hell.

She called off the ceremony after learning catering boss Morse had sent a sex snap of her to an ex and suggested a threesome.

A family friend said: "Jessie's convalescing after a long run and very stressful six months. She'll be back as soon as she's ready." Jessie's spokesman declined to comment.


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...astEnders.html

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders pub boss Alfie Moon will face temptation as Roxy Mitchell reveals that she has feelings for him in a forthcoming storyline.

The pair's friendship will grow stronger in the coming weeks as Roxy (Rita Simons) continues to work at the Queen Vic while Alfie's wife Kat is away.

However, the situation gets complicated as a lonely Roxy realises that she may be falling for Alfie (Shane Richie) and makes her feelings clear.

An EastEnders insider told Digital Spy today: "Alfie adores Kat and when Roxy comes onto him, he is shocked as he thought they were just good mates. 

"Over the next few weeks, viewers will become aware that Roxy has strong feelings for Alfie, but fans will have to wait and see whether he's willing to do anything about it and risk what he has with Kat."

Kat is currently spending time away from Walford as she is looking after her dad Charlie after he suffered a stroke. In real life, Jessie Wallace - who plays Kat - recently took some time off from the soap.

----------


## lizann

Alfoxy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Alfie Moon is rumoured to embark on a passionate romance with Roxy Mitchell.

The loveable pub landlord - played by Shane Richie - will reportedly jeopardise his marriage to Kat Slater (Jessie Wallace) after Roxy (Rita Simons) moves into the flat above the Queen Vic.

"Roxy has a soft spot for Alfie and things are going to heat up in the coming months," a source told the Daily Mirror.

"This could ruin Alfie's marriage and cause fights and fury across the Square."

TV bosses are considering the idea of Kat discovering the pair together in a clinch, when Jessie returns after her three-month break from the BBC soap.

Alfie and Kat, who previously left the soap in 2005, have had a tumultuous relationship so far. Since their highly anticipated reappearance in Walford last September, they have been involved in a controversial baby swap storyline and Kat's one-night stand with Mark Garland.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has said that he wants his character Alfie Moon to stay faithful to wife Kat.

Alfie has been tipped to face temptation in the coming weeks, as lonely Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons) realises that she's falling in love with him.

The pair are currently working together at the Queen Vic while Kat (Jessie Wallace) is away looking after her dad Charlie, who has suffered a stroke.

However, Richie told All About Soap: "As far as Alfie's concerned, he's a happily married man. He can see that Roxy is flirting with him, but he just thinks she's being friendly. They've got a great friendship and enjoy some good banter together, but Alfie banters with half of Albert Square."

Asked whether Alfie is capable of being unfaithful, the actor replied: "I hope not. Alfie's got very strong morals and I'd like to keep it that way. He has no idea that he's sending out these signs to Roxy, and there's going to be a lot of confusion between them over the next few weeks.

"There's undeniable chemistry between Alfie and Roxy, but at the end of the day, he's still married to Kat and he loves her to bits. Plus, I'm not sure whether Alfie would want to have a relationship with Roxy - she's got a lot of baggage."

Richie added that there are stories lined up for Kat once she returns to Albert Square.

He said: "I know people love the Kat and Alfie relationship, and when she's back, it'll be full steam ahead on their storyline. But I think Roxy will be in the mix there somewhere."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has revealed that fans can expect a friendship to develop between his character Alfie Moon and Walford villain Derek Branning.

The actor hinted that Derek could show a more vulnerable side as he gets to know Alfie better in the coming weeks.

Richie told Inside Soap: "We're actually going to see a wonderful relationship developing between them. Derek's set to confide in Alfie because he trusts him - even if he never actually says it.

"Alfie will be like a surrogate best mate. Derek seems to be the kind of bloke who doesn't need any pals, but he likes Alfie."

Richie said that it will be interesting to see whether Derek proves to be a bad influence on Alfie.

"Alfie would never allow anyone to get physically hurt," he explained. "He'd never rob from somebody he didn't think deserved it. Alfie would be quite happy to take from bankers and the like, but he'd never rip off his neighbour. 

"Having said that, Derek did serve time and he's taking Alfie down the dark road he's never travelled before. We'll have to wait and see what happens."

Jamie Foreman, who plays Derek, recently promised that the shady businessman will be nicer in upcoming storylines.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Rita Simons has admitted that she doesn't want her character Roxy Mitchell to have an affair with Alfie Moon for the time being.

Roxy has developed strong feelings for Alfie (Shane Richie) in recent weeks as they have been working closely together at the Queen Vic.

Next week's episodes see Roxy tell Alfie that she's in love with him, leaving viewers to wonder whether the pub boss will stay faithful to wife Kat.

Simons told All About Soap of the aftermath: "Roxy knows it can't happen, but she can't help being in love with him. She leaves The Vic and says she just can't work there any longer. She just decides she has to leave because he goes on and on about Kat. It's too much for her."

Asked whether she wants Alfie and Roxy to have a full-blown affair, the actress replied: "At this point, no, I don't. It's much nicer as a slow-burning thing - you get to play stuff with more depth as you've had time to live with it. Then the audience will hopefully invest a bit more into each part of the storyline."

Simons predicted that there would be fireworks in Walford if Kat learned of Roxy's feelings. The feisty landlady is currently away looking after her father Charlie, who suffered a stroke.

"I imagine it would be the cat fight of the year on Albert Square," Simons said. "I am sure it will happen eventually, but I really don't know when that will be. So just watch this space."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jessie Wallace will return to work later this week.

The actress, who plays Kat Moon in the BBC One soap, took a three-month break earlier in the year after she cancelled her wedding to Vince Morse.

Bosses gave her the time off to get over her split. Friends have now told the Sunday Mail that she is feeling "100 per cent" better and is looking forward to her return.

"Jessie has had an *incredibly tough time but the break has done her the world of good," a source said.

Her temporary exit saw emergency script rewrites involving Kat going to care for her sick father Charlie.

Kat will be back on screen in about six weeks.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Shane Richie has expressed his excitement over future storylines for Alfie and Kat Moon.

Kat has been away from Albert Square in recent months as she is looking after her dad Charlie, who suffered a stroke. In real life, Jessie Wallace - who plays Kat - has been on a break from the BBC soap.

EastEnders fans have seen Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons) develop feelings for Alfie in Kat's absence, leading to speculation that there could be an infidelity storyline ahead.

Richie, speaking on The One Show, commented: "It's such a pleasure working with Rita. It's interesting about some of the publications - the ones that are interested in soaps - how they've said Alfie is going to go off with Roxy. But as soon as Alfie does that, he loses the moral high ground.

"But I had a meeting today, funnily enough, about future storylines - and they're going to be incredible. Because Jessie's back at work now after having a little break.

"I can only say, stuff that happened last year is nothing compared to what's going to happen over the next 12 months. It's going to be incredible."

Richie explained that he has adopted a different attitude towards EastEnders since returning to the programme in late 2010.

He said: "I genuinely do love it. I look forward to going to work, and probably more so because I had a long break from the show for five years. I did a few gameshows, I did some other dramas, I did some theatre. 

"But coming back now, I've come back with a different attitude. I've got a young family, so I don't take it home with me and I don't take it as seriously.

"Because when I was first in the show, the whole Alfie thing blew up and it was incredible. It was wonderful to be part of that bubble, but after a while you step out of it and you see it for what it is. Now I'm a jobbing actor, that's what I do and that's how I pay the bills."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actress Rita Simons has said that she doesn't yet know whether she will be sharing screen kisses with co-star Shane Richie.

The pair's characters Roxy Mitchell and Alfie Moon have become close friends on screen, but Roxy is harbouring stronger feelings.

Jessie Wallace recently returned to filming as Alfie's wife Kat following a break, but Simons told PA that she is still unsure of where the story is heading in the long term.

Simons commented: "It's been lovely to work with Shane, he's a great actor. 

"We haven't had a kissing scene yet, I don't know if we will. He's a very generous actor."

The 35-year-old also voiced her support for EastEnders' new boss Lorraine Newman, who recently took over from Bryan Kirkwood.

She said: "I haven't been at EastEnders under the reign of a female yet, so it'll be interesting to see what different choices she makes. I think she's going to do a sterling job."

Simons and Richie have both previously said that they do not want a full-blown affair for Roxy and Alfie.

----------


## Perdita

The latest EastEnders spoiler teasers are out for the week commencing Monday, June 5 and they confirm Kat Moon's return date.

Kat arrives back on Albert Square on Thursday, June 7. As we've previously reported, Alfie pays a visit to his wife next week and when he returns home a fortnight later, it's with Kat in tow.

The spoilers show that Kat arrives back shortly after Jean has realised that Michael has conned her, meaning that the pub landlady is likely to be at the centre of drama again from the outset.

Kat will also make it clear to a disheartened Roxy that her days living at The Vic are over!

Final schedules won't be confirmed until next week, but it looks like there'll also be a different transmission pattern that week, with no episode on Monday but an hour-long edition slotted in on Wednesday, June 7 at 7.30pm.

To see the early schedule and latest teasers in full, head over to the spoilers section.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders character Roxy Mitchell will apparently confess her feelings for Alfie Moon to Kat.

Kat, played by Jessie Wallace, arrives back in Albert Square on Thursday, June 7.

Viewers will see Roxy (Rita Simons) admit her crush and tell Kat how Alfie (Shane Richie) rejected her, the Daily Star Sunday reports.

Kat will make it clear to Roxy that she is no longer welcome to live or work at The Queen Vic.

"Everyone has been eagerly awaiting Kat's return to Albert Square and it doesn't disappoint," a source told the paper.

"Roxy confesses all in a bid to stay on friendly terms with Kat and Alfie. He then decides the best distraction would be to set up a football team."

Scott Maslen (Jack Branning), John Partridge (Christian Clarke) and Tameka Empson (Kim Fox) were spotted filming the special football scenes on location yesterday.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders fans see Kat Moon return home to a worrying situation at the Queen Vic next week.

Kat, played by Jessie Wallace, arrives back in Walford after Roxy Mitchell makes a phone call to Alfie - admitting that Jean Slater has taken a turn for the worse and she can't cope with the situation alone.

Roxy's anxieties come as Albert Square's residents begin to fear that Jean (Gillian Wright) is unwell again - all fooled by Michael Moon's attempts to cover up the fact that he has conned her.

The blonde isn't expecting Kat to return alongside Alfie, so it's an unwelcome surprise for her when they both turn up at the pub following her call.

Kat's immediate concern is for Jean's welfare when she finds her lying alone in an empty bath, distraught by Michael's twisted attempts to deny all knowledge of their financial arrangement.


Â© BBC


As the Moons settle back in and hear what's been going on in their absence, Alfie believes Michael when the schemer insists that the missing money at the pub is nothing to do with him.

However, when Kat hears Jean's story herself, she believes every word - knowing how scheming Michael can be.


Â© BBC



Â© BBC


Refusing to take any nonsense from Michael, a livid Kat storms straight round to the boxing gym and demands that he pays the money back.

When Michael turns on the charm with Kat by protesting his innocence, will she believe him or continue to back Jean?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Thursday, June 7 and Friday, June 8 on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders bosses have announced that Kat Moon will be embarking on an affair with a mystery lover this summer, building up to more explosive drama in her marriage to Alfie.

For the official details of the storyline, which is set to run until the autumn, check out the main story in the news section.

Here, though, Soap Scoop takes a look at the five suspects who have been named by EastEnders chiefs. Which of them will tempt Kat to cheat in the coming months?



RAY DIXON
Ray had a previous relationship with Bianca Butcher years ago and has recently begun dating Kim Fox. The pair seem happy together, but Kim's struggles to bond with Ray's daughter Sasha have also caused some problems between them.

Ray has so far appeared to be a decent family guy, so may not be the top suspect among EastEnders fans. However, viewers have also seen that he is an expert at flirty banter, while his job as a chef at The Vic would make him perfectly placed for a secret fling with Kat.

Would Ray risk things with Kim, not to mention his position at The Vic, by pursuing the pub landlady?



MICHAEL MOON
Michael is due to marry Janine Butcher later this month, and the couple are currently expecting a child together. Although Michael and Janine's similar natures have made them a good match, it's never been quite clear whether there is a genuine love between them or if Michael is more interested in his fiancÃ©e's fortune.

Michael and Kat have already had a previous fling, which led to Kat falling pregnant with Tommy Moon. While Michael has nothing to do with his son, it's possible that he still carries a torch for Kat.

With Michael and Kat set for a showdown over Jean in the coming days, it'd be a surprise if their tension turned to passion - especially as Kat knows how scheming he can be. But could Michael turn out to be the secret lover after all in a shock twist?



MAX BRANNING
Max is currently living with his ex-wife Tanya and their three children. Viewers will know that Max has a history of affairs and recently struggled to resist temptation when Roxy Mitchell took an interest in him.

Max currently seems happy now that he's back with Tanya, but they have also struggled to get things in the bedroom back to normal in the aftermath of Tanya's battle against cervical cancer.

Show bosses have also promised a huge year for the Brannings, and it's known that Jo Joyner - who plays Tanya - will be taking a break from the soap in 2013. Could the fallout from a Max and Kat affair lead to her temporary exit?



DEREK BRANNING
As the baddest Branning brother, it's unlikely that Derek would have any qualms about embarking on an affair with Kat, despite the fact that he and Alfie struck up an unlikely friendship earlier this year.

Since returning to Walford last autumn, Derek hasn't had a serious relationship, so perhaps EastEnders chiefs have decided that it's time he had some romance.

Kat has never been afraid of living dangerously, so could she turn to bad boy Derek to put some spark back into her life?



JACK BRANNING
Jack has been single for some time in the aftermath of his divorce from Ronnie, so the Walford businessman is another character who may be ready for a new relationship.

Kat and Jack have always got on well, especially as Kat was so sympathetic to Jack when the truth about the tragic baby swap came out last year.

Jack has a reputation as one of Albert Square's biggest womanisers thanks to his past antics, so viewers may suspect that he'd be well up for a steamy fling with Kat. Will she be his next love interest?



SOMEONE ELSE?
EastEnders have named Ray, Michael, Max, Derek and Jack as the main suspects, but they've also said that there will be "at least" five men in the frame - so could there be a further twist?

As we saw with Coronation Street's Frank Foster death mystery earlier this year, the culprit isn't always on the suspect list, so we wouldn't rule out an outsider. Would anyone else in Walford catch Kat's eye?

----------


## Perdita

Y A W N   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

> Y A W N


 I agree. Yet another soap YAAAAAWWWWWWNNNNNFFFFFFEEEEEESSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTT

They bring back characters with huge often pointless storylines just to promote their return or appearance on a soap. They are doing it with the Tangoed Jessie Wallace as they will do with the return of Miss Piggy and her Black Leather Jacket and pout. Corrie is no better with the St. Ella show

----------


## lizann

Gotta be Jack I think 

Anyways another boring storyline Kat cheats again

----------


## sarah c

> Gotta be Jack I think 
> 
> Anyways another boring storyline Kat cheats again


will this be with Alfie's blessing .knowledge or without this time?

bore.....

----------


## tammyy2j

Shane and Jessie look like have had work done on their faces

----------


## JustJodi

> Shane and Jessie look like have had work done on their faces


*thats what I said earlier  Jessie looks like she has done something to her mouth,, it looks so uneven...
*

----------


## LostVoodoo

I though that was just an excess of dodgy lipliner. It's hard to see through all of Kat's makeup!

----------

Dutchgirl (20-06-2012)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I though that was just an excess of dodgy lipliner. It's hard to see through all of Kat's makeup!


It looks too much. She always had her fair share of lippie but this way over the top.

----------


## JustJodi

*Looks like she has had those injections in the lips, ok so shes getting a bit older  but enhancing her lips does not make her look younger,, as for Shane  looks like he had something done to his eyes,, ?????????
*

----------


## tammyy2j

> It looks too much. She always had her fair share of lippie but this way over the top.


Did Shenice maybe do Kat's makeup  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Shane Richie has become the latest EastEnders star to be confirmed for a stint in pantomime later this year.

The actor, who plays Walford's Alfie Moon, has signed up for Cinderella at the Cliffs Pavilion theatre in Southend.

Richie will be portraying the role of Buttons in the production from December 21, 2012 to January 6, 2013, the Brentwood Gazette reports.

The 48-year-old previously appeared in Aladdin at the same venue last Christmas.

In a statement, Richie said that he is delighted to be heading back to Southend, commenting: "The people of Essex are my kind of people - out for a fun time."

Meanwhile, theatre director Ellen McPhillips advised early bookings for the show, saying: "Last year was so successful that we are already way ahead of the usual ticket sales for this time of year."

Steve McFadden (Phil Mitchell), Adam Woodyatt (Ian Beale) and former cast member Cheryl Fergison (Heather Trott) are also appearing in pantomime this year.


*  Guess that means him and Kat splitting up for a while at least, getting so bored with this *

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jessie Wallace has expressed her excitement over Kat Moon's upcoming affair storyline.

Show bosses recently announced that Kat will be cheating on husband Alfie with a mystery man throughout the summer, and viewers see the plot kick off next week as the secret relationship begins.

The identity of Kat's lover will be kept under wraps for a number of weeks, with even the EastEnders cast and crew currently in the dark over the outcome.

Wallace told Inside Soap of the storyline: "It's really exciting. It's cleverly written so no-one knows who Kat's secret lover is - not even me or the mystery man himself. I love coming in to work every day and discovering even more brilliant twists to the plot."

She continued: "Everyone is going to love the excitement of the storyline. The scriptwriters have been brilliant at putting everyone in the frame. I can't wait to find out who it is."

Next week's EastEnders episodes see Kat appearing close and flirty with the five main suspects in the story - Ray Dixon, Michael Moon and Branning brothers Derek, Jack and Max.

Alfie (Shane Richie) notices his wife's interactions with the men, but has no idea that she has more than harmless fun on her mind.

Wallace added: "You have to remember that Alfie has always loved Kat's sexy side. So he doesn't see any harm in [the flirting]. It's just that Kat doesn't think he has the same interest in her that he used to. Alfie just seems content with domestic life, and the passion has gone."

EastEnders continues on Friday (June 29) at 8pm and then airs five episodes next week on BBC One.

----------


## tammyy2j

^ She must be the only one excited over it

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Chucky Venn has admitted that he would not be surprised if his character Ray Dixon turned out to be Kat Moon's secret lover.

Ray is one of five suspects in the frame in the storyline, which will see Kat enjoying a fling with a mystery man throughout the summer.

As the Queen Vic's chef, Ray would be perfectly placed to pursue landlady Kat (Jessie Wallace). However, that would mean cheating on his girlfriend Kim Fox.

Venn, pondering the possibility, told Inside Soap: "Kat's a saucy minx, and what man wouldn't want to get involved with her?

"Ray is a loyal, caring father - but we all have our dark sides. There's a lot the audience hasn't seen yet, put it that way."

Tameka Empson, who plays Kim, added that there would be fireworks if the storyline twist went ahead.

She said: "It would be handbags and nails at dawn. Kim and Kat are good friends, so would Kat really go there? I'm playing detective in-between takes, but I'm still none the wiser."

Kat's affair storyline will begin next week and play out on screen until the autumn.    :Sick:  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## LostVoodoo

I'm really uncomfortable with this storyline. What I have always loved about Kat's character was the depth behind it all. Most people look at her and think 'slapper' but she's scarred for life because of the abuse she suffered as a child. To then have a 'saucy-minx-fun-and-frolics' storyline just seems inappropriate. Especially since she only recently had that one-night-stand affair and really freaked out about the whole thing. Alongside that, we've all invested over the years in the idea that Kat and Alfie really do love each other, we've seen both their pain at Kat's behaviour at length, so why would they do yet another affair storyline for her and somehow give it a lighthearted angle? 

[/rant]

----------

Dutchgirl (03-07-2012), JustJodi (03-07-2012), lizann (03-07-2012), moonstorm (03-07-2012), tammyy2j (05-07-2012)

----------


## lizann

Kat always says she is dirty and damaged and so the pathetic writers think nothing wrong with an affair for her and her mystery man

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have promised "one almighty explosion" when Kat Moon's affair is revealed later this year - but should that mean the end of her marriage to Alfie?

Last night (July 4), viewers saw an unsatisfied Kat (Jessie Wallace) begin cheating on Alfie, sleeping with her new mystery man in the Queen Vic's kitchen.

With the storyline expected to run until the autumn, Alfie is unlikely to find out the truth for quite some time - but fans are already discussing whether he should dump Kat for good when her infidelity is exposed.

The end of such a popular couple would no doubt leave some fans saddened, but is it time for Alfie to finally move on from Kat? Or should he give her another chance?

----------


## sarah c

its a difficult one, Kat knows she is damaged and acts like a slapper because of that and low esteem etc.

In Alfie she found someone who wanted her warts and all, but how far will she puch him before he snaps.....everyone has their breaking point.

And if that happens, the downward spiral of self-loathing for Kat would be accelerated

----------


## owenlee4me

What if there is a twist in Kats affair storyline???
I am reluctant to say what i think will happen as the scriptwriters will very quickly change the story if they think "the element of surprise" is not there anymore

But I think i know the outcome and have wrote it down, so when i'm correct I can prove it!!!

----------


## lizann

> What if there is a twist in Kats affair storyline???
> I am reluctant to say what i think will happen as the scriptwriters will very quickly change the story if they think "the element of surprise" is not there anymore
> 
> But I think i know the outcome and have wrote it down, so when i'm correct I can prove it!!!


Her lover is imaginary all in her head  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## owenlee4me

yea but what about the texts!!!

Nah, she always "keeps it in the family" all these flirty chats with these "suspects" is to throw us off scent, she never really goes that far from Family!!!
So who does that leave, yep Mickey Boy New Daddy!!

Now the scriptwriters have time to change the end!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> What if there is a twist in Kats affair storyline???
> I am reluctant to say what i think will happen as the scriptwriters will very quickly change the story if they think "the element of surprise" is not there anymore
> 
> But I think i know the outcome and have wrote it down, so when i'm correct I can prove it!!!


I thought it might actually be Alfie for a minute, in a *hilarious* twist, but since we saw him tucked up in bed tonight I think that put my theory to rest...

----------


## owenlee4me

Hey good one, that was my first guess, as they have not been close, i did think that maybe he was going to "test" her to see if she would be a "naughty kat"  and to see if he could totally surprise her by his "different" side.
But then i thought hmm, no my guess is, she will get pregnant again, and as her and Alfie have not been "close" he knows its not his, so is history repeating itself? and what of Janine if she finds out!!
Ohhh What a good story eh???????????

----------


## lizann

> Hey good one, that was my first guess, as they have not been close, i did think that maybe he was going to "test" her to see if she would be a "naughty kat"  and to see if he could totally surprise her by his "different" side.
> But then i thought hmm, no my guess is, she will get pregnant again, and as her and Alfie have not been "close" he knows its not his, so is history repeating itself? and what of Janine if she finds out!!
> Ohhh What a good story eh???????????


Could be the reason Janine leaves

----------


## moonstorm

All about soaps front cover - Joey and Lauren forbidden lust?

*along with Kat and Ray exposed!*

Jay delivers Lolas baby!

Oh how surprising!!!

----------

Perdita (18-07-2012)

----------


## Perdita

LANDLORD Alfie Moon finds he has to start from scratch again – after The Queen Vic is infested with FLEAS.

Walford regulars are horrified when the blood-sucking critters move in to the EastEnders watering hole this summer and give the pub a wide berth.

Worried Alfie and his cheating wife Kat — played by Shane Richie and Jessie Wallace — find it is not a problem they can easily swat away.

Eventually the stressed-out couple are forced to close down the premises and have the building fumigated.

But even after the costly pest control, residents continue to boycott it and this only adds to Kat and Alfie’s money troubles.

It’s not long before the pair’s problems put even more strain on their wobbly marriage.

An insider told TV Biz: “This is a huge blow for Kat and Alfie.

“They’ve been struggling to make ends meet and lose thousands while the pub is shut.

“They have no idea who brought the fleas in and are determined to get to the bottom of it.”

As news of the infestation reaches the Square, it leaves locals reluctant to go back in the Vic for a drink or a bite.

“They were scared of spreading the insect invasion to their own homes.”

Our insider added: “Kat and Alfie’s relationship has been strained for months and this only adds to their problems.”

The uncomfortable scenes will air in August.

----------


## Perdita

LANDLORD Alfie Moon finds he has to start from scratch again â after The Queen Vic is infested with FLEAS.

Walford regulars are horrified when the blood-sucking critters move in to the EastEnders watering hole this summer and give the pub a wide berth.

Worried Alfie and his cheating wife Kat â played by Shane Richie and Jessie Wallace â find it is not a problem they can easily swat away.

Eventually the stressed-out couple are forced to close down the premises and have the building fumigated.

But even after the costly pest control, residents continue to boycott it and this only adds to Kat and Alfieâs money troubles.

Itâs not long before the pairâs problems put even more strain on their wobbly marriage.

An insider told TV Biz: âThis is a huge blow for Kat and Alfie.

âTheyâve been struggling to make ends meet and lose thousands while the pub is shut.

âThey have no idea who brought the fleas in and are determined to get to the bottom of it.â

As news of the infestation reaches the Square, it leaves locals reluctant to go back in the Vic for a drink or a bite.

âThey were scared of spreading the insect invasion to their own homes.â

Our insider added: âKat and Alfieâs relationship has been strained for months and this only adds to their problems.â

The uncomfortable scenes will air in August.

----------

Glen1 (19-07-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

> All about soaps front cover - Joey and Lauren forbidden lust?
> 
> *along with Kat and Ray exposed!*
> 
> Jay delivers Lolas baby!
> 
> Oh how surprising!!!


mmm I am thinking that Kat and Ray exposed may be over 2 separate things.. maybe Ray has wife or something.. it might be there to throw people of the scent

----------


## moonstorm

Wow Shiv, never thought of that!! Now I am beginning to wonder.  Will see what else I can find on this.

----------


## tammyy2j

Kat can move into her love nest flat on George's Street  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

TVNOW facebook is to put up today a photo of Kat and her mystery man

----------


## moonstorm

So who is it Tams??

----------


## tammyy2j

> So who is it Tams??


http://www.facebook.com/TVNowMag

Seems to be Ray

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Chucky Venn has praised the secrecy surrounding Kat Moon's affair mystery.

Kat (Jessie Wallace) has been cheating on husband Alfie (Shane Richie) with an unknown man in recent weeks, and Venn's character Ray Dixon is one of five suspects in the frame.

Speaking on Daybreak today (August 1), Venn explained that the EastEnders cast and crew are still in the dark over the story's outcome.


Discussing whether Ray could be the man in question, Venn commented: "Your guess is as good as mine - I have no idea. It's all strictly confidential. No-one knows, honestly. It's all very, very underhand right now."

Asked whether it is difficult to film scenes with so little information, he replied: "No, not for me personally. I play what's on the paper - I'm in the moment. So as far as I'm concerned, until I know otherwise, I'm playing what I see - straight up. That's the best way, don't pre-empt anything.

"It's a lot of fun. Of course it's all very cloak and dagger at the moment and we're just enjoying the moment, we're enjoying the hype, all the secrecy. It's all very clandestine at the moment."


Venn also predicted that Ray's girlfriend Kim Fox (Tameka Empson) would have an explosive reaction if it turned out that he had cheated on her.

He said: "I would love it to be me - for the drama, of course. Why not? You can just imagine the kind of drama which would ensue with Kim. It'd be fight of the century, that one. Dynasty would have nothing on this!"

EastEnders continues tomorrow (August 2) at 7.30pm on BBC Two.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Chucky Venn has praised the secrecy surrounding Kat Moon's affair mystery.

Kat (Jessie Wallace) has been cheating on husband Alfie (Shane Richie) with an unknown man in recent weeks, and Venn's character Ray Dixon is one of five suspects in the frame.

Speaking on Daybreak today (August 1), Venn explained that the EastEnders cast and crew are still in the dark over the story's outcome.


Discussing whether Ray could be the man in question, Venn commented: "Your guess is as good as mine - I have no idea. It's all strictly confidential. No-one knows, honestly. It's all very, very underhand right now."

Asked whether it is difficult to film scenes with so little information, he replied: "No, not for me personally. I play what's on the paper - I'm in the moment. So as far as I'm concerned, until I know otherwise, I'm playing what I see - straight up. That's the best way, don't pre-empt anything.

"It's a lot of fun. Of course it's all very cloak and dagger at the moment and we're just enjoying the moment, we're enjoying the hype, all the secrecy. It's all very clandestine at the moment."


Venn also predicted that Ray's girlfriend Kim Fox (Tameka Empson) would have an explosive reaction if it turned out that he had cheated on her.

He said: "I would love it to be me - for the drama, of course. Why not? You can just imagine the kind of drama which would ensue with Kim. It'd be fight of the century, that one. Dynasty would have nothing on this!"

EastEnders continues tomorrow (August 2) at 7.30pm on BBC Two.

----------


## JustJodi

*VIV ??? Using her (Kat's) mom's name???? Kim doesn't know that but Ray looked guilty as hell.....*

----------


## tammyy2j

> *VIV ??? Using her (Kat's) mom's name???? Kim doesn't know that but Ray looked guilty as hell.....*


Forgot that good memory but also Kim Tiddy's football coach character was called Viv also

----------


## tammyy2j

When is the viewers suppose to find out? Dont say Christmas

----------


## parkerman

> When is the viewers suppose to find out? Dont say Christmas


Christmas. :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (02-08-2012), Siobhan (02-08-2012), tammyy2j (03-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> Christmas.


:rofl:

----------


## Perdita

> Christmas.


:rofl:

----------


## Perdita

:Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

Ray Dixon has been officially eliminated from Kat Moon's affair mystery in EastEnders.

The Queen Vic's chef - played by Chucky Venn - had been among five suspects named in the storyline, which has seen Kat (Jessie Wallace) cheating on husband Alfie with an unknown man over the past few weeks.

Viewers now know that Ray cannot be the individual in question as tonight's (August 9) EastEnders episode saw him interrupt Kat as she was on the phone to her lover.

The scene was the first time that one of the suspects has been firmly ruled out from the ongoing storyline.

Michael Moon (Steve John Shepherd) and Branning brothers Derek, Jack and Max (Jamie Foreman, Scott Maslen and Jake Wood) have now been left as the remaining men in the frame.

The options are likely to be narrowed down further in the coming weeks as show bosses have promised to "eliminate the suspects one at a time, leading to one almighty explosion".

EastEnders continues on Thursday (August 9) at 7.30pm on BBC Two.

----------

TaintedLove (08-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Tony Discipline has given his prediction for the ongoing Kat Moon affair storyline.

The BBC One soap currently features Kat (Jessie Wallace) in a plot involving a secret lover, whose identity has yet to be revealed to the audience.

While the suspects have been whittled down to Michael Moon, Jack Branning, Derek Branning and Max Branning, Discipline stated that it could be someone else entirely.

"To be honest I don't know. It's a secret, nobody knows it," he told The Sun.

"It could be a man, it could be a woman. It's Albert Square!"

Discipline won the 'Best Soap Newcomer' prize at the TV Choice Awards last night (September 10) for his role as Tyler Moon.

Kat will confess her infidelity to husband Alfie (Shane Richie) later this week (September 13), but the identity of the lover will remain a secret.

Shane Richie recently said that he doesn't blame Alfie for trusting his wife.

----------


## owenlee4me

_well who ever it is, there tall! coz when Kat was in the cellar and her "mystery" lover came, his shadow was seen and there is no way it's a small person!!
So cant' be Derek (less he's on stilts!) Max? nah he's not big, so who does it leave, Jack? Michael? oh someone thats invented to throw the viewers, hmmmm 
like i said, i reckon it's "close to home"_

----------


## lizann

Does anyone care who it is anyways stupid storyline

----------


## lizann

I think it could be Derek and he kinda reminds me of her Uncle Harry which is sick

----------


## owenlee4me

OH God lets hope not!!

Don't think we care, its just we like to think the soaps can't con us, so we keep guessing!!

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has admitted that he thinks Max Branning is Kat Moon's secret lover.

Richie's character Alfie is in for a shock in the next two episodes as he discovers that wife Kat has been cheating on him for a number of weeks.

Viewers have been left to guess over the identity of Kat's secret boyfriend since June, but the mystery isn't ending anytime soon as neither Alfie or the EastEnders audience will find out who the individual is this week.

Richie has now told the Daily Star that he thinks Max should be seen as the top suspect.

He said: "They're filming different endings, but I think it's Max. You can't trust him!"

Derek, Jack and Michael are also in the frame along with Max, but one of the four men will be eliminated by the end of the week.

Queen Vic chef Ray Dixon was ruled out of the storyline last month.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders businessman Michael Moon has become the second suspect to be eliminated from Kat's affair mystery.

Tonight's (September 14) emotional episode of the soap saw Kat tell a surprised Michael (Steve John Shepherd) that she has been cheating on Alfie, showing that he cannot be the mystery guy in question.

The plot development leaves Branning brothers Derek, Jack and Max as the remaining three suspects in the ongoing storyline. Queen Vic chef Ray Dixon was previously ruled out a few weeks ago.

Scenes broadcast this evening showed Kat (Jessie Wallace) calling her secret boyfriend in an attempt to end the affair once and for all. The pub landlady appeared desperate to save her marriage after finally being honest with husband Alfie.

However, as expected, there was no firm answer on the identity of Kat's lover, as it was impossible to tell which of the Branning men she was contacting.

Kat and Alfie later headed off for a break to work on their marriage problems. However, the pair won't be off screen for long as their return episode airs on October 1.

Michael, meanwhile, has troubles of his own ahead after his new wife Janine decided to leave him and their baby daughter Scarlett in the latest episode. Charlie Brooks, who plays Janine, is now on a six-month break from EastEnders.

EastEnders continues on Monday (September 17) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders businessman Michael Moon has become the second suspect to be eliminated from Kat's affair mystery.

Tonight's (September 14) emotional episode of the soap saw Kat tell a surprised Michael (Steve John Shepherd) that she has been cheating on Alfie, showing that he cannot be the mystery guy in question.

The plot development leaves Branning brothers Derek, Jack and Max as the remaining three suspects in the ongoing storyline. Queen Vic chef Ray Dixon was previously ruled out a few weeks ago.

Scenes broadcast this evening showed Kat (Jessie Wallace) calling her secret boyfriend in an attempt to end the affair once and for all. The pub landlady appeared desperate to save her marriage after finally being honest with husband Alfie.

However, as expected, there was no firm answer on the identity of Kat's lover, as it was impossible to tell which of the Branning men she was contacting.

Kat and Alfie later headed off for a break to work on their marriage problems. However, the pair won't be off screen for long as their return episode airs on October 1.

Michael, meanwhile, has troubles of his own ahead after his new wife Janine decided to leave him and their baby daughter Scarlett in the latest episode. Charlie Brooks, who plays Janine, is now on a six-month break from EastEnders.

EastEnders continues on Monday (September 17) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

When are we going to find out who is Kat's lover?  Not much longer hopefully.  I think it's Max.

----------


## GenNikhil

I still think it's Derek... it's the only one to save this story I think...

----------


## tammyy2j

> I still think it's Derek... it's the only one to save this story I think...


No one or nothing could save this storyline imo but I agree I think it is Derek as well

----------


## tammyy2j

Alfie is very very forgiving

----------


## Perdita

> Alfie is very very forgiving


He sure is

----------


## Perdita

> Alfie is very very forgiving


He sure is

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders actress Jessie Wallace has finally found out the identity of her character Kat Moon's secret lover, reports the Daily Star.

Viewers have seen Kat meeting with a mystery man behind her husband Alfie's back and Wallace had been filming the storyline for three months without knowing who he was. 

"The time felt right to finally tell Jessie," a show insider told the paper, after admitting that Wallace finally learnt her on-screen lover's identity last week.

"But she is still one of only a handful of people who knows the answer to the question on everyone's lips.

"[Show producer] Lorraine [Newman] was adamant this story was going to stay quiet for as long as possible. She has done everything in her power to let it play out on screen with total secrecy behind the scenes.

"It's created a real buzz as everyone's been trying to figure out who Kat's been bedding."

The insider added: "Up until now, none of the cast were in the know, not even her on-screen lover. It really has been that cloak and dagger."

Friday's episode saw the range of suspects reduced to just the three Branning brothers â Derek, Max and Jack.

Jake Wood, who plays Max, also revealed that viewers have been asking him whether he is Kat's mystery man at least 20 times a day.

He said: "It would definitely be in keeping with Max for him to be having an affair. He's got a chequered history and women are his Achilles heel. So it would make a lot of sense for it to be him.

"It would be bad timing, though, because he's planning to get remarried!

"I get asked about 20 times a day if it's me. It's a good indicator people are interested in the storyline.

"It's building to a head and there is going to be a reveal. But that really is all I know as I'm still waiting to be told who it is."

EastEnders continues on Monday (September 17) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jacqueline Jossa has admitted that her character Lauren Branning will struggle to forgive dad Max if he has been unfaithful again.

Max (Jake Wood) is currently one of three men left in the frame in Kat Moon's affair mystery, which has been running since July.

The Walford businessman is currently planning to marry his partner Tanya again, but his history of infidelity means that he remains a likely suspect.

Jossa told the Daily Star: "If Max is Kat's secret boyfriend then Lauren will be fuming. I can promise you she'll kick off big time.

"I think it would be the last straw for her and Max. She would think Tanya is a nutter if she got back with him again."

Max's brothers Derek and Jack are the two other men still under suspicion, after Ray Dixon and Michael Moon were officially ruled out.

Next week's episodes see the mystery guy in question continue to pursue Kat after she returns from holiday, but fans will have to wait and see whether she succumbs to temptation or not.

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...-for-Lola.html

From the picture looks like Roxy and Alfie could be together as a couple

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## inkyskin

Revenge for Alfie!  :Smile: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...l-romance.html

----------


## inkyskin

Revenge for Alfie!  :Smile: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...l-romance.html

----------


## Perdita

So sick and tired of these tit-for-tat actions, come on scriptwriters, lets have a relationship last and not have them cheating on each other ... not everyone  does, you know !

----------

lizann (08-11-2012), tammyy2j (18-11-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders viewers will see Kat Moon reveal her secret lover in a dramatic Christmas episode.

Events are to come to a head in The Queen Vic, where Kat - played by Jesse Wallace - will reveal the identity of her mystery man in front of a room full of punters.

As her husband Alfie lunges for one of the Brannings - who earlier this month were revealed as the main suspects in the storyline - Kat will be forced to shout "You've got the wrong brother!" reports the Daily Star.

"It's the question that has been on everyone's lips for months - who is Kat's secret lover?" a show insider told the paper.

"The big revelation was always going to be in the Queen Vic in front of everyone and it will not disappoint. Jessie and Shane are both brilliant and this is one episode viewers will not want to miss.

"Alfie goes for one of the Branning brothers as he is convinced it's him who's been sleeping with his wife. Kat storms through the pub as he's got him on the floor and reveals the truth.

"We all got goosebumps as she yelled the line, 'You've got the wrong brother' and the comparisons were, of course, made to her showdown with Zoe. It really is classic 'Enders." 

In 2001, Wallace took part in one of the most iconic scenes in the soap's recent history when she was involved in a showdown with her 'sister' Zoe Slater. 

"You can't tell me what to do, you ain't my mother!" said Zoe (Michelle Ryan) during the row, before Kat dropped a bombshell by replying: "Yes I am!"

In recent weeks, viewers have seen Kat and Alfie try to repair their relationship, after Kat admitted cheating but said her husband did not know her lover.

When he discovers the truth, Alfie is initially devastated, but soon thinks he's worked out which Branning is involved. He plans to confront the culprit in The Queen Vic, but ends up targeting the wrong brother.

"It is down to Kat to reveal the truth," added the source. "Sadly it doesn't look like they'll be able to get over this one."

An EastEnders spokesman refused to confirm the reports, saying: "We do not comment on future storylines as we do not want to ruin it for our viewers."

----------

Glen1 (18-11-2012), tammyy2j (18-11-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ Does anyone care anymore about Kat's lover?

----------


## Perdita

I don't care about this storyline and never have, seems so pointless

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders couple Kat and Alfie Moon have another big showdown ahead as Kat's affair storyline reaches a dramatic climax later this month.

Viewers will see Alfie (Shane Richie) become increasingly suspicious over Kat's behaviour in upcoming episodes, convinced that she has reunited with her mystery lover.

Desperate to find out whether he is right to be worried, Alfie puts a plan into action by telling Kat (Jessie Wallace) that he needs to go away for the night. However, his real intention is to secretly stick around in Walford and keep an eye on what she gets up to.

When Alfie follows Kat to a bedsit on Bridge Street, he is determined to discover the truth once and for all, so he smashes the door down to find Kat. But is she alone, and will she admit the truth?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Thursday, December 20 at 7.30pm on BBC One when Kat's lover will finally be revealed.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2DzMg8or1

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has said that viewers can expect a furious outburst from his character Alfie Moon when he demands the truth over Kat's mystery affair.

Earlier today, show bosses confirmed that the identity of Kat's secret lover will finally be revealed on Thursday, December 20, when Alfie takes action to find out whether he can really trust his wife.

Viewers will see Alfie tell Kat (Jessie Wallace) that he needs to go away for the night, but his real intention is to secretly stick around in Walford and keep an eye on what she gets up to.

When Alfie follows Kat to a bedsit on Bridge Street, he is determined to discover the truth once and for all, so he smashes the door down to find her.

As the Moons have another showdown over their troubled marriage, Alfie is shocked to discover that Kat's secret lover is one of the three Branning brothers.

Richie told Inside Soap: "This really tips him over the edge, and Alfie becomes a monster. He finally gets some balls and decides enough is enough. He tells Kat that he doesn't care about her anymore - he says she's filthy and disgusting."

He continued: "Alfie has kept going with Kat for the sake of their love and their history. But if he can't forgive her for this latest indiscretion, there's no way they can keep their family together.

"Jessie and I had a vested interest in getting this right, because our bosses gave us such a great opportunity. We spent a lot of time working on it - and I hope we've ticked every box."

Richie added that he was kept guessing over the identity of Kat's man for quite some time.

He explained: "When we were first told Kat would have a secret lover, I really thought it was Michael. Mind you, I really thought it was Ray at one point! So when we were finally told who it was, I went, 'Ah, I get it!' It's all very clever."

EastEnders continues tonight (December 3) at 8pm on BBC One.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2DzSTAXuu

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has promised that the identity of Kat Moon's lover will surprise fans.  *As we know it is one of the Brannings it won't be much of a surprise!*

Viewers will finally discover which of the three Branning brothers is Kat's mystery man on December 20 when Richie's character Alfie confronts his unfaithful wife over her lies.

As reported yesterday (December 3), Alfie takes action when he suspects that Kat (Jessie Wallace) is still having her affair, following her to the secret bedsit on Bridge Street and demanding answers.

The subsequent showdown between the Moons leads to Alfie finally discovering who Kat cheated on him with.

Asked by Radio Times whether the plot conclusion is surprising, Richie replied: "Oh, big time. And it's really interesting about how we play the Branning card as to which one of them it is.

"The way it's worded, you believe it's one brother in particular and then that all changes and you go, 'Oh, it's him!' Because we make people believe it's another Branning - the way it's worded, the way I face up to one of them.

"The audience will all think it's one person in particular, but then I throw a curve ball and it all kicks off. It's great."

Discussing why Kat visits the bedsit in the first place, the actor continued: "It's the whole remorse thing again about how she was there to tell him it was over, how she doesn't want to see him anymore. And when I get to the room and see petals on the bed and scented candles, I'm saying, 'Really? Is this how you're going to tell someone this is over, Kat?'

"And of course he doesn't believe that. She's dressed up for another night of passion, so he really doesn't believe it this time. He's done with the lying. In the past, Alfie has forgiven Kat, but this time I really do not think he's going to forgive her."

Richie also promised that the show will explore Kat's motivations for her fling with the mystery guy in question.

He said: "This will all come to fruition in the New Year and you'll kind of get to know why she has gone with this particular person. It's an ongoing story, which is really interesting, to see why Kat was with Alfie and why she went for this bloke, because they both offer her different things."

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2E4bQlsTs 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders love cheat Kat Moon may have a lonely Christmas ahead as she must finally face the consequences of her lies and deceit.

The identity of Kat's mystery Branning man will finally be revealed in a climactic episode airing on Thursday, December 20, leaving Alfie disgusted when he finds out that the guy in question is close to home.

As details of the big reveal are currently being kept firmly under wraps, we can only disclose so much of what the consequences are for Kat (Jessie Wallace) and Alfie (Shane Richie).

However, new pictures show that it doesn't look good for the Moons' future as Alfie completely blanks Kat when they come face-to-face at the local Santa's grotto.

Jean Slater (Gillian Wright) also appears to be aware that Kat has betrayed Alfie, as she is unable to hide how disappointed she is in a picture of the pair outside the Queen Vic.

It's no surprise that Roxy Mitchell will be supporting Alfie through his troubled time, and the pair are seen sharing an intimate moment under the mistletoe in other photos offering a sneak peek at Christmas on Albert Square. Is their romantic spark about to be revisited?

EastEnders continues tomorrow (December 6) at 7.30pm on BBC One.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2E9kE0n48 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------


## Brucie

> Richie also promised that the show will explore Kat's motivations for her fling with the mystery guy in question.


Motivations??? How about Kat's a full on slapper married to a childlike Muppet? Dragging out this turgid storyline into the New Year to explore that - beam me up scotty

----------

JustJodi (07-12-2012), lizann (06-12-2012), moonstorm (05-12-2012)

----------


## lizann

> Motivations??? How about Kat's a full on slapper married to a childlike Muppet? Dragging out this turgid storyline into the New Year to explore that - beam me up scotty


we'll hear about her being dirty again over uncle harry as usual

----------

JustJodi (07-12-2012)

----------


## lizann

> Motivations??? How about Kat's a full on slapper married to a childlike Muppet? Dragging out this turgid storyline into the New Year to explore that - beam me up scotty


we'll hear about her being dirty again over uncle harry as usual

----------


## JustJodi

> we'll hear about her being dirty again over uncle harry as usual



*How many people ACTUALLY remember her UNCLE HARRY and the incident? I mean the people on the square???  Dot is not around at the moment. Ian I am sure does not remember or prefers not to remember...Sharon ???  Nah so she will have a brand new audience to air out her old dirty uncle Harry incident.. EE writers seriously are beating a dead horse with these repeated stories,,,*

----------


## parkerman

It depends how they handle it. We have seen with the Jimmy Savile (et al) revelations how such incidents can affect people's lives for ever. If they explore Kat's feelings properly and why she does what she does and thinks like she does it could be an excellent storyline, especially given the real life backdrop. The problem is that knowing Eastenders it won't be handled sensitively or very well at all. But I always live in hope....

----------

Glen1 (07-12-2012), JustJodi (07-12-2012), lizann (08-12-2012), Perdita (07-12-2012)

----------


## lizann

> It depends how they handle it. We have seen with the Jimmy Savile (et al) revelations how such incidents can affect people's lives for ever. If they explore Kat's feelings properly and why she does what she does and thinks like she does it could be an excellent storyline, especially given the real life backdrop. The problem is that knowing Eastenders it won't be handled sensitively or very well at all. But I always live in hope....


true but i am tired of hearing her always saying she is dirty

----------


## lizann

> It depends how they handle it. We have seen with the Jimmy Savile (et al) revelations how such incidents can affect people's lives for ever. If they explore Kat's feelings properly and why she does what she does and thinks like she does it could be an excellent storyline, especially given the real life backdrop. The problem is that knowing Eastenders it won't be handled sensitively or very well at all. But I always live in hope....


true but i am tired of hearing her always saying she is dirty

----------


## JustJodi

> true but i am tired of hearing her always saying she is dirty



*she will always blame it on UNCLE HARRY making her dirty,,, but she could have reined in her URGES,, and not act on them after all the pitfalls she has been thru !!!!!!

*

----------


## Perdita

> true but i am tired of hearing her always saying she is dirty


I don't know whether she has ever had any professional therapy .. if she has not, I guess that feeling will be with her for the rest of her life

----------


## Perdita

> true but i am tired of hearing her always saying she is dirty


I don't know whether she has ever had any professional therapy .. if she has not, I guess that feeling will be with her for the rest of her life

----------


## bbjames

The cheat has to be Derek as if Alfie knows who it is then Max and Tanya would not be together as Alfie would spill the beans to her with the urt he has and it cant be Jack either as he is to propose to Sharon and the beginning of the year so Alfie again has not said anything to her about Jack.

So it HAS to be Derek....... maybe lol

----------


## bbjames

The cheat has to be Derek as if Alfie knows who it is then Max and Tanya would not be together as Alfie would spill the beans to her with the hurt he has and it cant be Jack either as he is to propose to Sharon and the beginning of the year so Alfie again has not said anything to her about Jack.

So it HAS to be Derek....... maybe lol

----------


## parkerman

> *she will always blame it on UNCLE HARRY making her dirty,,, but she could have reined in her URGES,, and not act on them after all the pitfalls she has been thru !!!!!!
> 
> *


That simple, eh?

----------

Dutchgirl (09-12-2012), JustJodi (11-12-2012), sarah c (11-12-2012)

----------


## JustJodi

> That simple, eh?


   shes really THICK if she has not learned ???

----------


## parkerman

It's not a matter of being thick, Jodi. Have you not seen what the victims of paedophilia say about how it affects their whole lives? It's not something you can just shake off and "pull yourself together" over. For some people the experience permeates their whole life. People trapped in this world need our sympathy not our condemnation.

----------

hayleylewis (17-12-2012), moonstorm (11-12-2012), Perdita (11-12-2012), sarah c (11-12-2012), Siobhan (11-12-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders favourite Alfie Moon is left devastated next week as the reveal of Kat's mystery lover proves to be the final straw for his troubled marriage.

As most fans know by now, next week's episodes see Alfie finally discover the full story behind Kat's affair as he resorts to desperate measures to get the answers he craves.

When Alfie secretly follows Kat (Jessie Wallace) to a bedsit on George Street and demands an explanation for her latest deceit, the truth dramatically unfolds and his heart is ripped apartâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Shane Richie, who plays Alfie, to hear his thoughts on the big reveal and what fans can expect from the aftermath.

Are you excited about the truth finally coming out next week?
"Most definitely! We filmed the episode two months ago, so we've been sitting on this for a long time now. Kat and Alfie went off screen for a little while, but the storyline kicked in again last week when Alfie started becoming suspicious. The viewers will see that culminate next week when Alfie finally discovers who's been sleeping with his wife.

"Playing all of that has been brilliant, especially working with Jessie on those dramatic scenes. I think we do angst very well!"

What kind of a reaction are you expecting from fans when they finally find out the truth about Kat's lover?
"It's so tricky to answer that question without giving away the outcome! But right up to the reveal, Alfie believes that it's a certain one of the Branning brothers. Even just before the 'doof doof' at the end of the episode, the viewers will think that it's the person who Alfie believes it is. It's only in the last ten seconds that you realise who it actually is. So I think the reveal is going to be very interesting."

It sounds like we see a different side to Alfie, with some really angry scenes in the reveal episodes. Did you enjoy that opportunity?
"Definitely - I enjoyed giving Alfie some balls. You've got to remember that the character has been in prison in the past. He's always worn his heart on his sleeve and seen the good in people, and this is the one time where he says, 'Enough is enough - no more Mr Nice Guy'. 

"Even though he's angry, you'll still see Alfie's pain when his whole life just crumbles in his hands. He's holding on for dear life, and I think there's something really endearing about a bloke who's trying to keep his family together. Alfie wants to keep the family unit strong, but there comes a point where there's only so much one person can take. That's enjoyable for me, because it's an emotion that I've not really played with Alfie before."

How much can you tell us about the aftermath of the reveal?
"I'll be interested to see the audience's reaction to what happens afterwards. You'll see that Alfie really wants to move on from Kat quickly. He goes into denial and he puts his head in the sand. 

"A relationship with Roxy forms, and I think the audience have wanted that for a long time. But it's how that relationship forms and the basis of it which becomes really interesting - it starts to cause some problems in the Square.

"We're still filming the aftermath now and there's a bit of a triangle going on now with Kat, Alfie and Roxy. I think people want to see Kat and Alfie together, but at the same time, it feels like they can never be happy. So how can these two people be together and be happy? That's what I think will play out next year, if they do end up getting back together at all."

Are you still filming lots of scenes with Jessie at the moment even though Kat and Alfie aren't together?
"Yes, definitely - obviously they've got Tommy and that means they'll always have a link. What's interesting now is how the dynamic has changed. Alfie and Kat have a certain dynamic, while Alfie and Roxy have a very different one. 

"I think Rita Simons is now playing a different kind of Roxy, as the character is seeing somebody who she could spend the rest of her life with. At the same time, though, Roxy is feeling a little bit insecure because this relationship has happened very quickly. Roxy worries that Alfie might be on the rebound and could end up going back to Kat.

"Funnily enough, at the moment we're coming up to filming Valentine's scenes and there's a lovely story forming with these characters."

We've seen that there are a lot of fans of the Alfie and Roxy pairing. Did you expect it to be as popular as it has been?
"I had no idea that it would be popular. I just always assumed that people would want Kat and Alfie to stay together. But when we had the flirting scenes with Alfie and Roxy earlier in the year, a lot of people seemed to really like it. 

"I think the viewers liked it because Kat was being horrible at the time. When Kat starts turning on her charm again, I think people are going to be saying, 'No Alfie, you need to be back with Kat!' Those are the dynamics we're playing at the moment, and we've even been filming scenes this morning for this storyline which are really interesting."

Is it true that you and Jessie didn't know the identity of Kat's lover for a long while?
"That is true - it was really kept under lock and key. I think that was more frustrating for Jessie than it was for me, because obviously the character of Kat knew who this person was, but Jessie didn't. We were happy to let it play out, though, because Kat flirts outrageously with all three Branning brothers, so we wanted the audience to make up their own minds about who the mystery lover was.

"There did come a point where myself and Jessie were brought upstairs and Lorraine Newman, our executive producer, asked if we wanted to know who the lover was. For me, I was still quite happy not to know, because Alfie was in the same position. But due to the shooting schedules and how we film scenes out of sequence, it was getting to the point where we had to know anyway.

"Once we found out who it was, it was a case of, 'Wow!'"

Are you relieved that the lover's identity hasn't been leaked?
"I am, yes, although we've still got a week to go! On Twitter there are people guessing and I imagine it's the same on Digital Spy - some guess right, and some guess wrong. Some have great theories and I think, 'Wow, I wish we'd thought of that one!' But certainly the press have played along and not exposed who Kat's lover really is."

The truth comes out just before Christmas. Are you busy in the actual Christmas episode too?
"Well, building up to Christmas, there's another little storyline which indirectly involves Kat and Alfie. The Christmas episodes are bloody good and Lorraine Newman has done a brilliant job. I think she's done a throwback to what Den and Angie were about. We're seeing families, turmoil, angst and anger.

"People ask, 'Why can't anybody be happy in EastEnders?', but that's because nobody does misery better than EastEnders! I think the viewers like to watch people having a really bad time and they feel good about themselves afterwards!"

Will you sit down to watch EastEnders on Christmas Day?
"Even before I was part of the show, it was always on in my house at Christmas - it was the Queen's Speech and EastEnders. It'll be the same this year, but I've got my whole family with me at Christmas - there'll be about 20 of us, so whether we'll get to hear any of the episode is another matter!

"But next Thursday, I've got a lot of family and friends coming around to watch the episode where Kat's lover is revealed. My wife knows who it is, but I've not told anybody else and we're going to do the big reveal round my house!"

Alfie and Michael are both in similar positions at the moment with broken marriages. Can we expect more scenes between those two?
"It's funny you should say that, because there's a lot coming up for Alfie and Michael. Watch this space and you'll see what happens in the New Year!"


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2ExZSkytp

----------


## kayuqtuq

I'm past caring.  Never cared for this story line in the first place.

----------

Perdita (14-12-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders villain Derek Branning has been revealed as Kat Moon's secret lover in a dramatic episode of the soap.

The long-running mystery was finally resolved this evening (December 20) as Derek (Jamie Foreman) was confirmed as the man who Kat slept with throughout the summer.

After secretly following Kat (Jessie Wallace) to the bedsit on George Street in tonight's episode, Alfie demanded answers from his unfaithful wife over her affair.

Although Kat was reluctant to divulge any information, Alfie soon discovered that her mystery man was one of the Branning brothers when he caught a glimpse of the tenancy agreement that had been left behind at the bedsit.

Over at the Queen Vic shortly afterwards, Alfie furiously confronted the Branning siblings and eventually came to the conclusion that Max was the guy in question.

However, when a frantic Kat announced that Max wasn't her lover, Derek and Jack were left as the remaining two suspects still in the frame.

After Alfie urged Kat to give him an answer once and for all, she finally admitted: "It's him - it's Derek!"

EastEnders kicked off the mystery affair storyline in July, originally lining up five Walford residents as suspects before whittling them down.

Kat told Alfie about the affair in September without revealing her lover's identity, but the Moons only managed to get their marriage back on track for a short while.

In a recent interview with Digital Spy, Shane Richie - who plays Alfie - confirmed that his character will embark on a relationship with Roxy Mitchell in the aftermath of tonight's episode.

Speaking at the time, Richie added: "I think Rita Simons is now playing a different kind of Roxy, as the character is seeing somebody who she could spend the rest of her life with. 

"At the same time, though, Roxy is feeling a little bit insecure because this relationship has happened very quickly. Roxy worries that Alfie might be on the rebound and could end up going back to Kat."

EastEnders continues tomorrow (December 21) at 8pm on BBC One.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2Fczhx7yQ

----------

hayleylewis (20-12-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

Well what a let down.. we all guess it was him from the start..

----------

parkerman (22-12-2012)

----------


## parkerman

I'm still confused. (Doesn't take much!) Why did Kat ring Max or was it Derek's phone that had a picture of Max's family on it?

----------


## Perdita

She rang Max's phone as she could not get through to Derek

----------

parkerman (22-12-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

> I'm still confused. (Doesn't take much!) Why did Kat ring Max or was it Derek's phone that had a picture of Max's family on it?


Well if rumours are true.. Lauren is his daughter so he might have a family pic on it

----------


## Glen1

> I'm still confused. (Doesn't take much!) Why did Kat ring Max or was it Derek's phone that had a picture of Max's family on it?


I thought Kat gave Derek her mobile phone to prove she'd been trying to end the affair ? If so how did she phone any of 'em?

----------


## Perdita

Derek came back to her, maybe he left the phone with her

----------

Glen1 (22-12-2012)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has sparked complaints after Alfie Moon used the word "shagging" during Thursday's (December 20) episode.

The character directed the word at Derek Branning as he accused the gangster of having an affair with his wife Kat.

Countryfile presenter Julia Bradbury wrote on Twitter: "The word 'shagging' used on EastEnders seems to have caused quite a pre-watershed stir this evening....?"

Users of the social networking site went on to ask whether the word should be featured on the show.

According to The Sun, 'shagging' trended on Twitter during the evening.

The newspaper quotes a BBC insider as saying that the word had been said before on the long-running soap and that there had been a total of 45 complaints from viewers.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2FnmlRCyh

----------


## parkerman

> I thought Kat gave Derek her mobile phone to prove she'd been trying to end the affair ? If so how did she phone any of 'em?


She phoned before she gave the phone to Derek.

----------

Glen1 (22-12-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> I thought Kat gave Derek her mobile phone to prove she'd been trying to end the affair ? If so how did she phone any of 'em?


She phoned before she gave the phone to Derek.

----------


## lizann

rumours around i.e. twitter and facebook that kat is pregnant by alfie and finds out which leads to their reconcilation for 2013

----------

Perdita (29-12-2012), tammyy2j (30-12-2012)

----------


## owenlee4me

*so if Kat is pregnant and has been "sha**ng" Derek, surely this means that her and Alfie were not exactly itimate? was this not the reason she went off looking for a fella, as Alfie was not giving her the attention, so for him to think he may be the father of her "rumoured" baby is surely bonkers!!!*

----------


## Perdita

DESPERATE single mum Kat Moon is going to have a new best friend â Bianca Butcher.

The unlikely pairing comes about after they both go for the same cleaning job at R&R. 

Shocked that former pub *landlady Kat would lower herself by applying for the job, Bianca canât resist making a bitchy *comment about the competition.

Bar manager Sharon Rickman tells them both to clean the toilets and whoever does the best job will get regular shifts at the club.

Viewers will see Kat scrub her way to victory, which leaves hard-up mum Bianca *fuming.

When Kat knocks on her door a few hours later with an offer of sharing the shifts at the Walford nightspot it sparks the start of a beautifulfriendship. 

An EastEnders insider said: âKatâs life is in tatters. Sheâs *facing up to the fact she is a *single mum and needs to provide for her little boy.

âSheâs too proud to ask Alfie for any money and, after everything sheâs put him through, she doesnât feel she can turn to him.

âHeâs moved on with Roxy Mitchell and sheâs got to accept she lost the man of her dreams because of her own actions.â

Viewers will be surprised by her pairing up with Bianca, who becomes a real friend in her hour of need. 

âTheyâre two single mums trying to do the best they can to raise their kids and both have disastrous track records when it comes to men,â the insider said.

âSo you can imagine what theyâre going to be like after theyâve had a few drinks.â

The storyline unfolds on BBC1 next month.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/soapersta...nds-a-new-pal/

----------


## lizann

once a scrubber always a scrubber kat  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Chucky Venn has admitted his sadness at the fact his character wasn't Kat Moon's mystery lover.

The Albert Square actor's alter ego Ray Dixon was ruled out of the running way back in August, four months before Derek Branning would be revealed as Kat's secret boyfriend.

Reflecting on the moment when he was told Ray would be eliminated from the mystery, Venn told Inside Soap: "When I found out that Ray wasn't in the running to be Kat's secret fella anymore, it was actually a bittersweet moment for me."

The star added: "As an actor you want to be part of the massive plots, so I was relishing the prospect of Ray being involved with Kat. Part of me still wishes that I had been the culprit!"

However, Queen Vic chef Ray has now become embroiled in a high-profile romantic storyline, having kissed girlfriend Kim's sister Denise at the end of last Thursday's episode (January 3).

Of his new love triangle, Venn joked: "What can I say - it's not a hard job filming scenes with two gorgeous women!

"On the downside I do feel a bit bad, as I'm really close to Tameka Empson who plays Kim.

"She's been my screen partner for the past 10 or 11 months, so it was really weird filming the kiss between Ray and Denise."

The Kat affair plot concluded with a bang last month when a cigar-smoking Derek was uncovered by Alfie in the Queen Vic during an episode watched by 8.4m viewers.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders pub boss Alfie Moon will tell estranged wife Kat that he wants a divorce in an upcoming episode, reports have revealed.

Alfie, played by Shane Richie, can see no future for his failed marriage and agrees with new girlfriend Roxy Mitchell when she encourages him to move on with his life.

Viewers will see Alfie reveal his decision to Kat (Jessie Wallace) in an emotional heart-to-heart between the pair.

However, Kat is left devastated by Alfie's bombshell as she had allowed herself to think that she still had a chance of winning him back.

An EastEnders source told The Sun: "Kat makes a fool of herself because she thought they still had a chance. Her sadness quickly turns to anger and rage. 

"Alfie will always love Kat. Roxy is a bit of a rebound - but he's desperately trying to move on and it is starting to look like there is no way back."

Kat is expected to grow closer to Alfie's cousin Michael Moon again as she struggles to come to terms with the end of her marriage.

EastEnders fans saw Alfie dump Kat last month, when he discovered that Albert Square villain Derek Branning had been her mystery lover.

The pair's divorce discussion will air in late February on BBC One.

----------


## GennieFan

As a fan of these two I have to admit I am gutted that its happening, but I can't see a way back for these too sadly

----------

tammyy2j (29-01-2013)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders characters Kat Moon and Roxy Mitchell will have a huge fight in an upcoming episode.

Jessie Wallace and Rita Simons, who play the love rivals, "didn't hold back" while filming one of the soap's most dramatic bust-ups, according to sources.

The women will come to blows in the Queen Vic. Kat slaps Roxy across the face twice in the aftermath of Alfie telling her that he wants a divorce.

An EastEnders insider told the Daily Star Sunday: "The fight is definitely something that viewers will not want to miss.

"Jessie and Rita didn't hold back during filming. It's *incredible that neither of them got hurt. The claws *definitely came out between these two.

"It's been coming for a while and despite Kat trying her best to continue seeing Alfie so they can share custody of little Tommy, she just loses it.

"Roxy starts it all by making a bitchy comment about her love life and *bragging about how happy she and Alfie are. It comes the day after Alfie has asked Kat for a divorce, so she's already upset.

"Alfie was hoping things would run smoothly but after their fight it's only going to get worse. He wants to get on with Kat so he can see Tommy. He has brought him up as his own and loves the lad."

----------


## Perdita

Estranged couple Kat and Alfie Moon will fight over their son Tommy, in an upcoming EastEnders storyline.

Alfie (Shane Richie) realises next week that he doesn't have any legal rights over Tommy, as he isn't his biological father.

However, Kat (Jessie Wallace) is hurt when Alfie asks her permission for a legal contact order to see their son regularly. 

Tensions are set to rise between the pair in the coming weeks as Alfie begins to grow more uneasy.

"Separating from Alfie has, of course, been really hard for Kat but even so, she's determined to do what's best for everyone," a show insider told Inside Soap magazine.

"The last thing she wants is for them to have a long, drawn-out fight over Tommy.

"She's shocked to discover that Alfie doesn't believe he has any say in Tommy's life, after everything they've been through as a family and she's hurt that he's expecting the worst of her despite her efforts to keep things amicable. It's a really difficult situation."

Alfie recently revealed to Kat that he wanted a divorce, following her affair with the late Derek Branning. However, Shane Richie has promised that there is "more to come" with Kat and Alfie.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders Shane Richie has hinted that his character Alfie Moon could still reunite with estranged wife Kat.

Alfie dumped Kat (Jessie Wallace) late last year after discovering that she had been cheating on him with Albert Square villain Derek Branning.

In recent weeks, Alfie has tried to move on by embarking on a new romance with Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons) and making plans to divorce Kat.

However, asked what is coming up for the Moons, Richie told The Sun: "Somehow Kat and Alfie, they just can't keep away from each other."

He continued: "Kat and Alfie are going through a divorce, but will they go through with it?"

Richie was also asked whether his character still loves Kat. He replied: "Alfie still does."

EastEnders continues tonight (March 13) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## lizann

so sick of them as a couple or apart, alfie is a doormat for kat

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders character Roxy Mitchell will reportedly ask Alfie Moon if they can try for a baby.

The pair discuss starting a family together to give Alfie (Shane Richie) the chance to have a biological son, in addition to estranged wife Kat's little boy Tommy.

An EastEnders insider told the Daily Star Sunday: "Roxy (Rita Simons) adores Alfie but will always be insecure where Kat is concerned.

"It's only natural, due to the history they have and *everything they have been through.

"She thinks having a baby with Alfie would cement their relationship. If anyone deserves to be a dad it's Alfie - and Roxy sees that."

Richie said of his character's turbulent love life: "I love it when they split up Alfie and Kat, then get them back together, then split them up again. That's how the soap works best."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Rita Simons has admitted that she isn't optimistic over her character Roxy Mitchell's future with partner Alfie Moon.

Roxy and Alfie (Shane Richie) became an item at the end of last year after the Queen Vic landlord dumped his cheating wife Kat.

Upcoming episodes of EastEnders see the couple begin trying for a baby as Roxy is keen for their relationship to be more serious.

However, Simons told Inside Soap: "He just doesn't love Roxy. Roxy really wants him to, so she's in total denial. But she sees those long, lingering looks he gives Kat, and she realises he still loves her.

"I think she's lost it by wanting a baby. But she doesn't want to rub Kat's face in it, because she's not like that. Roxy's just clutching at straws, and she thinks having Alfie's child will give her the edge over Kat."

The actress added that she would like to see Roxy hit rock bottom if Alfie ends up getting back with Kat.

She said: "I'd actually love that. Personally, I'd like Roxy to cope really badly and be totally devastated, because that's how it would play out in a real-life situation. I'm hoping she ends up in the gutter - that would be so interesting to film.

"There's no-one who Roxy has ever loved like she loves Alfie. In her eyes, he's 'the one'."

EastEnders continues tonight (April 30) at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## JustJodi

This story line is OLD  and  Roxy is just as bad as Kristy hanging on to something she really doesn't have,,,

----------


## Kim

I wonder if this will end in Roxy falling pregnant and Alfie eventually discovering that he is Tommy's biological father after all, taking away any edge that Roxy might have been hoping for over Kat.

----------

owenlee4me (05-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Alfie eventually discovering that he is Tommy's biological father after all.


Wasn't Alfie in prison at the time?

----------


## parkerman

> Alfie eventually discovering that he is Tommy's biological father after all.


Wasn't Alfie in prison at the time?

----------


## owenlee4me

*aye but sometimes Prison lets you have a day out for good behaviour, maybe Kat met up with him and had her wicked way, and it is Alfie's baby and not Michaels!
 would be a great story line, and the chance for them to get back together*

----------


## Kim

Alfie had been inside for 6 months and came out when Kat was 6 months pregnant. So it's very borderline, but Tommy could have been conceived the night before or something.

The dates that definitely didn't add up were James Branning being Jack's. Ronnie's dates went back to the April, when Jack had just been shot. That never stopped EE, so anything's possible now that Bryan Kirkwood has gone (it was always him that insisted Tommy was Michael's.)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has hinted that a reunion could be on the cards for his character Alfie and estranged wife Kat.

Alfie dumped Kat (Jessie Wallace) at the end of last year after he discovered her affair with Derek Branning (Jamie Foreman). The Queen Vic landlord has since started a relationship with Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons) and the couple are trying for a baby.


Speaking to The Mirror after the BAFTAs, where EastEnders picked up the 'Soap and Continuing Drama' award, Richie hinted that Kat and Alfie's story was far from over.

He said: "I found out a little bit of what might be happening over the next few months. We're in for a big ride between now and Christmas. 

"Of course we'd love another ten years of Kat and Alfie, there are genuinely exciting times ahead. I do miss working with Jessie."

Richie continued: "I always think the best stories are the slow burners that take time."

EastEnders executive producer Lorraine Newman added: "Hopefully they'll be getting back together. It's a great love story, we'd be foolish not to."

Richie hinted a few months ago that Alfie could reunite with Kat, admitting that his alter ego still loved her. 

EastEnders continues tonight at 7.30pm on BBC1.

----------


## tammyy2j

Alfie is a mug to take her back imo

----------


## owenlee4me

for years women have lived with men who are s**s and took them back coz they loved them, nice to "turn the tables round"
anyway, Alfie and Kat are much more fun to watch than Roxy and Alfie, there is no chemistry there at all!!!

----------


## owenlee4me

for years women have lived with men who are s**s and took them back coz they loved them, nice to "turn the tables round"
anyway, Alfie and Kat are much more fun to watch than Roxy and Alfie, there is no chemistry there at all!!!

----------


## thestud2k7

the problem i have with Alfie and Roxy is she still calls alfie grandad

would you really call your partner grandad?

----------


## thestud2k7

the problem i have with Alfie and Roxy is she still calls alfie grandad

would you really call your partner grandad?

----------

lizann (14-05-2013), Perdita (14-05-2013)

----------


## Kim

I was a massive Kat and Alfie fan back in the day. Nothing post their return has been believable. After the Little Mo business, Kat would not go with any of Alfie's relatives. As for the Derek business, we're supposed to believe that it was because Alfie was ignoring her. Pathetic reason to have an affair, and in 2004, he ignored her for months and she didn't cheat, other than the one night stand after the downward spiral (which was months later, not after 2 weeks; and a plot device to write Jessie out for maternity leave anyway.)

I thought it was just Bryan Kirkwood that didn't get Kat and Alfie, but unless the affair storyline had gone so far in the planning that Lorraine Newman couldn't do a u-turn when she started (unlikely,) I don't think she does either. There are a few people on other forums of the belief that in order to make Kat and Alfie an even semi-believable couple again, they need to be torn down and rebuilt, but I've given up watching for the time being.

I hate how Roxy has been made to look like a saint. She's the same as Kat, if not worse. Roxy had a baby with her sister's on-off partner, knowing Ronnie's history and how she found it difficult to trust people. Then she put Sean in the frame as the father and neglected to tell him that there was a chance that he wasn't. And she was prepared to go on lying, hiding the DNA results and telling Christian that Amy was Sean's. At least Kat was upfront about it (yes, Alfie was supposed to be infertile, but at the point that she told him, I got the feeling from his expression that he 100% believed that Tommy was his.)

----------

lizann (14-05-2013), Perdita (14-05-2013), Siobhan (15-05-2013), tammyy2j (04-06-2013)

----------


## lizann

> for years women have lived with men who are s**s and took them back coz they loved them, nice to "turn the tables round"
> anyway, Alfie and Kat are much more fun to watch than Roxy and Alfie, there is no chemistry there at all!!!


they were fun to watch not anymore though

----------


## Kim

> they were fun to watch not anymore though


Sadly the case. One scene that sticks in my mind on this point is from 2011 when Kat sacked Billy. He protested, saying something along the lines of, "What am I supposed to eat?" Alfie threw him a packet of crisps and told him not to eat them all at once, in response to which Kat tells Alfie not to give away free crisps! A sad situation for Billy, but the Kat of old would have found that funny.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Alfie Moon will be left devastated when his cousin Michael Moon tells Tommy that he is actually his real dad.

Michael (Steve John Shepherd) is feeling more shut out of his baby daughter Scarlett's life than ever as her first birthday approaches and finds himself bonding with Tommy.

When Tommy responds whilst Michael is playing with him, emotion starts to well up and Michael reveals that he is actually his dad. 

This is witnessed by a furious Kat (Jessie Wallace) who insists that Alfie (Shane Richie) needs to be told what has happened.

Michael is full of remorse over his actions and goes and tells Alfie what he said. Michael explains to Alfie that although he didn't want to know Tommy before, now that Scarlett has been taken away, he can't have two of his children not knowing who he is.

Roxy tries to comfort a devastated Alfie, who sadly admits that he wanted to be the one to explain it to Tommy. 

Later on, Alfie sits down with Tommy and does his best to explain that Michael is his real dad, leaving Alfie in tears.

EastEnders continues tonight at 7.30pm on BBC1.

----------


## Kim

Michael  :Angry:   :Angry:  Even without knowing that Michael is leaving, I'd still say that he'd end up ditching Tommy before too long. Two and a half is too young to be told something like that, especially when the biological father is as unreliable as he is. 

Someone please get Alfie a DNA test and have him turn out to be the biological father, he deserves something good to happen.

----------

lizann (04-06-2013), tammyy2j (05-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Isn't Tommy suppose to turn out to be Alfie's son, hope this is true

----------


## Kim

> Isn't Tommy suppose to turn out to be Alfie's son, hope this is true


This has been rumoured since 2011 before Kat and Alfie got Tommy back from Ronnie. There was some talk that the fact that a DNA test needed to take place in order for them to get Tommy back would lead to the reveal, although I never understood that as presumably Alfie wouldn't have been tested because they thought he wasn't the father. Once we discovered that Alfie wasn't infertile, this was rumoured more and more, which led to Bryan Kirkwood confirming (in an interview) that Michael was the real father. Now that he's gone, some hope that Lorraine Newman or another executive producer will reveal Alfie as the father, given that there was never any medical evidence to say that Michael is the father. Some have even picked up on the amount of times that Tommy seems to be ill, and wonder if this is leading to an organ donation or blood transfusion storyline. It has been reported as well that Jessie and Shane believe that Tommy is Alfie's.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Alfie Moon will reportedly dump fiancÃ©e Roxy Mitchell.

The return of her sister Ronnie, played by Samantha Womack, will apparently have "disastrous consequences" for Roxy (Rita Simons).


Â© BBC
Roxy tells Alfie she wants to have his baby.


According to the Daily Star Sunday, Alfie (Shane Richie) ends their relationship just weeks into their engagement and grows closer to his estranged wife Kat (Jessie Wallace).

An EastEnders source said: "Alfie finds out that Ronnie is heading back to the square and he's furious. He can't believe after everything she's done that she's going to come back.

"Roxy tries her best to convince him that it will be all right and that her sister is not a monster. She was unwell and her son had just died.

"Kat's in pieces about it all too and when they thought their son had died it was one of the darkest times in their lives, so naturally they turn to each other again for support.

"Alfie then tells Roxy he can't be with her, let alone marry her. Roxy is devastated but she has to be there for her sister. She knew it was going to be hard but even she couldn't have predicted the hatred that's still felt over Ronnie.

"Roxy is the only person in the world who Ronnie can turn to. Roxy and Alfie's break-up will eventually lead to the pub landlord being reunited with Kat."

Ronnie famously swapped her dead baby James for Kat's son Tommy in one of the soap's most controversial storylines ever.

----------

tammyy2j (30-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ So back together until Kat cheats again

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz/3...back-together-

IT'S the moment all EastEnders fans have been waiting for - Kat and Alfie Moon are back together.

As these exclusive photos show, the telly golden couple are set for an emotional reunion on the BBC soap.

Last month, producers hinted Kat, played by Jessie Wallace, and Alfie - Shane Richie - could rekindle their romance before the end of the year.

The sensational storyline is set to pull EastEnders out of its current ratings crisis.

Earlier this week, under-fire boss Lorraine Newman quit the show amid a slump in viewing figures.

Eastenders was recently beaten by ITV rival Emmerdale, with fans blasting script-writers for dull plots.

The BBC has since sent out an SOS to returning executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins to once again take charge of the show. 

He previously oversaw one of the show's most successful spells three years ago.

And as our exclusive photos show, producers have already begun filming reconciliation scenes between Kat and Alfie on Albert Square - set to air in September.

The sneak-peak of Kat and Alfie back together will have viewers guessing over the fate of Roxy Mitchell and Michael Moon.

Following his sensational split from Kat last Christmas, Alfie has hooked up with long-term admirer Roxy - with the pair deciding to get hitched and try for a baby.

But he will finish with the Queen Vic landlady when her sister Ronnie returns to the Square.

Alfie won't be able to get over the fact that Roxy didn't tell him about Ronnie - who infamously snatched Kat and Alfie's baby Tommy from hospital.

Meanwhile, Kat returned to bed Alfie's cold-hearted cousin Michael - even though he has recently been distracted by ex Janine Butcher.

Last December, in one of EastEnders most dramatic plot-lines, Alfie finally ended things with Kat after finding out she'd been sleeping with Derek Branning.

But, despite going ahead with a divorce, soap fans have seen Alfie's attitude towards Kat soften as they began sharing custody of Tommy.

And it seems script-writers are preparing a new chapter in their turbulent history.


But we can reveal fans won't have to wait that long to see the Walford lovers back in each others' arms.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

EastEnders star Shane Richie has said that there is a "massive" storyline ahead for his character Alfie Moon.

It was revealed earlier today that Danny Dyer has been cast as the Queen Vic's new landlord Mick, leaving Alfie and Roxy Mitchell's future uncertain.

Speaking in an interview with Bella magazine, Richie said: "The storyline that we are about to film is massive, it's a big story for my character, which I am really looking forward to.

"I hope Kat and Alfie reunite. It is something that may happen very soon but I couldn't possibly say."

Speaking about his future on the soap, Richie added: "I will stay as long as they want me there and as long as they keep coming up with great stories.

"I've got a wife and children to look after and I pay my older kids' phone bills even though one of them has just toured with Justin Bieber."

Dyer will start work on the BBC One soap later this month, making his debut on screen during the Christmas period.

EastEnders continues tonight (October 1) on BBC One at 7.30pm.

----------


## lizann

EastEnders star Shane Richie has said that there is a "massive" storyline ahead for his character Alfie Moon.

It was revealed earlier today that Danny Dyer has been cast as the Queen Vic's new landlord Mick, leaving Alfie and Roxy Mitchell's future uncertain.

Speaking in an interview with Bella magazine, Richie said: "The storyline that we are about to film is massive, it's a big story for my character, which I am really looking forward to.

"I hope Kat and Alfie reunite. It is something that may happen very soon but I couldn't possibly say."

Speaking about his future on the soap, Richie added: "I will stay as long as they want me there and as long as they keep coming up with great stories.

"I've got a wife and children to look after and I pay my older kids' phone bills even though one of them has just toured with Justin Bieber."

Dyer will start work on the BBC One soap later this month, making his debut on screen during the Christmas period.

EastEnders continues tonight (October 1) on BBC One at 7.30pm.

----------

tammyy2j (02-10-2013)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Jessie Wallace has backed her character Kat Moon to reunite with ex-partner Alfie (Shane Richie) in the near future.

The former couple split last year after her affair with Derek Branning was revealed, while Alfie is currently engaged to Roxy Mitchell.

However, Alfie and Roxy have faced relationship troubles in recent weeks, following sister Ronnie's return to Albert Square. Alfie cannot forgive Ronnie for stealing his baby son Tommy in 2011, and sees Roxy's behaviour as a huge betrayal.

Speaking to Digital Spy about rumours that Alfie and Kat will reunite by the end of the year, Wallace strongly hinted that the couple belong together.

"It does go that way," she said. "I think [this'll be it], yeah. It should always be Kat and Alfie really."

When asked if the couple were made for each other, she added: "I think so, definitely."

EastEnders star Rita Simons (Roxy) recently stated that Alfie's behaviour is "totally selfish".

----------


## lizann

alfie will cheat on roxy with kat

----------


## tammyy2j

Kat and Alfie Moon will continue to grow closer on EastEnders in the aftermath of the upcoming Halloween death.

The former couple will be rocked next week as they learn that Michael Moon has been killed.

As Kat (Jessie Wallace) and Alfie (Shane Richie) realise that little Tommy will never get to know his real father, they comfort each other during the tough time - leaving Alfie's fiancÃ©e Roxy Mitchell out in the cold.

To Roxy's dismay, Alfie almost seems to resent her own concern for him, though he later apologises when Kat points out that he is being extremely unfair to his partner.

Although Alfie tries to start accepting Roxy's support more, it doesn't stop him from sharing a private moment with Kat on Bonfire Night. 

Knowing that Kat wants to give Michael a special send-off for Tommy, Alfie sets off a rocket away from the other festivities - just for the three of them. The trio almost seem like a family again during the cosy moment.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Kat and Alfie Moon will discover they are expecting a baby in an upcoming EastEnders storyline, it has been revealed.

Viewers will see Kat share the happy news with her former husband over the festive period.

The on-off couple - played by Shane Richie and Jessie Wallace - reconciled last month after Alfie fled his wedding to Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons) to chase after Kat and convince her to stay in the country.

The pair's reunion after eleven months apart was watched by 8.1 million viewers when it aired on November 26.

The child will be the first for the couple, although Alfie helped to bring up Tommy - Kat's son with his cousin Michael Moon.

Other Christmas storylines in Albert Square include Carol Jackson (Lindsey Coulson) sharing a passionate kiss with former flame David Wicks (Michael French) and the arrival of Nikki Spraggan (Rachel Wilde), the ex-wife of Bianca Butcher's (Patsy Palmer) new boyfriend Terry.



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2msuXQwsf

----------


## Perdita

Kat and Alfie Moon will discover they are expecting a baby in an upcoming EastEnders storyline, it has been revealed.

Viewers will see Kat share the happy news with her former husband over the festive period.

The on-off couple - played by Shane Richie and Jessie Wallace - reconciled last month after Alfie fled his wedding to Roxy Mitchell (Rita Simons) to chase after Kat and convince her to stay in the country.

The pair's reunion after eleven months apart was watched by 8.1 million viewers when it aired on November 26.

The child will be the first for the couple, although Alfie helped to bring up Tommy - Kat's son with his cousin Michael Moon.

Other Christmas storylines in Albert Square include Carol Jackson (Lindsey Coulson) sharing a passionate kiss with former flame David Wicks (Michael French) and the arrival of Nikki Spraggan (Rachel Wilde), the ex-wife of Bianca Butcher's (Patsy Palmer) new boyfriend Terry.



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2msuXQwsf

----------

tammyy2j (09-12-2013)

----------


## lizann

is alfie sure he is dad this time?

----------


## tammyy2j

So what problems with happen with the twins, I cant see Kat having an easy pregnancy and delivery 

Maybe they will be conjoined, disabled or will Ronnie and Roxy steal both this time around?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Kim

> So what problems with happen with the twins, I cant see Kat having an easy pregnancy and delivery 
> 
> Maybe they will be conjoined, disabled or will Ronnie and Roxy steal both this time around?


I don't think they'll be conjoined, from where the woman doing the scan was pointing, they looked spaced out. Someone on DS I think it was also made the point that it'd require a lot of special effects to do it which was probably above EE.

My money is on one being born healthy and one disabled. I can see Kat refusing that birth defects screening test on the basis that it raises the risk of miscarriage and she's previously had two.

I don't think Ronnie and Roxy will steal them. Ronnie lost a lot of fans during that storyline. Dominic Treadwell Collins created the characters of Ronnie and Roxy and will want to ensure that they remain popular. Roxy shouldn't want to steal one after the shocking display of Amy's childcare that we have seen this week.

----------


## lizann

alfie should demand a paternity test from kat

----------


## owenlee4me

[COLOR="rgb(46, 139, 87)"]*Why can Kat not just have  two little boys who are typical little lads, getting into mischief and being the apple(s) of their Parents eyes.
surely there are possibilities-- of some normal kids living with their parents in Albert Sq.  There are so many kids who live there with out their parents (Lola, Jay,Poppy, Fat's etc) seems as if you live in AS you end up parentless, or least one half  less, not all LOndon families are split into pieces, are they?????????????*[/COLOR]

----------


## owenlee4me

[COLOR="rgb(46, 139, 87)"]*Why can Kat not just have  two little boys who are typical little lads, getting into mischief and being the apple(s) of their Parents eyes.
surely there are possibilities-- of some normal kids living with their parents in Albert Sq.  There are so many kids who live there with out their parents (Lola, Jay,Poppy, Fat's etc) seems as if you live in AS you end up parentless, or least one half  less, not all LOndon families are split into pieces, are they?????????????*[/COLOR]

----------


## Kim

> [COLOR="rgb(46, 139, 87)"]*Why can Kat not just have  two little boys who are typical little lads, getting into mischief and being the apple(s) of their Parents eyes.
> surely there are possibilities-- of some normal kids living with their parents in Albert Sq.  There are so many kids who live there with out their parents (Lola, Jay,Poppy, Fat's etc) seems as if you live in AS you end up parentless, or least one half  less, not all LOndon families are split into pieces, are they?????????????*[/COLOR]


It's possible, no one knows what will happen just yet. There could be the drama of Kat feeling that Alfie is treating the twins better than Tommy; it could all be fine and just put more pressure on them financially, it might be more focussed on them struggling energy wise as they are older parents.

I hope they have a girl. It'll be nice for Kat after Zoe was taken from her, and we've already seen them with a boy.

----------


## lizann

is jessie and shane taking time off?

----------


## tammyy2j

Alfie must be going off for a month to work with Spencer in Australia

----------


## Kim

> is jessie and shane taking time off?


Shane took time off to do a panto, which ran from the beginning of December to the first week in January. Jessie is doing a musical this year, but as far as I know she's balancing EastEnders around it and Kat won't be written out for a time as Alfie is being now.

----------


## lizann

> Alfie must be going off for a month to work with Spencer in Australia


and no visa needed

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Alfie must be going off for a month to work with Spencer in Australia


and no visa needed

----------


## lizann

an ozzie woman comes looking for alfie seems he had a relationship while away over there

----------


## moonstorm

Is that not the same story line as Max and Kirsty?

----------


## Perdita

Pretty similar

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Alfie got married in Australia?

----------


## Perdita

Kat Moon has some bad news for her family on EastEnders next week as she reveals that she could be facing a prison sentence.

Thursday night's episode saw Kat (Jessie Wallace) land herself in trouble with the authorities as she was caught out for giving false evidence at Janine Butcher's murder trial.

When Kat returns from the police station and catches up with her loved ones, she reveals that she could be sent to jail for perjury.

Kat returns from the police station after being told she could face a prison sentence for perjury. 
Â© BBC
Kat returns from the police station

With so much drama going on at home, Kat's nervous partner Alfie (Shane Richie) hopes that he can hide what happened with his burger van.

Viewers saw Alfie's Australian visitor Nicole drive away with the vehicle earlier this week as she sought repayment following his attempt to con her.

Unfortunately for Alfie, he is soon caught out by Kat and is forced to come clean about what happened. How will Kat react to what Alfie has been up to?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Monday (March 24) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has signed up for another Christmas pantomime role.

The actor, best known for playing Walford's Alfie Moon, will take the lead part in Dick Whittington at the Wycombe Swan theatre in Buckinghamshire.

Richie previously starred as Buttons in Cinderella at the same venue last Christmas.

"Audiences in Wycombe loved Shane's unique and very funny performance as Buttons last year, and he clearly loved being here," said Simon Stallworthy, theatre director at the Wycombe Swan.

"He has a real warmth as a performer and establishes a great relationship with the audience. He's one of the top pantomime performers in the country and we are thrilled to be welcoming him back to the Swan this year. 

"It will be a real treat and a chance for those that couldn't get tickets to see an actor and comedian at the top of his game in action."

Dick Whittington will run from December 13, 2014 to January 4, 2015. Tickets are already available via the Wycombe Swan's website.

----------


## moonstorm

Well there's Alfie and Kat splitting up again at Christmas so Alfie can have a wee holiday!

----------

Perdita (28-03-2014), tammyy2j (29-03-2014)

----------


## Kim

I doubt they will even write Alfie out. The panto run is for less time this year than last year, and I think all the cast have two weeks off over Christmas anyway. I think Shane's done panto every year since 2010 and 2013 was the first time that they actually referenced in storylines that he'd gone away.

----------


## Kim

I think this is supposed to be funny but I'm not amused in the slightest.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...e-Street-stars

Still hoping it's false as there's nothing on Digital Spy. I really wanted Kat to have another daughter after she didn't get the chance with Zoe.

----------


## Perdita

I used to find Daily Star pretty accurate in their spoilers ... guess Ernie and Bert is better than some of the names the celebrities have given their poor kids  ....

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders characters will be shocked when a devastating fire hits Albert Square later this year.

The blaze will tear through the Slaters' house and leave at least one character with life-threatening injuries, reports Daily Star Sunday.

The whole Slater family are among those affected, including Kat (Jessie Wallace), Alfie (Shane Richie) and the newborn twins, in addition to other Albert Square characters who get caught up in the incident.

The fire is deliberately started by a mystery resident in the Square. 

The dramatic scenes have already been filmed and are due to air on the soap in September.

----------

Glen1 (27-07-2014), tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## Kim

Looks like the whole name thing is indeed true. I found this picture on Twitter:

https://twitter.com/eastendersarmy/s...60273190047744

----------

tammyy2j (27-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Stacey and Jean are also involved in the fire storyline

----------


## Perdita

An EastEnders storyline involving a house fire will lead to dramatic changes for Kat Slater (Jessie Wallace).

The fan favourite character will be front and centre in a storyline that sees the Slater house go up in flames, after being targeted by a mysterious arsonist.

A production source told the Daily Star that Kat will be caught up in the blaze, but will manage to escape after suffering serious burns.

Wallace will then begin wearing special effects make-up for her scenes to sensitively portray the effect that the burns will have on Kat for the rest of her life.

The storyline is expected to be a major shift for the character, with the impact of her injuries taking an emotional toll on Kat for the foreseeable future.

With many other members of the Slater clan also staying at the house, it is unclear if Kat will be the only one affected by the fire.

EastEnders airs on BBC One.

----------

Glen1 (24-08-2014), tammyy2j (25-08-2014)

----------


## Kim

From Unreality TV: 

"...she [Kat] will be left with burns so horrendous that a specialist team of makeup artists has been called in to create prosthetics for Wallace."

"In the aftermath of the blaze, it will transpire that though the arsonist knew that Katâs twin boys Bert and Ernie were in the house along with their dad Alfie, Stacey and her daughter Lily, Big Mo and little Tommy, he/she wasnât aware that Kat was in the houseâ¦"

Whoever it is is twisted!

----------


## owenlee4me

we have already had burns story lines with Tamwar, why again!!!!!!

----------


## lizann

> we have already had burns story lines with Tamwar, why again!!!!!!


so the show and jessie can win awards  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> we have already had burns story lines with Tamwar, why again!!!!!!


so the show and jessie can win awards  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

> EastEnders bosses have revealed details of the soap's dramatic September storylines, confirming that Alfie Moon is about to become an arsonist.
> 
> Autumn on Albert Square kicks off with a bang as a dangerous fire rages through the Moons' home following a reckless decision from Alfie (Shane Richie).
> 
> Alfie gets the idea to start a fire
> Â© BBC
> Alfie gets the idea to start a fire
> 
> With his financial problems mounting, Alfie decides that the only way out of his mess is to set fire to the family home in an insurance scam.
> ...


What insurance is Alfie trying to scam, it is a council house but Mo rented it out to Derek before he died too

----------

lizann (08-09-2014)

----------


## Kim

Contents I'd presume. Ridiculous storyline with as many holes in it as the Janine/Kat/Stacey business. Like they'd have kept up with insurance payments when they're behind with the rent and have had clothes, nappies etc to buy for the twins.

And why is there not a smoke detector in that house?! It also went up in flames 12 years ago!

----------

lizann (08-09-2014), parkerman (08-09-2014), tammyy2j (08-09-2014)

----------


## owenlee4me

This storyline is so so wrong , there was a man who set fire to his own home (in real life!)  and 6 of his kids died, , there are folk out there who could be influenced by this story line, and not to mention  the extended family who lost those little kiddies having to relive the tragedy, whether they watch EE or not, they will be aware of it on the TV, Don't put such a horrific fire on again!!!!

----------

lizann (08-09-2014), parkerman (08-09-2014), tammyy2j (09-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Every story in magazines, books, newspapers and on the tv have the potential to influence people that have had a similar bad experience. Even the national or international news could trigger something in some people.

----------


## owenlee4me

so why add to it?????????

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has said that there will be dark times ahead for his character's wife Kat Moon as she faces life-changing injuries following this week's fire. 

Last night viewers saw Richie's character Alfie set fire to their family home as part of an insurance scam, unaware that Kat (Jessie Wallace) had returned home from Sharon's hen party.

Tonight Alfie will put his life on the line in a desperate bid to try and save her, but his actions have massive consequences for Kat in the aftermath.

Speaking to Philip Schofield and Holly Willoughby on This Morning today (September 16), Richie said: "For Kat, it is life-changing.

"For Jessie as an actress, being able to play the storyline we have got coming up after this event is brilliant.

He continued: "It will be such a departure from how we know Kat now - the tart with the heart and the heavy make-up. She will become the complete opposite to that. It is heartbreaking."

When asked if Kat and Alfie's relationship can survive such a devastating ordeal, Richie said: "Sadly, we don't know. It leads us up to Christmas and of course the 30th anniversary in February.

"A lot of stories that are now beginning to bubble away at the moment will be resolved then."

----------


## lizann

a bit of twitter buzz going around that shane is leaving and that alfie is getting killed off

----------

Glen1 (24-11-2014)

----------


## Glen1

I don't think the latest Kat and Alfie storyline has rocked anyone's boat. Kat may be the next to depart. Seems quite a few of the cast leaving .

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2014), tammyy2j (25-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't think the latest Kat and Alfie storyline has rocked anyone's boat. Kat may be the next to depart. Seems quite a few of the cast leaving .


Putting Kat with Derek for an affair was awful writing

----------

Dazzle (26-11-2014), Glen1 (25-11-2014), lizann (25-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Putting Kat with Derek for an affair was awful writing


but kat was so passionately in love with derek  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Putting Kat with Derek for an affair was awful writing


but kat was so passionately in love with derek  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> Putting Kat with Derek for an affair was awful writing


That storyline was the last straw for me and I didn't watch for 18 months.  Luckily, Eastenders is much better on the whole nowadays, although I've hated the arson storyline.

----------

Glen1 (26-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has expressed excitement over future plans for Kat and Alfie Moon, hinting that early 2015 plots will be huge for the couple.

The actor and his on-screen wife Jessie Wallace were recently briefed over upcoming storylines for their characters in a meeting with the show's executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins.

The Moons have already featured in an explosive story this year as Alfie set fire to his family home in an insurance scam, which had dire consequences when Kat suffered serious burns. With pressure mounting on Alfie, it remains to be seen whether the truth comes out in the near future.

However, discussing 2015 storylines, Richie commented: "I had a meeting with Dom and he just talked me and Jessie through storylines leading up to Easter, and wow. He's just told me and I've gone, 'Oh my God'. 

"The stuff that Kat and Alfie are going to play between January and Easter, it's almost like 12/13 years of Kat and Alfie just goes bang, like that."

He continued: "We've played everything from Nana Moon dying in my arms right back to Spencer, the Kat and Alfie wedding, the breaking up, the Derek stuff, now the fire and you're thinking, 'You're gonna run out of ideas'. 

"I just said to Dom, 'Go on then, hit me with it, let me see what you're gonna come up with' and when he told us I just sat there and went, 'Jesus, this guy's a genius'. 

"That's Dom's strength - his passion for the show is so infectious. When the contracts are coming up and it's a case of whether you're going to stay or go, I say, 'No, I need to stay now, I need to see this through, Kat and Alfie'. I know Jessie's really excited about it all and I certainly am, but I can't tell you what it is!"

Richie also admitted that he prefers filming on the show now that Alfie and Kat are no longer in charge of the Queen Vic.

He said: "When you're in The Vic, it's a different filming schedule because you're involved in everyone else's storyline, so you can be in there six days a week. When we first got kicked out, we were like, 'But Kat and Alfie belong in The Vic, what are you doing?' And for a couple of weeks we were treading water. 

"But my missus is loving it now because I'm doing school runs, I'm there for netball games. It's a different filming schedule for me and Jessie and I'm loving it. So I'm dreading it if Dom turns round and says, 'I've got an idea, Kat and Alfie back in The Vic'. I'm happy the way I am, we're alright!"

----------

parkerman (29-11-2014), tammyy2j (01-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Maybe another affair for Kat to boost her self esteem from her "bad face scars from the burns"

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders fans will see the Moons' marriage face one of its biggest ever hurdles later this month as Kat discovers that Alfie was responsible for the fire which left her badly burned.

Alfie's guilt is exposed in the build-up to Christmas and while viewers will have to wait and see exactly how Kat (Jessie Wallace) reacts, the shock revelation is bound to have huge repercussions for both characters.

Here, Shane Richie - who plays Alfie - offers his thoughts on the drama to come.

What kind of Christmas is this going to be for Kat and Alfie?
"This one ain't good! It all comes to fruition very soon. Alfie is just living a lie at the moment and it was kind of a relief when we filmed the pay-off, to get it out of the way. It was lovely to play actually."

Why do Kat and Alfie end up homeless again?
"They have been squatting for a while and they get kicked out. Alfie has been living this lie that he's been renting this house, but of course he hasn't and once they get kicked out, they stay with Mick and Linda at The Vic. 

"That was interesting to play. We played the awkwardness of it as well - only a year ago they were celebrating and now here they are sleeping on the floor with bags around them and the three kids."

Kat doesn't leave the flat without a fight, though!
"Yeah, Kat tries to make a stand. It's interesting because the roles reverse a little bit. At first Alfie is quite adamant about what they're doing and thinks they're going to see it through, but then he has to hold his hands up because the police are outside and the whole of Walford has turned up to see this couple being turfed out!

"That was quite poignant to play - watching Kat come on like Citizen Smith for a while. She says they're not going anywhere, but Alfie wants them to go somewhere else. That's when Mick and Linda step in and say, 'Come and stay with us'. Alfie says they'll stay there for one night and then he'll go to find them somewhere else."

The police arrive when Kat refuses to leave the flat.  
Â© BBC
The police arrive when Kat refuses to leave

What happens when they seek help from the council?
"The council say they have somewhere for them where they could settle down with a house, but it's in Hull. They're left with a decision to make and then right afterwards, something happens and it's the big reveal. Kat finds out!"

Do you think Alfie's actions are worse than what Kat did with Derek?
"We spoke about this with the writer at one time. I think Alfie is very different to Kat and he's far more forgiving than her. Also there was a story with Kat going off with Derek - was it Alfie's fault because he wasn't paying enough attention? 

"But Alfie has set fire to a house. To all intents and purposes, it was only supposed to be a bin fire and smoke damage, but of course the whole bleedin' lot went up. I think the reaction is that people could have died and Alfie could have lost his family. I think that's where the guilt lies and that's what Kat is thinking: 'Jesus Christ, what was he thinking?'"

Will Kat make Alfie pay for what he's done?
"You'll have to wait and see!"

What kind of impact do you think it will have on them?
"I think this is so extreme that if it happened in real life, I don't know how you would come back from this. Infidelity and flirting is one thing, but this was putting people's lives at risk."

Do you hope they can come back from it, though?
"Yeah, I hope so. The stuff we're playing at the moment is really interesting because this wasn't about infidelity. This is about two people who passionately can't be without each other but have been involved in a horrible tragedy."

How do you feel about Alfie becoming less likeable recently? We've had this story, and also his remarks about Aleks being in the countryâ¦
"I fought with doing that scene with Aleks and that was really interesting. When Alfie was put in a corner, that was said out of pure desperation. When we were filming it, I remember thinking as a performer that you have to find a way. When it was just written on the page, it looked quite callous and for want of a better word, quite racist - but you have to understand the character, where he was at that point and that he said it out of pure desperation.

"Funnily enough it wasn't in the script, but when we came to film it I said, 'Please make Alfie apologise straight after he said it'. So the director and the producer were kind enough to obviously do the dialogue, but at the end of it see me going, 'No I'm sorry, that's not what I meant'. I knew that Alfie would have realised what he said and tried to make amends. 

"It was really interesting seeing that side of Alfie. I've got friends and great actors that are working on building sites at the moment trying to make a living, so I understand the desperation."

Are you enjoying Alfie and Mick's relationship?
"Yeah, it's interesting. There's talk of Alfie and Mick doing something and me and Danny get on well. We were talking about how it'd be great if they got scams going with Alfie and Mick. So I know the producers have got plans in the future for Alfie and Mick, which will be good."

Do you and Jessie both hope that more Slaters will come back?
"Yeah, it's always been talked about but obviously that's not down to me. Mo occasionally keeps going off with Fat Elvis somewhere. I'd love to meet Fat Elvis!"

Mick tries to get Alfie to reconsider. 
Â© BBC
Alfie and Mick have struck up a friendship

What kind of reaction have you had from people since Alfie has made such a mess of things?
"People keep saying, 'You've got to tell her, tell her!' I'll be at the till at Morrisons and they'll say, 'Alfie, tell her!' The kids are going, 'Dad, what are they talking about?' and I say, 'Don't worry, it's your screen mum.' A lot of people want me to tell her and Alfie should have done that a long time ago."

Do you get frustrated with him?
"Yeah. The more I play Alfie, the less like me he is. When I first started in the show he was very much like me and the lines were blurred, but now they are so not. I can walk away from the show, I can leave my scripts in the car and they don't come in the house and I can separate the two. The longer I play Alfie, the longer I can do that."

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Shane Richie has revealed that there is still a ray of hope for Kat and Alfie Moon's future as a couple.

Kat (Jessie Wallace) split from Alfie last week after he finally told her that he started the house fire which left her badly burned, bringing months of deception to an end.


Â© BBC / Nicky Johnston
The Moon family at Christmas

Tonight's episode (December 22) sees Alfie desperately try to convince Kat to give him another chance, but when he instinctively comforts one of their twins, she angrily tells him to get away from them. 

The tense encounter leaves Alfie fearing that he could be forced to spend Christmas away from his children due to Kat's fury.

Speaking of the pair's new dynamic, Richie commented: "It's interesting not working with Jessie as much. Kat and Alfie have got the kids so we are working together, but the stuff we're playing at the moment is really interesting.

"This wasn't about infidelity, this is about two people who passionately can't be without each other, yet have been involved in this horrible tragedy."

Kat tells Alfie they need to move out of the Vic. 


Â© BBC
Kat and Alfie hit the rocks last week

Asked whether the pair's relationship could change permanently if Kat no longer sees Alfie as her 'Man in the Moon', he replied: "Well you just said something there, which is a clue to how they get back. It's to do with history. 

"You've got to go right back to find out how they eventually come together, which is what I've been told by the producers."

Richie has previously teased that 2015 will be huge for Kat and Alfie, with a big storyline running between January and Easter.

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins also said last week: "Kat and Alfie are quieter at Christmas, but their story for next year is new, fresh and exciting. For characters that have been around for a long time, that's very hard to do and we've achieved that."

----------


## alan45

EastEnders star Shane Richie has revealed that there is still a ray of hope for Kat and Alfie Moon's future as a couple.

Kat (Jessie Wallace) split from Alfie last week after he finally told her that he started the house fire which left her badly burned, bringing months of deception to an end.


Â© BBC / Nicky Johnston
The Moon family at Christmas

Tonight's episode (December 22) sees Alfie desperately try to convince Kat to give him another chance, but when he instinctively comforts one of their twins, she angrily tells him to get away from them. 

The tense encounter leaves Alfie fearing that he could be forced to spend Christmas away from his children due to Kat's fury.

Speaking of the pair's new dynamic, Richie commented: "It's interesting not working with Jessie as much. Kat and Alfie have got the kids so we are working together, but the stuff we're playing at the moment is really interesting.

"This wasn't about infidelity, this is about two people who passionately can't be without each other, yet have been involved in this horrible tragedy."

Kat tells Alfie they need to move out of the Vic. 


Â© BBC
Kat and Alfie hit the rocks last week

Asked whether the pair's relationship could change permanently if Kat no longer sees Alfie as her 'Man in the Moon', he replied: "Well you just said something there, which is a clue to how they get back. It's to do with history. 

"You've got to go right back to find out how they eventually come together, which is what I've been told by the producers."

Richie has previously teased that 2015 will be huge for Kat and Alfie, with a big storyline running between January and Easter.

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins also said last week: "Kat and Alfie are quieter at Christmas, but their story for next year is new, fresh and exciting. For characters that have been around for a long time, that's very hard to do and we've achieved that."

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Kat Moon will soon discover that her Uncle Harry was a serial sex offender.

Kat (Jessie Wallace) is contacted by the police after a number of her late uncle's victims come forward more than a decade after his death.

Kat sits in shock
Â© BBC

A show spokesperson confirmed details of the storyline to The Sun.

Kat will be drawn into the police investigation as Harry left her money in his will. He raped her at the age of 13, which resulted in the birth of her daughter Zoe.

After Kat is first told about her inheritance, she decides that she needs to talk to Alfie, and arranges to meet him in the Queen Vic.

However, she becomes furious when she realises that Alfie thinks a reunion is on the cards.

Kat drops a bombshell on Alfie
Â© BBC

As she struggles to cope with the situation, she decides to take her mind off her problems with a one-night stand.

Shane Richie - who plays Alfie - has already revealed that Kat and Alfie's relationship may be saved by something to do with "history", advising that fans think "right back" to an old storyline.

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2014), lizann (28-12-2014), tammyy2j (29-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

How come Kat's only just found out she was left money in Harry's will? He died in 2002 and it was said at the time that he left Â£18,000 to Zoe. So how come his bequest to Kat comes to light 12 years later? The scriptwriters better have a good explanation!!!

----------

Glen1 (28-12-2014), lizann (28-12-2014), tammyy2j (29-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Maybe he did not die for real in 2002, like Nick, and only recently died for real  :Ponder:

----------

maidmarian (28-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> EastEnders' Kat Moon will soon discover that her Uncle Harry was a serial sex offender.
> 
> Kat will be drawn into the police investigation as Harry left her money in his will. He raped her at the age of 13, which resulted in the birth of her daughter Zoe.


Kat being drawn into the police investigation of Harry could be an interesting (and topical) storyline, but I'm not going to enjoy it if it's just an excuse for more irritating Kat/Alfie drama.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

lizann (28-12-2014), parkerman (28-12-2014), tammyy2j (29-12-2014)

----------


## lizann

zoe could have more brothers and sisters out there

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2014), parkerman (28-12-2014), tammyy2j (29-12-2014)

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

> How come Kat's only just found out she was left money in Harry's will? He died in 2002 and it was said at the time that he left Â£18,000 to Zoe. So how come his bequest to Kat comes to light 12 years later? The scriptwriters better have a good explanation!!!


People have a habit of dying several times in Deadenders so I suppose each time they "Die" then there is an excuse for a new will. Another funeral would give people who were not able to fly home for their father or mother's funeral another chance.

----------

maidmarian (29-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Kat money problems will be all over if she takes the money from the will

----------


## Kim

Harry didn't leave Â£18,000 to Zoe, it was a birthday present. He put a note in which said "one for every year of your life." Presumably as the cheque was never cashed, it remained part of Harry's estate which would have passed to Charlie when he died. (His sister, Stacey's nan is dead and we know he never had a decent relationship after what he did.)

It sounded like this was what happened as it seemed that Mo and Charlie had discussed giving Kat this money in Lanzarote over Christmas. Question then is, why didn't Charlie claim to win the lottery when the financial struggles started and give Kat the money that way, or at least explain about Harry at that point if he didn't want to deceive her? Oh yes, of course, because Alfie needed to burn the place down so that Nick Cotton, in hiding as Reg Cox, could die on the anniversary in the house that he murdered the real Reg Cox  :Wal2l: 

DTC started off well but the rot set in after a few months. This serial rapist revelation is bound to be sensationalised in some way (the fire would have been much better as a genuine accident, I think) and not get the screentime that it should. Being so image conscious, the disfigurement should have been a perfect storyline for Kat but instead her agoraphobia disappeared overnight and she clearly has no problem in the bedroom despite the scars, after the one night stand last week.

----------


## Dazzle

> DTC started off well but the rot set in after a few months. This serial rapist revelation is bound to be sensationalised in some way (the fire would have been much better as a genuine accident, I think) and not get the screentime that it should. Being so image conscious, the disfigurement should have been a perfect storyline for Kat but instead her agoraphobia disappeared overnight and she clearly has no problem in the bedroom despite the scars, after the one night stand last week.


I do agree with some the problems you've highlighted Kim.  It was a huge mistake to make Alfie an arsonist, and Kat's scars should have affected her much more deeply than they have. 

I think Harry being revealed as serial rapist is a great idea (and very topical) and could be compelling stuff if written well.  I guess we'll have to see how the storyline progresses but I'm hopeful it'll be sensitively done (as Linda's rape has mostly been).

DTC is certainly not perfect but I've been really enjoying EE again for the first time in years, so on the whole I'm delighted with him at the moment.

----------


## parkerman

> Harry didn't leave Â£18,000 to Zoe, it was a birthday present.


Are you sure about that? According to Eastenders Wiki, he left it to her in his will. Extract below:

"........Harry calls Kat a bitch and leaves in a taxi. Kat attempts suicide but is found in the park by Zoe and is rushed to hospital. The following year [2002], Charlie receives news that Harry has died from a heart attack. Harry leaves Zoe Â£18,000 in his will, but when Zoe sees how much the idea of taking anything from Harry is upsetting Kat, she burns the check saying she doesn't need his money."

----------

maidmarian (17-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

> Are you sure about that? According to Eastenders Wiki, he left it to her in his will. Extract below:
> 
> \\"........Harry calls Kat a bitch and leaves in a taxi. Kat attempts suicide but is found in the park by Zoe and is rushed to hospital. The following year [2002], Charlie receives news that Harry has died from a heart attack. Harry leaves Zoe Â£18,000 in his will, but when Zoe sees how much the idea of taking anything from Harry is upsetting Kat, she burns the check saying she doesn't need his money.\\"


Positive, I've just found the clip on DailyMotion:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video /xcqw6m_eastenders-harry-sends-zoe-a-cheque_shortfilms

I've put a space in the link as it wouldn't show up in the post otherwise.

----------

parkerman (19-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Thanks Kim. Yes, you're right.

However, if Zoe never cashed the cheque, it means it would still have been in his account when he died and he could still have left it to her in his will, which is how it comes to be hers now.

----------


## parkerman

...........

----------


## lizann

kat tries to kill herself

----------

maidmarian (22-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders will air a dark storyline for Kat Moon next month as she makes an attempt to take her own life.

The long-standing character, played by Jessie Wallace, reaches her lowest ebb as a devastating build-up of troubles finally take their toll on her mental wellbeing.

Kat has faced a number of personal setbacks over the past year or so, dating back to the moment that she and husband Alfie lost the Queen Vic at Christmas 2013.

Without the pub to rely on, things later became worse for the Moon family as their financial situation deteriorated further. This led to Alfie seeking a reckless solution by committing arson at home in an insurance scam and inadvertently leaving Kat badly burned.

Kat was left humiliated when she and Alfie were forced to squat in an empty flat in Walford as they had nowhere else to stay following the blaze, but the final straw for their relationship came when Alfie's involvement in the fire was finally revealed.

More recently, Kat has also struggled with the revelation that her daughter Zoe wants nothing to do with her, as well as the agonising dilemma of whether to accept money that her abusive uncle Harry Slater left for her in his will.

Kat decides to take Harry's money and starts to write a letter to her solicitor
Â© BBC
Kat in a recent EastEnders episode

Upcoming episodes will see Kat discover that her grandmother Mo Harris has accepted Harry's cash on her behalf, which sends her on another downward spiral and leads to her taking an overdose.

Alfie proves to be Kat's saviour as he realises what she has done and races to her rescue, calling an ambulance so that she can be rushed to hospital.

EastEnders bosses have carefully planned the Kat storyline for several months and it was always the case that her current troubles would lead to her terrible decision.

As a mum-of-four with strong family ties, Kat has so much left to live for and the story will see her start to slowly rebuild her life after she survives the suicide attempt.

Alfie hopes Kat wants him back
Â© BBC
Kat with estranged husband Alfie

Show chiefs have already announced that Kat's story is building up to a guest appearance from Absolutely Fabulous actress June Whitfield. Whitfield's scenes will air in May as Kat continues to explore her past.

----------

tammyy2j (23-03-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I don't think it's right to say I'm looking forward to this, but Jessie Wallace is going to be amazing, I'm sure. I haven't seen anywhere else mention this yet, but don't forget she did try and kill herself before, when she finally confessed to Zoe about being her mum.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

*Kat and Alfie to get their own show!*

EastEnders’ favourites, Kat and Alfie, will be taking a break from Walford later this year but even though they are leaving Albert Square they will not be leaving BBC One as they will star in their very own drama series.

Life has been a rollercoaster for the on/off lovers over the past few months but Kat and Alfie soon reunite and have the opportunity to put their past behind them. Only this time viewers can follow them as they head out of Walford to start a new life.

The six part drama series has been created by Dominic Treadwell-Collins, EastEnders Executive Producer and it will be written and produced by the EastEnders team.

Speaking about the new drama, Dominic said “In the next few weeks on EastEnders, viewers will witness several huge twists for Kat and Alfie Moon that will change their lives forever. Now is the perfect time to take two of EastEnders’ most beloved and enduring characters out of their comfort zone as they head to Ireland to search for answers to some very big questions… My team here are very excited about creating a whole new drama that stands apart from EastEnders while taking our style of storytelling to a place of stories, myth, secrets and immeasurable beauty.”

Charlotte Moore, Controller BBC One added “Life is anything but dull for favourite EastEnders couple Kat and Alfie as they embark on a new life in Ireland in this exciting drama series. Rest assured, their rollercoaster isn’t set to end any time soon.”

Speaking of their new drama Shane said “Both Jessie and I are absolutely thrilled to be given this amazing opportunity. To have a whole drama focussed around Kat and Alfie is a huge honour for us both and we just can’t wait to start filming.”

Jessie Wallace added “I have always loved working on EastEnders so when I heard of this new drama to take Kat and Alfie outside of Walford, I couldn’t believe our luck. To be exploring the next chapter for Kat as well as working alongside my best mate, Shane, is a dream come true and a huge compliment.”

Kat and Alfie’s new drama series will consist of six hour long episodes for BBC One and will start filming this autumn. it's due to transmit in 2016

----------


## Jessie Wallace

..

----------


## Kissinger

I don't get it, so does this mean they are going to be out of EE most of this year, and some of next, as they abscond to Ireland?

----------


## Perdita

I can't help feeling this is an attempt to bring back their popularity as I think viewers interest in them has gone down from when they first became a couple .... not sure it will work but good luck !

----------

lizann (05-04-2015), tammyy2j (07-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

i don't remember them having any irish connections or relatives

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has received a warning from an Irish politician over its upcoming spinoff.

It was announced last week that Kat (Jessie Wallace) and Alfie (Shane Richie) will take a break from Albert Square later this year, and will star in their very own drama series in 2016.

Kat, Alfie and the twins
Â© BBC

The series will see the reunited couple try to start a new life in Ireland following a tumultuous couple of years.

However, Ireland's Junior Tourism Minister, Michael Ring, has urged producers to learn from previous mistakes and portray the country in a more positive light.

Three episodes of the BBC soap were set in Ireland back in 1997, as Pauline Fowler went in search of her long-lost sister.

The episodes caused controversy over their portrayal of Irish life, which included wild animals on the streets and drunk and disorderly behaviour. The BBC issued an apology to the country following the broadcast of the episodes.

Alfie hopes Kat wants him back
Â© BBC
Viewers will soon see Kat and Alfie reunite after months of turmoil

Speaking about the show's return, Ring told the Irish Independent: "The British market is still our number one market for tourism. And, once it is selling Ireland in a positive manner, I would welcome it.

"I hope they have learned from their mistakes and I hope they will be showing Ireland in a positive light this time."

Dominic Treadwell-Collins said of the spinoff: "My team here are very excited about creating a whole new drama that stands apart from EastEnders, while taking our style of storytelling to a place of stories, myth, secrets and immeasurable beauty."

Kat and Alfie's new series will begin filming this autumn and is due to transmit as six hour-long episodes next year.

EastEnders airs on RTE One in Ireland.

----------


## alan45

> Dominic Treadwell-Collins said of the spinoff: "My team here are very excited about creating a whole new drama that stands apart from EastEnders, while taking our style of storytelling to a place of stories, myth, secrets and immeasurable beauty."


What a patronising git :Sick:

----------

parkerman (07-04-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> What a patronising git


Exactly what I thought when I read it.

----------

alan45 (07-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> What a patronising git


Myths secrets!! That will be more retcons
character re-writes and personality transplants
then.Wonder if Emerald Isle will be shaken
to its foumdations(probably have more sense)

The story could be ok -if only it didnt have
Alfie in it!!!.my opinion!!
I think.Perdita is correct when she says an
attempt to relaunch Alfie & Kat as a popular
couple but  has doubts it will work.

They are at last  dealing with Kats childhood
abuse storyline - which will take time but
should give the character some closure and
a new start(hopeully) This would be one step
forward but to then put her back with.Alfie
 would be three steps back( again my opinion)
And Jessie Wallace can give a very convincing
performance unlike .....!

----------

Perdita (07-04-2015), tammyy2j (07-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> What a patronising git


Myths secrets!! That will be more retcons
character re-writes and personality transplants
then.Wonder if Emerald Isle will be shaken
to its foumdations(probably have more sense)

The story could be ok -if only it didnt have
Alfie in it!!!.my opinion!!
I think.Perdita is correct when she says an
attempt to relaunch Alfie & Kat as a popular
couple but  has doubts it will work.

They are at last  dealing with Kats childhood
abuse storyline - which will take time but
should give the character some closure and
a new start(hopeully) This would be one step
forward but to then put her back with.Alfie
 would be three steps back( again my opinion)
And Jessie Wallace can give a very convincing
performance unlike .....!

----------

alan45 (07-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders boss Dominic Treadwell-Collins has teased Kat and Alfie Moon's upcoming spin-off series, revealing that there will be two big twists for the characters before they head out of Walford.

It was revealed earlier this month that the on-off couple would be taking a break from the main show in order to star in a six-part spin-off series.

Treadwell-Collins has now revealed that viewers will be given a hint as to what the spin-off show will be about before Kat and Alfie depart.

Speaking about the new project, he told Radio Times: "There are two massive twists coming up for Kat and Alfie in the next couple of weeks in the main show that will give you clues as to what the spin-off show is about.

"We want to create something big around them. EastEnders as a brand can afford to do it and I've always wanted to do something like that."

Treadwell-Collins also revealed that the show will not solely be about Kat and Alfie, as it will incorporate other characters as well.

He said: "The other important thing about the spin-off show is it's not just about Kat and Alfie - we've created a whole new world and a new lot of characters. 

"The writers have created a really lovely, interesting world, but also with our style of storytelling."

Confirming that the pair would be "gone for a while" but it would be "worth the wait", Treadwell-Collins added that he is confident EastEnders will keep moving without them.

He said: "I'm not at all [worried] because we've got the strongest cast we've ever had. And the show can keep moving without Shane and Jessie."

----------


## parkerman

> Treadwell-Collins added that he is confident EastEnders will keep moving without them.
> 
> He said: "I'm not at all [worried] because we've got the strongest cast we've ever had. And the show can keep moving without Shane and Jessie."


Really? Surely not. Everyone knows that we only tune in to watch Shane and Jessie. No-one is interested in the rest of the cast and characters. FFS!!! :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2015), Glen1 (23-04-2015), maidmarian (23-04-2015)

----------


## Glen1

:Lol: .. :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2015), maidmarian (23-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders has delivered another bombshell storyline twist, revealing that Kat Moon has a secret son she knows nothing about.

Kat gave birth to twins in 1984 when she was only 14 years old, but she only remembers the arrival of one of the children - her daughter Zoe Slater.

The truth was revealed to viewers in Friday evening's emotional episode (May 1), which saw Kat pay a visit to the convent where she remembered giving birth to Zoe.

Kat confided in a nun called Sister Ruth (June Whitfield) who had been at her side at the time, but once Kat left it became apparent that Sister Ruth knew one vital detail that she didn't.

Checking the 1984 birth records to verify her suspicions, Sister Ruth found an official note from Kat's previous visit which read: "February 1, 1984. Kathleen Slater, 14. Live births - 2. One girl and one boy."

Sister Ruth makes a discovery
Â© BBC
Sister Ruth makes a discovery

As Sister Ruth only did her digging once the visit was over, Kat remains completely unaware of the life-changing revelation.

Show bosses are keeping tight-lipped about all further details, leaving fans to wonder whether the secret of Kat's son could take centre stage in EastEnders' upcoming Ireland-based spinoff featuring her and husband Alfie.

Some fans are also speculating that Stacey Slater's brother Sean is the mystery man in question - could it be that Jean isn't his biological mother after all?

----------

lizann (01-05-2015), maidmarian (01-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

i welcome a sean return but could he and zoe past as the same age 

 i think ryan or a newbie would be better

----------


## lizann

i welcome a sean return but could he and zoe past as the same age 

 i think ryan or a newbie would be better

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has assured fans that he won't be leaving the show for good.

The actor's character Alfie Moon will soon be taking a break from Walford alongside his wife Kat (Jessie Wallace), but this paves the way for a new BBC One spinoff show featuring the popular couple.

Tabloid reports yesterday (May 4) suggested that Richie had ruled out a return to EastEnders after the new project, but he has now rubbished the rumours on Twitter.

Lovely people, seems I've been mis-quoted, I'm  NOT leaving @bbceastenders #walfordforever

Kat and Alfie's spinoff will be a six-part drama series which sees them embark on a new life together in Ireland after mending their troubled marriage. Production on the programme will begin this autumn ahead of transmission in 2016.

Alfie comforts Kat 
Â© BBC
Kat (Jessie Wallace) and Alfie (Shane Richie)

Viewers recently discovered that Kat has a secret son, which has left fans wondering about whether this story will be explored further in the new show. At least one other twist for Kat and Alfie is expected to air before they go to Ireland.

Away from the soap world, Richie has secured another role, as he was recently filming for BBC One daytime series Moving On alongside former Coronation Street actress Julie Hesmondhalgh and comedian John Thomson.

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...pc4H33wFiY2kR0

The National Lottery has toasted EastEnders' Kat and Alfie Moon on winning Â£1 million on a scratch card.

The pair found out they had won after spending a day together in London rekindling their marriage, in tonight's episode of the Albert Square serial. Now, the National Lottery has posted a congratulatory video to the couple starring Barry Evans (Shaun Williamson).

Car salesman Barry, presumed dead after Janine Butcher pushed him off a cliff in 2004, taps Alfie (Shane Richie) up with a project he's looking for investment on... wind-powered cars.

Let's face it - it's not the worst idea Barry has ever come up with.

Alfie wisely turns Barry down and presumably returns to celebrating with Kat (Jessie Wallace) and Stacey (Lacey Turner).

Kat and Alfie were stunned by their win
Â© BBC
Kat and Alfie were stunned by their win

The win sets up Kat and Alfie's exit from the soap - as they star in a six-part drama series spin-off set in Ireland which will air in 2016 on BBC One.

Viewers have also recently discovered that Kat has a secret son she knows nothing about, leaving fans to wonder whether this story could take centre stage in the upcoming spinoff.

----------


## tammyy2j

The sensible thing for them to do with the money is buy a house and business and put some away for the kids but no off on holidays probably

----------


## Perdita

Kat Moon will be furious on EastEnders next week when she learns of her husband Alfie's plans to reclaim the Queen Vic.

Friday's episode of the soap saw Alfie (Shane Richie) approach the pub's current landlord Mick Carter with an offer to buy him out.

The surprise development came after Alfie and Kat (Jessie Wallace) won Â£1 million on a scratch card, leaving them with some big decisions to make over their future.

Mick and Linda consider the proposal, but when Kat finds out what Alfie has planned, she is completely unimpressed and insists that they should be starting a new life rather than returning to their old one at The Vic.

Kat is unimpressed when Alfie tells her he has made an offer for the Vic
Â© BBC
Kat and Alfie have a heart to heart

When Kat explains that she just wants to concentrate on being a good mum, Alfie suggests that they should move away from Walford - and he already has a location in mind. 

With Kat still unhappy over Alfie's ideas, she soon offers forward a surprising suggestion of her own. 

The Moons' current storyline is building up to a temporary exit for the couple, as they will soon be taking a break from the soap.

Kat and Alfie will be starring in a six-part BBC drama series set in Ireland next year, but producers have confirmed that they will be back in Walford afterwards.

----------


## parkerman

> The sensible thing for them to do with the money is buy a house and business and put some away for the kids but no off on holidays probably


I think with a million pounds they could afford a holiday as well!

----------


## Perdita

Reunited EastEnders couple Kat and Alfie Moon say their goodbyes to Walford next week as the BBC soap airs a temporary exit storyline for the popular characters.

Kat and Alfie are bidding farewell ahead of their upcoming BBC spinoff drama, but don't expect them to leave quietly as Alfie will be hiding a huge secret when he goes.

Here, Shane Richie - who plays Alfie - chats about the Moons' farewell scenes and the surprises to come.

How is Alfie feeling in the wake of his big scratchcard win?
"Oh, he is ecstatic! It's strange. He believes they should have a bit of luck after everything they've been through, so he is kind of taking everything in his stride - whereas Kat is panicking, thinking this is all too good to be true."

Why did Alfie put the offer in for The Vic?
"He thinks that's where they belong. He thought Kat wanted to set up and get back to where they first met 13 years ago, but once again he got it so wrong! There are so many demons there, ghosts from the past, so Kat told him that she wants a fresh start away from Walford. 

"That kind of throws a bit of a curveball to Alfie and he doesn't know how to react. It's all these juggling balls - winning a million pounds and not quite knowing what to do with it, other than his first reaction of 'Right, let's buy The Vic!'"

Can you tell us anything about their plans for a new life?
"At first they start talking about Spencer, Alfie's brother, because he lives in Australia. They start making plans saying 'Yeah, we can go to Australia, start a new life, maybe open a bar, get some money to spend, bring all the kids'. 

"But then they realise that it's a little bit too far. As Kat wants to get a reconciliation with Zoe, she suggests a move to Spain, where Kat and Alfie have already spent a lot of time running a bar six years ago. It doesn't take much persuasion, but she talks Alfie into it and they forget Australia. Alfie says okay and gets the wheels in motion about going to Spain!"

How do they feel about leaving Walford?
"They're alright about it - there's not much snot and tears! I've sat on the M25 in traffic for three hours knowing I could've gone to Spain and back, so they know they won't be too far away from Mo and family and Stacey. 

"But by going to Spain, in the sunshine, they're looking forward to it and starting their life again. They're really excited about it and start looking at places to buy in Spain and planning their lives together out there and what they're going to do."

How do their loved ones react to the announcement?
"They're alright! They tell very few people and it's all very last minute - it really is on a whim! Alfie looks after Stacey and helps her out, as does Kat, and Mo's off doing her thing anyway. They have a little leaving party in The Queen Vic which doesn't quite go according to plan. Obviously I can't give too much away, but it is all very last minute! Within 48 hours they're packed and ready to go. Beautiful!"

What can you tell us about Kat's fears?
"Kat's worried that they're gonna get there and it's all too good to be true. What if the dream doesn't live up to its expectation? That's what she's worried about! She really does want a clean start, forgetting everything that's happened in the past, and to leave the whole Harry thing behind. 

"By leaving Walford we leave the fire behind, we leave Alfie and Roxy's relationship, everything that's happened, everything is just left behind in Walford. I think that's really what they want to do, but little do they know the baggage they're actually taking with them!"

How does it feel for Kat and Alfie to be reunited again?
"Oh, it's brilliant! It was almost inevitable. I think that they say money doesn't bring you happiness, but in this case they felt like they deserved it, just a little bit of good luck. It really was a series of errors that brought them to the mini-mart to get the scratchcard - it really was down to their last couple of quid in their pocket."

How did you react when you heard they were going to win the lottery?
"When we were told we were going to win the lottery, my first reaction was, 'Are Kat and Alfie going to buy The Vic?' Dom was playing around with all the possibilities and then we got thrown the curveball. We got a call from Dominic saying, 'No, we're taking you out the Square'. My first reaction was 'Why?!' 

"Then he said, 'We're going to do a spinoff drama'. Me and Jessie were just... we didn't see it coming. We were like 'Wow, what's this got to do with the lottery?' He said 'nothing', it just sets them on a journey which takes them to Spain, and then how we end up in Ireland is going to be fantastic!"

How do you feel about it all and having your own show?
"Really excited! It's a complete honour! Me and Jessie still giggle over the phone and I pinch myself. It's interesting because there's no blueprint, there's no-one I can speak to, and it's the same with Jessie. It's not as if we can speak to other actors that have done something like that. There's been bubbles but it's always been tied in with the show. With us, the only link with Walford is that we're Kat and Alfie. 

"There's going to be new storylines and new characters. Jessie and I are looking forward to reading the scripts. We are still in the dark about what happens - we've got an idea because it's going to be tied in with the storyline when we leave Walford. You'll see how the storylines that come on the screen in May come to fruition in Ireland. It's brilliant and once again it's Dom thinking outside the box, which he does so well."

How do you feel about filming in Ireland?
"Oh, I can't wait! I'll be going home because I come from a big Irish family anyway. You know Jessie and I love a pint of Guinness and just getting our teeth into it, and doing single camera - it's completely different. With something like EastEnders when you're doing multi-camera, you're doing sometimes 20 scenes a day. 

"With single camera you end up doing maybe two, three, a maximum of four scenes a day, so it gives you a chance to sit down and rehearse. As lovely as that is, it really is all about the script, so we're really excited. At EastEnders we have some of the best writers on board, so we're just excited, but it still feels like early days yet."

Can you give us a little bit of a teaser about the big news that Alfie receives before he goes?
"It's just the biggest curveball I think Alfie has ever been thrown in his 13 years that I've been there. I've told very few people about it at the moment, but it is a major, major, curveball. It will be interesting to see the reaction. Just when you think they're finding happiness, something like this happens. It's a dark secret which Alfie takes to Ireland with him. The audience will know, but no-one else will."

How does it impact on Alfie leaving Walford?
"He just wants to go. It's typical Alfie putting his head in the sand and not acknowledging what's just happened. That really is evident on the very last scene and you just kind of think 'Oh Alfie'."

How do you think it would impact Kat and Alfie if Kat found out she's got a son out there that she doesn't know about?
"Wow, it just starts another whole big story doesn't it? Just another whole big chapter in the Kat and Alfie saga! Just when you think, 'Oh they're going to live happily ever after!' No, not a hope in hell. I think they're together forever now, they've split up and got back together - that's done. But it's about life's adversities and facing them together, with what the audience know about Kat and also Alfie's secret. 

"Once those two stories come together, it will implode, and it will be interesting to see the reaction. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to do anything with June Whitfield, which was a shame but I've known her a long time. I know Jessie was so happy, she just felt like she was working with a legend. 

"Once again this is down to Dom - Dom just bringing in wonderful actors and it raises all our games. I would like to think in the future there might be something in Ireland where June comes to Ireland and we can see what happens there."

What was it like filming the final scene?
"It was great! It felt really strange actually because at that time we knew we were going to be doing another show but only a few people knew. We weren't saying goodbye to our characters like you normally would when you leave the show - we're still going to be Kat and Alfie. It's very strange. The other actors were going 'What do you mean you're leaving?' and they didn't know. I was out of the country the day they announced it. It was very odd." 

How did everyone react?
"I've not seen anyone yet but it's been great. I've spoken to a few of the cast, though, and they think it's brilliant."

Are you glad Kat and Alfie are getting a happy ending for now?
"For Kat and Alfie as a couple it's a happy ending, we're closing the door on that particular chapter, but a whole new story is starting to open up with both secrets. What's interesting though is that Kat doesn't know what the audience know and Alfie is harbouring his own secret - it's very clever the way it's played."

What will you miss the most about Albert Square?
"It's a home from home! I've been there with my dressing room for so many years. I know everybody - it's like being at school but a really fun school where you know everyone and you have your little habits. It's like I'm going on to a new school, but it's strange because we're still playing the same characters and a lot of the crew will be the same. We're just shooting in a different environment and shooting six one-hour episodes as opposed to the time scale at EastEnders where you shoot four episodes in ten days."

Can you give fans a teaser for the Kat and Alfie drama?
"They can expect nothing like they've seen before! This is Kat and Alfie on a grand scale. This is almost like Kat and Alfie the movie! That's what we're hoping for and it will be massive with big stories. It's about faith, it's about two people's journeys that are finally coming to a head. 

"We'll find out who Kat and Alfie really are and the dark secrets they've kept for years and where they're going. It's going to be mystical, dark, explosive, and it's also going to be beautiful."

----------

tammyy2j (12-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> " It's going to be mystical, dark, *explosive*, and it's also going to be beautiful."


Ah, but will it rock the Emerald Isle and mean that the lives of the inhabitants will never be the same again?

----------

maidmarian (12-05-2015), tammyy2j (12-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

cancer for alfie, what else could it because

----------


## Perdita

Dang, missed most of the episode .. how did Alfie find out he is poorly??

----------


## lizann

> Dang, missed most of the episode .. how did Alfie find out he is poorly??


 him and kat doing medical tests to go spain to new pub and dr rang alfie back with bad news

----------


## lizann

> Dang, missed most of the episode .. how did Alfie find out he is poorly??


 him and kat doing medical tests to go spain to new pub and dr rang alfie back with bad news

----------

Perdita (19-05-2015)

----------


## owenlee4me

*An STD maybe it came from Kat!!!!*

----------


## Perdita

Alfie Moon will be hiding the news that he has a brain tumour as he exits EastEnders.

The popular character received the worrying diagnosis in Thursday's episode (May 21), but immediately went into denial over the situation.

Alfie and his wife Kat (Jessie Wallace) had both been for medical check-ups ahead of their planned move to Spain, which led to Alfie being called back for a follow-up appointment.

Thursday's episode saw Alfie learn that a problem had been noticed on his brain, which could be anything from inflammation to a tumour.

A subsequent MRI scan soon revealed that there was a suspicious mass on Alfie's brain, but further tests would be required to determine whether the tumour is benign or malignant.

Despite Alfie being warned that any delay could cause the tumour to grow, he ultimately decided to ignore the situation as he didn't want to spoil his happy ending with Kat.

Alfie gets a shock diagnosis in EastEnders
Â© BBC
Alfie gets a shock diagnosis

Shane Richie, who plays Alfie, had first teased the storyline last week - warning that his character would leave Albert Square with a dark secret.

Speaking at the time, he explained: "It's just the biggest curveball I think Alfie has ever been thrown in his 13 years that I've been there. I've told very few people about it at the moment, but it is a major, major, curveball. It will be interesting to see the reaction. 

"Just when you think they're finding happiness, something like this happens. The audience will know, but no-one else will."

Kat and Alfie are taking a break from EastEnders as they will be starring in their own six-part spinoff series for BBC One, which will be set in Ireland.

EastEnders airs the couple's temporary departure tomorrow (May 22) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (22-05-2015), tammyy2j (22-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

As the Moons prepare to leave Albert Square, Kat's convinced that something will happen to scupper their plans, and when Sister Judith turns up on her doorstep, it seems her worst fears are about to be realised.

----------

Dazzle (22-05-2015), lizann (22-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> As the Moons prepare to leave Albert Square, Kat's convinced that something will happen to scupper their plans, and when Sister Judith turns up on her doorstep, it seems her worst fears are about to be realised.


 kat twin son must be ireland as they change moving locations

----------


## lizann

> As the Moons prepare to leave Albert Square, Kat's convinced that something will happen to scupper their plans, and when Sister Judith turns up on her doorstep, it seems her worst fears are about to be realised.


 kat twin son must be ireland as they change moving locations

----------


## Kim

I'm starting to think that Mo is in on this after watching the preview clip. I heard something earlier in the week that there's a Mo twist coming soon.

I think the Ruth thought that he was kept by Kat, so I doubt they know where he is.

----------

Dazzle (22-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm starting to think that Mo is in on this after watching the preview clip. I heard something earlier in the week that there's a Mo twist coming soon.
> 
> I think the Ruth thought that he was kept by Kat, so I doubt they know where he is.


the twist for mo was she married fat elvis, the nun visit was a waste

----------

parkerman (22-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I'm starting to think that Mo is in on this after watching the preview clip. I heard something earlier in the week that there's a Mo twist coming soon.
> 
> I think the Ruth thought that he was kept by Kat, so I doubt they know where he is.


the twist for mo was she married fat elvis, the nun visit was a waste

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie has denied rumours that he is quitting the BBC soap.

Tabloid reports had suggested that Richie was questioning his future as Alfie Moon, but both an EastEnders spokesperson and Richie himself rubbished the claims.

"Shane will be returning to EastEnders," said the spokesperson. "In fact, we already have some dates lined up."

Richie is currently on a break from the soap alongside his on-screen wife Jessie Wallace (Kat). The pair left the Square after they won the lottery and planned to move to Spain, but they will soon star in their own six-part spinoff set in Ireland.

What Kat doesn't know is that Alfie was diagnosed with a brain tumour shortly before the pair left.

Richie said: "I can't wait to start filming our new Kat and Alfie drama. But as I've always said, I will be returning to EastEnders."

Richie's agent Phil Dale added: "My client Shane Richie has always said that he would return to EastEnders. Why wouldn't he? It's his second home, and he loves it!"

Richie first joined the show as Alfie in 2002 and stayed on the Square for three years, before returning in 2010.

----------

Dazzle (12-07-2015), lyndapym (13-07-2015), parkerman (13-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> ...the nun visit was a waste


I'm a bit late commenting on this but I don't think the nun's visit to Kat was a waste, even though she didn't tell her about her secret son in the end.  It showed us that she wanted Kat to know about the child even though she felt  that wasn't the right time to tell her.

----------


## lizann

> I'm a bit late commenting on this but I don't think the nun's visit to Kat was a waste, even though she didn't tell her about her secret son in the end.  It showed us that she wanted Kat to know about the child even though she felt  that wasn't the right time to tell her.


 how can she tell kat now unless she follows her to spain and ireland

----------


## lizann

> I'm a bit late commenting on this but I don't think the nun's visit to Kat was a waste, even though she didn't tell her about her secret son in the end.  It showed us that she wanted Kat to know about the child even though she felt  that wasn't the right time to tell her.


 how can she tell kat now unless she follows her to spain and ireland

----------


## Dazzle

> how can she tell kat now unless she follows her to spain and ireland


She knew Kat's address so she could write to her care of Stacey.

----------


## tammyy2j

> She knew Kat's address so she could write to her care of Stacey.


Did she know Kat's exact address or just general area of Walford?

I did like both the nun characters so hope we see them again

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Did she know Kat's exact address or just general area of Walford?


Kat probably gave them her address when she was at the convent.  If not, it'll be easy enough to find out by enquiring about Kat in the Vic.

----------


## Rear window

I've been thinking about this. I did wonder if I had missed some episodes as Kat and Alfie had just disappeared. But no, they have gone away and not really been heard of since.

Perhaps the nun will track the child down and tell them who their real mum is?

The whole nun thing was a bit of a washout, unless on Alfie's death, kat is consoled by the nun who spills the beans then.

----------


## Rear window

I've been thinking about this. I did wonder if I had missed some episodes as Kat and Alfie had just disappeared. But no, they have gone away and not really been heard of since.

Perhaps the nun will track the child down and tell them who their real mum is?

The whole nun thing was a bit of a washout, unless on Alfie's death, kat is consoled by the nun who spills the beans then.

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey has not mentioned them at all and Mo is away living with Elvis

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders will deliver a Christmas treat for fans of Kat and Alfie Moon this December as the popular couple return to Walford.

Kat and Alfie, played by Jessie Wallace and Shane Richie, will head back to Albert Square to visit Stacey Branning over the festive period.

The pair were last seen on screen in May, when they jetted off for a new life in Spain after winning Â£1 million on a scratch card.

As always, drama will follow the Moons back to Walford and viewers can expect EastEnders to delve back into the two big secrets which hung over Kat and Alfie when they left.

Has Alfie been brave enough to tell Kat that he is suffering from a brain tumour? And how will Kat react when she discovers that she has a secret son she knew nothing about? 

With major questions to be answered and on-screen fireworks to come, Kat and Alfie's brief return will pave the way for their upcoming six-part spinoff series on BBC One. The new drama will see the Moons head off to Ireland.

EastEnders' executive producer Dominic Treadwell-Collins teased: "Christmas in Walford is always the perfect time for uncomfortable family reunions - and Kat and Alfie's brief return will lead to tears, laughter and a mountain of secrets being unearthed for the Slater family. 

"As Kat and Alfie hold on to each other and their marriage, the discovery that Kat has a secret son will lead to seismic waves through the Slaters - and ultimately lead to the Moons realising that the answers to so many questions lie across the sea in Ireland."

Shane Richie commented: "I'm really excited to be heading back to EastEnders with Jessie this Christmas. It's wonderful to be back in Walford and to be playing out several big twists to Kat and Alfie's story that will set the scene for their new life in Ireland."

Jessie Wallace added: "I can't wait to start filming these episodes. The drama that Kat and Alfie have in store when they return to Walford is huge and although secrets will be revealed, more questions will be raised - leading them to head off to Ireland in search of answers."

----------

tammyy2j (18-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Jessie Wallace has suffered a broken leg, apparently forcing EastEnders producers to be a bit creative to ensure Kat and Alfie Moon can return to screens as a duo next month.

According to The Mirror, Wallace fell and injured herself while taking her dog Woody out for a stroll.

It was initially feared the break, which reportedly required surgery, would see Wallace miss key scenes as she and on-screen husband Shane Richie prepare to make their comeback.

But it seems the actress has kept up her busy work schedule, with bosses reworking scenes to feature Kat from the waist up.

And just in case they do need a full-length shot, a body double is waiting in the wings.

The news comes days after it was revealed Kat would be at the centre of a tear-jerking storyline on the BBC One soap this Christmas, as a major character leaves the Square for good (click here if you want to know who it is).

----------


## Perdita

Kat Moon will fly into a huge rage on EastEnders in the New Year when she finally discovers the shocking truth about her long-lost son.

The popular character's return storyline will see her life change forever, as she learns that she has a grown-up child she knew nothing about.

June Whitfield's character Sister Ruth will reveal the shocking truth to Kat in early January, gently explaining that her daughter Zoe was actually a twin.

Kat had a difficult labour in a convent in 1984 and only remembers the arrival of Zoe, as viewers found out when Sister Ruth was first introduced in May.

Although shocked and curious by the bombshell revelation, Kat's mood later turns to fury when she begins to suspect that her grandmother Mo Harris (Laila Morse) played a significant role in the cover-up.

Whether Kat's theory is right or wrong remains to be seen, but she'll be back to her classic Slater best as she unleashes her wrath on Mo in scenes which kick off 2016 with a bang.

Amid the ferocious rows and recriminations, the Slaters are also soon hit by fresh tragedy when Kat's father Charlie dies of a sudden heart attack shortly after returning to the Square. 

It's clear that the pressures of the family drama have taken their toll, but could Charlie have known something about Kat's secret child too?

EastEnders airs these scenes in early January on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2015), lizann (18-12-2015), Rear window (18-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Kat and Alfie are back in Albert Square (albeit briefly) in an extended teaser for the EastEnders Christmas special.

There's a host of familiar faces in the clip above, which sends up the soap's tradition for gloomy Christmas specials with a twist midway through.

At the forefront of the darker half of the clip are the continued unravelling of young Bobby Beale, fallout for the Carters and the feud between the Hubbard and Mitchell families.

Jessie Wallace and Shane Richie are briefly back in Walford for the holidays, before they launch their own BBC One spinoff drama in the new year.

EastEnders airs its Christmas special at 8.45pm on BBC One on Christmas Day.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...stmas-special/

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015), Glen1 (19-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

Looks like some good viewing coming up if the trailer is anything to go by , Bobby Beale particularly. Alfies' reappearance could be edited out as far as I'm concerned. Just hope the episode doesn't keep darting backwards and forwards between the storylines. Otherwise one happy tiger  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015), maidmarian (19-12-2015), Rear window (20-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Looks like some good viewing coming up if the trailer is anything to go by , Bobby Beale particularly. Alfies' reappearance could be edited out as far as I'm concerned. Just hope the episode doesn't keep darting backwards and forwards between the storylines. Otherwise one happy tiger


I agree, I'm looking forward to EE this Christmas. DTC's special episodes are usually hugely entertaining.

----------

Glen1 (19-12-2015), maidmarian (19-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Good to have Kat back and loved her calling Stacey a slapper  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (26-12-2015), Rear window (26-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

Bit of pot calling the kettle, but then again Kat never allowed a man to think they were the father when they weren't.

----------

lizann (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Good to have Kat back and loved her calling Stacey a slapper


 fitting name for both

----------


## lizann

> Good to have Kat back and loved her calling Stacey a slapper


 fitting name for both

----------


## Perdita

> Good to have Kat back and loved her calling Stacey a slapper


Pot calling kettle springs to mind   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

i think ryan is kat's son and he is on the run in ireland and kat takes whitney with her and alfie to find him, whitney is lost on the show

----------


## Perdita

Kat Moon's life was changed forever on EastEnders this week when she discovered that she had a long-lost son she knew nothing about.

Viewers became aware of the huge twist back in May when Kat visited the convent that she had given birth in as a teenager, and speculation has since been rife over who the man - who would now be in his 30s - could be.

Sean Slater was initially at the top of suspect list, with many viewers wondering if it could be related to that mysterious key that his sister Stacey wore around her neck. 

Although the story behind the key has now been explained, many fans are still adamant that Sean will be unveiled as Kat's estranged child, in a twist that would be almost as huge as her being revealed as Zoe's mother back in 2001.

However, ever since Sister Ruth (June Whitfield) revealed that Kat's baby son was named Luke by the convent, another theory has started floating around.

Casting our minds back to when Stacey returned in February 2014, Matt Willis was cast as her then-boyfriend - also called Luke.

Although a return for Willis seems unlikely due to his Busted commitments later this year, the rumour mill has already gone into overdrive, with many believing he could fit the description of Kat's grown-up son.

​While some are excited about this possibility, others are wondering whether EastEnders bosses have ​been inspired by Star Wars character Luke Skywalker!

The other theory, of course, is that an unknown actor will be cast as the estranged Slater member, and therefore be a character we have yet to be introduced to.

It has already been mentioned that the newborn was taken in by an Irish family, paving the way for Kat and Alfie's six part spin-off show in Ireland later this year.

Kat's turmoil will continue in tonight's episodes (January 7) airing at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (07-01-2016), Rear window (07-01-2016), sarah c (07-01-2016)

----------


## inkyskin

I'm sure i read somewhere that Luke was the name of the guy stacey was living with when she returned back on the screen....could this be THE Luke???

----------


## Perdita

> I'm sure i read somewhere that Luke was the name of the guy stacey was living with when she returned back on the screen....could this be THE Luke???


Yes, she lived with Luke Riley. Speculation has hit a high on social media. One viewer posted: "Sean Slater is definitely KatÂ´s son,  it is so obvious because Sean and Zoe are the same age! #EastEnders"  .. Will be interesting to see how this pans out  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

if it were sean, brian and charlie would know so don't think him

 maybe a newbie with a big fake oirish accent playing luke slater

----------


## lizann

if it were sean, brian and charlie would know so don't think him

 maybe a newbie with a big fake oirish accent playing luke slater

----------


## Dazzle

*Shane Richie confirms Kat and Alfieâs EastEnders spin-off will begin filming in April*



Shane Richie has confirmed when filming will begin on Kat and Alfieâs EastEnders spin-off.

The soapstar was appearing on The One Show when he said production would embark this April.

âWe start filming in Ireland literally straight after the play. Weâre out there for three and a half, four months,â Shane said.

âWeâre so excited. We know the story â we know Alfieâs got a brain tumour and Kat has a son. We donât know where itâs being filmed.â

He added: âTomorrow weâve got a big meeting where weâll be looking at scripts. We havenât got a title for it at the moment, but all we know is that itâs gonna be massive.â

Kat and Alfie will travel to Ireland in search of her son after she learned that she didnât just give birth to Zoe Slater when she was 13, but twins.

First the onscreen couple will appear on stage together for the first time in Peter Jamesâ No.1 best-selling thriller The Perfect Murder.

Jessie and Shane do love a bit of drama!

http://metro.co.uk/2016/01/13/shane-...april-5619368/

----------

Perdita (15-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Kat and Alfie spinoff is coming together and it's now been revealed there's a "dark secret" at the centre of the storyline.   :EEK!:    Really?  Who would have thought!!  :Big Grin: 

Shane Richie and Jessie Wallace appeared on Irish chatshow The Late Late Show on Friday night (January 16), with Richie confirming he's read the first script for the series - which is set in Ireland.

"There's a whole new universe for Kat and Alfie," the actor explained. "I've managed to read the first script. I can't tell you where it's set, but it's all Irish cast and crew. 

"But where we're going is absolutely beautiful. And it's a whole world where Kat and Alfie come into the first episode, we turn up in this village where there's a real dark secret. 

"You want the audience to go: 'No Kat and Alfie, you shouldn't be there. You shouldn't be there...'"

Interesting. Speaking about EastEnders, Wallace said that she likes Kat and Alfie's offbeat storylines, and admitted that Kat having a long-lost son without knowing anything about it was a bit silly.

"[The stories are] completely bonkers!" she enthused. "That's what makes Kat and Alfie so interesting. They'd be boring, they wouldn't be interesting if they sat in front of a telly all day, reading the paper do you know what I mean?"

Laughing about Kat also having a son when she gave birth to Zoe, the actress continued: "I don't know what to say! Well, she was so out of it and obviously it was before she had a scan. And she didn't know she had twins. She just didn't know. 

"Even though it seems a little bit ridiculous that she didn't know she had a son, but she was â I'm trying to justify it â she was completely out of it and didn't know she had another child."

On the infamous baby swap storyline from 2011, Richie added: "There was one storyline we played that at times, it felt like it split the audience and that was when we played the cot death. 

"We did a lot of research about that and ultimately that turned into a bit of a farce, I suppose, for want of a better word. It became a baby swap story. But to play the whole cot death, we spent time with, sadly, couples who had lost children. 

"And so we did our research and playing that was tough because we've both got children and we put our heart and soul into it."

Kat and Alfie's EastEnders spinoff will kick off filming in April, before airing in the autumn.

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

From what my mum says about the pethidine they gave her when she was having us she could have had twins and not know a thing.

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

_EastEnders spoilers: Alfie and Kat Moon will NOT be returning after their spin-off_





EastEnders actor Shane Richie has revealed that his alter ego Alfie Moon and his wife Kat will not be returning to the main show in the near future following their spin-off series that will be set in Ireland.

The characters are about to depart Walford again to go in search of Katâs long-lost son, a journey that will be documented in a six episode special to be broadcast this autumn.

But fans of the couple who were hoping that they would then come back to Albert Square are in for a disappointment.

The actor told This Morning: âWe leave on screen and weâre not coming back as far as we know. Thatâs Kat and Alfie gone. We could come back but it all depends what happens in Ireland.â

Any minute now @itvthismorning 
pic.twitter.com/ym9QBUWMGi

â Shane Richie (@realshanerichie) January 20, 2016
Discussing the special, he revealed: âI canât tell you how exciting it is. Itâs a real, dark story. When I was reading it, I kept thinking half-way through that Kat and Alfie have to get out of this village but they donât. Itâs a stand alone drama and nothing to do with EastEnders except for that itâs Kat and Alfie. A whole new universe has been created.â

Filming for the spin-off commences in April.

http://metro.co.uk/2016/01/20/easten...n-off-5634185/

----------


## Rear window

> [I][SIZE="4"]
> 
> The actor told This Morning: ‘We leave on screen and we’re not coming back as far as we know.



.. But unless they're bumped off then maybe, and then even if they are then it's possible.

----------


## Rear window

> [I][SIZE="4"]
> 
> The actor told This Morning: âWe leave on screen and weâre not coming back as far as we know.



.. But unless they're bumped off then maybe, and then even if they are then it's possible.

----------


## Dazzle

> .. But unless they're bumped off then maybe, and then even if they are then it's possible.


Yes, I think Shane means DTC has no plans to bring them back.  Another EP might think differently of course.  Alfie might even die of his brain tumour. (If so, hopefully we'll see a body so he can't be resurrected!)

As someone who's not a fan of Kat and Alfie, I'm glad there's no plans for their return.  I'm puzzled about why the EE team went to the trouble of retconning a son for Kat if he isn't coming to live in Albert Square though.  :Ponder:

----------

Rear window (21-01-2016), sarah c (21-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

That just does not make sense, as far as I know, they are still popular but might have lost some popularity when Kat had this stupid affair with Derek, which again did not make sense ... stupid storyline from start to finish as far as I am concerned.  If they really  are not meant to come back, for a long time at least, I hope that the spin-off will shed light on KatÂ´s son and a reunion ... then leave it at that .. I know it does not make for drama but surely most viewers would like to see a rare happy ending for once??

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), Rear window (21-01-2016), sarah c (21-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> That just does not make sense, *as far as I know, they are still popular* but might have lost some popularity when Kat had this stupid affair with Derek, which again did not make sense ... stupid storyline from start to finish as far as I am concerned.  If they really  are not meant to come back, for a long time at least, I hope that the spin-off will shed light on KatÂ´s son and a reunion ... then leave it at that .. I know it does not make for drama but surely most viewers would like to see a rare happy ending for once??


I don't know if they are popular with most viewers any more.  I can't stand Alfie, and think Kat can be a good character - but she can also be intolerable.  I've seen many similar opinions elsewhere.

Of course Shane could be lying about there being no plans to bring them back to keep the ending of the spin-off a surprise.

----------

Glen1 (20-01-2016), maidmarian (20-01-2016), Perdita (20-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> I don't know if they are popular with most viewers any more.  I can't stand Alfie, and think Kat can be a good character - but she can also be intolerable.  I've seen many similar opinions elsewhere.
> 
> Of course Shane could be lying about there being no plans to bring them back to keep the ending of the spin-off a surprise.


I agree -I think Alfie was dreadful from the start.
He always sounds to me as tho hes mocking
someone with certain difficulties- my opinon.
I can stand Kat when she gets a realistic story
- which is not often.

So I suppose  they are a Soap producers/ SWs
idea of perfect couple.!!

Even my die-hard Southern rellies have/are going
off him!!

As for new universe ?? How self-important
can he get

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), sarah c (21-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I remember they used to be very popular indeed and I remember the viewers being excited when they were brought back..  as I said earlier, I think the storylines fore them have let them down, short term excitement maybe but not for me.  Shame really.  Will I miss them if they really donÂ´t come back?  No, to be honest, I would not, not many Slaters left and no more Moons  ... maybe it is the right time to put an end to Kalfie or whatever they were called   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), Glen1 (20-01-2016), parkerman (20-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

But there's bigger - and more sinister - things ahead for the soap's beloved Kat and Alfie, if Shane Richie's comments are anything to go by.


Speaking to Digital Spy after the awards, Richie and co-star Jessie Wallace teased the upcoming spin-off series that will see their characters head to Ireland to search for Kat's long-lost son.


Viewers who are expecting to see the standard EastEnders formula with some Irish accents thrown in are in for a surprise, according to Richie.


He said: "It's a bit like Broadchurch meets The Wicker Man. I've read the first script - about a third of the way through I was going, 'No, Kat and Alfie, turn around, you should not be there'."


While the six-part series features two of Albert Square's most recognisable faces, the drama has "a*bsolutely nothing to do with EastEnders"*, Shane added.

The pair also spoke about the "bittersweet" return of Ross Kemp as Grant Mitchell, when his character returns to see his dying mother Peggy, as Barbara Windsor says goodbye to the show for good.


_Does this mean we will never see her son on Albert Square??? Never going to meet his other family?_

----------


## Dazzle

> _Does this mean we will never see her son on Albert Square??? Never going to meet his other family?_


The more I think about it, the more I realise it doesn't make sense that Kat won't return to Albert Square.  Why go to the trouble of casting a new Belinda or writing in a secret son if she's gone for good?

----------

parkerman (21-01-2016), sarah c (21-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> The more I think about it, the more I realise it doesn't make sense that Kat won't return to Albert Square.  Why go to the trouble of casting a new Belinda or writing in a secret son if she's gone for good?


Yes it doesn't make sense unless Belinda is suddenly going to move to the square?

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

> The more I think about it, the more I realise it doesn't make sense that Kat won't return to Albert Square.  Why go to the trouble of casting a new Belinda or writing in a secret son if she's gone for good?


Yes it doesn't make sense unless Belinda is suddenly going to move to the square?

----------


## sarah c

> Yes it doesn't make sense unless Belinda is suddenly going to move to the square?


Belinda will never ( or would never) return to the Square as she married to move out, act posh and pretend she wasn't a slater??

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey needs someone around her so if Kat is gone and Jean and Big Mo won't return then Belinda could but she and Stacey don't seem very close 

I think Kat and her son if alive need to come back to the main show

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Ireland can put their mind at ease - Shane Richie has promised that the upcoming EastEnders Irish spinoff will be respectful to the country.

The last time the BBC soap went to Ireland in 1997, the episodes sparked controversy over their portrayal of Irish life. The BBC even issued an apology afterwards.

But Richie told the Irish Examiner that EastEnders won't be repeating the same mistakes.

"The kneejerk reaction was that, 'Oh, EastEnders are going to come over here and play the dopey card'. That's not the case," he said.

"The producer, Dominic Treadwell-Collins, is from a big Cork family. He wants to set the record straight."

Richie also revealed that numerous scenes from the tragic cot death storyline back in 2011 had to be cut and reshot.

"We've both got children, and you obviously tap into that when you are acting," he explained.

"There was a lot of stuff that didn't make it on screen. The funeral, which had a little coffin, was shot on a closed set and we just went to pieces. We were a mess.

"The producers watched and said they couldn't put it out. They felt it was too real. We were gutted - the whole thing had to be reshot."

EastEnders airs on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2016), Glen1 (01-02-2016), Rear window (01-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie wants Kat and Alfie Moon's upcoming spinoff show to be a returning series.   :EEK!: 

The popular Walford couple will take centre stage in their very own six-part drama later this year, which has the working title of Redwater.

Redwater will be set in Ireland after the Moons decide to move there to seek answers over Kat's long-lost son. Although only one series has been confirmed, Richie has high hopes for the project's long-term future.

"At the moment we are committed to one series, and like anything if it does well, we'd like to think it will be ongoing," he told the Daily Record. "With the storylines we've heard, I'd be very surprised if it wasn't a long runner. That's the plan. 

"Kat and Alfie have set up in Ireland and will they stay there? I'd love to think I would spend three or four months of the year filming in Ireland and going out there with my family."

Kat and Alfie's exits from Walford were originally billed as a break from the show, but Richie and his on-screen wife Jessie Wallace have since appeared more coy about whether they'll actually be back.

And asked whether we could ever see the couple back running the Queen Vic again (what would Danny Dyer say?), Richie replied: "That's probably it now, unless something drastic happens and they say we need Kat and Alfie back to run the pub. They are coping fine without us."

Richie recently told Digital Spy that Kat and Alfie's show is "a bit like Broadchurch meets The Wicker Man".

He said last month: "I've read the first script - about a third of the way through I was going, 'No, Kat and Alfie, turn around, you should not be there'

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2016), Glen1 (25-02-2016), Rear window (25-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Two years since it was first announced, the EastEnders spinoff Redwater will finally hit our screens and tell us what happened to Kat and Alfie after they left the Square.

The six-episode run will answer questions like 'who is Kat's son?', and ex-EastEnders boss Dominic Treadwell-Collins, who was involved in the spinoff, says there are plenty more avenues to explore should the show get another series.

Speaking to The Sun, he said: "We've talked about who could come in for series two and I've always said that you could delve into Alfie's dad.

Alfie's actor Shane Richie chipped in to say: "Alfie's always believed that his mum and dad were killed, I said to Dom that they went into witness protection."

Dominic joked that that was exactly what happened and added: "I would bring Michael Crawford in as Shane's father. That would be a gift."

Dominic Treadwell-Collins also spoke to Digital Spy about the possibility of a second series (among many other things), stating that although he was no longer at the BBC, he's worked to set up a second run as best he can.

"Throughout the series, we have very carefully laid down secrets and hinted at other characters," he explained. "The end of this series will feel like a midpoint â not an ending.

"We leave it on the mother of all cliffhangers at the end of episode six."


Kat and Alfie: Redwater will begin on Thursday, May 18 at 8pm on BBC One.

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (14-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Shane Richie looks set to relaunch his music career after signing a brand new album deal.

The actor â who is known for his role as Alfie Moon in the BBC soap â has signed on the dotted line with Warner-owned label East West Records.

Shane's recording an Americana album inspired by his musical heroes and the contemporary country scene, which is set to be released in the autumn.

Speaking about the news, he said: "I've always been a huge fan of new country, so I'm really excited to have the opportunity to record this album.

View image on Twitter
View image on Twitter
 Follow
East West Records ✔ @EastWestRecords
@EastWestRecords are proud to announce the signing of the entertainer and singer, the amazing @realshanerichie 💪📝👉 http://eastwestrecords.co.uk/artists/shane-richie/ â¦
11:00 AM - 20 Jul 2017
  13 13 Retweets   62 62 likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy

"I'm looking forward to working with East West Records and can't wait to share my music with you."

Shane is no stranger to the music industry, having already released two albums in 1997 and 2000.

In 2003, his Children in Need cover version of Wham's 'I'm Your Man' peaked at number two in the charts, while his son Jake Roche is the lead singer in popular band Rixton.




More recently, fans have seen Shane star in EastEnders spinoff Redwater, which followed Kat and Alfie to Ireland in search of her long-lost son.

With currently no word on whether the series will be renewed, speculation has been rife over whether the Moons could return to EastEnders as part of new boss John Yorke's plans to turn the show around.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

ee announcement tonight is it the return of moon slater family

----------

parkerman (24-10-2017), Rear window (24-10-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Thank you. I am completely underwhelmed by the news.....

----------


## lizann

> Thank you. I am completely underwhelmed by the news.....


i could be wrong and you could be overwhelmed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

I missed the first half .. what was the announcement?

----------


## lizann

> I missed the first half .. what was the announcement?


ian's ex mel returning

----------

Perdita (24-10-2017)

----------


## Rear window

> ian's ex mel returning


oh is that who it is. hadn't got a clue.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jessie Wallace returning as Kat 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ers-Early-2018

----------

Rear window (21-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Jessie Wallace returning as Kat 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ers-Early-2018


Pointless without Alfie ...

----------


## Kim

Given they've said she's returning without her kids, I think they've given the game away they'll follow later.

If not, hatchet job complete on Kat's character if it wasn't already.

Digital Spy version which says she's minus the kids: http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...returning-too/

----------


## Perdita

I only look forward to the return of Mo and Jean ... not missed Kat or Alfie at all since they left

----------

Rear window (21-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

alfie is dead kat a widow new romance for jack that is the online chatter

----------

Rear window (21-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> alfie is dead kat a widow new romance for jack that is the online chatter


She going to become blonde?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (21-12-2017), Rear window (21-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders return for Shane Richie as Alfie Moon could still happen someday

EastEnders fans shouldn't give up hope for an eventual reunion of Kat and Alfie in Walford just yet.

The BBC One soap made the surprising announcement earlier this week that Jessie Wallace will be returning to EastEnders in the New Year for a bombshell Slater family storyline â only without Alfie (Shane Richie) by her side.

Kat will reappear in Albert Square along with Big Mo (Laila Morse) and Jean Slater (Gillian Wright) to set Stacey (Lacey Turner) straight following her horrific encounter with Max Branning (Jake Wood) over Christmas.

EastEnders offered no definitive answers on the whereabouts of Alfie, who viewers last saw flatlining on the operating table in the series finale of the spin-off Kat & Alfie: Redwater earlier in the year.

But just as Kat survived a near-drowning in that same episode, there's fresh hope that Alfie will also recover from his brain tumour. Earlier this week, The Mirror questioned EastEnders' interim producer John Yorke about whether Alfie could return at some point.

"Alfie will always be a part of the EastEnders family," Yorke assured the news outlet.

While that's not confirming that Kat and Alfie will be reunited next year in Walford, it's at least an indication that Alfie hasn't kicked the bucket quite yet.

Shane Richie previously tipped that Kat and Alfie miraculously survived their Redwater cliffhanger back in October while discussing a potential return to EastEnders.

"Thankfully, Kat and Alfie are not dead. That's as much as I know," he confirmed. "You know what I love? Every time you get actors, they always say, 'Never say never'. And I've watched and I've gone, 'Shut up, never say never'.

"Because all these actors make out it's their decision whether they go back or not, and it's b*****ks. It's never their decision.

"So I'd like to sit here and go, 'Maybe I'll see how I feel about it'. Trust me, if I get the phone call from EastEnders... I loved being there. I've got a lot of friends that are still there.

"If I got the phone call to come back, I'd love the idea."

In the meantime, you're probably most likely to catch Shane at your local honkytonk as he promotes his new album A Country Soul. Yee-haw!

----------

Rear window (22-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

Big Mo Harris will arrive back in Albert Square and will break the news to friends and neighbours that Kat has passed away


Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2018/02/08/easten...8/?ito=cbshare

----------


## Perdita

> Big Mo Harris will arrive back in Albert Square and will break the news to friends and neighbours that Kat has passed away
> 
> 
> Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2018/02/08/easten...8/?ito=cbshare


Fake news though ????

----------

Glen1 (09-02-2018), parkerman (09-02-2018)

----------


## parkerman

But the report's from The Sun, Perdy. Surely you are not suggesting that The Sun would report fake news?  :Rotfl:

----------

Glen1 (09-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> But the report's from The Sun, Perdy. Surely you are not suggesting that The Sun would report fake news?


Of course not  :Angel:   I mean the news of her passing is fake news, she is not dead really?? ;)

----------

parkerman (09-02-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is the events in Redwater and Kat's son going to be ignored?

----------


## Perdita

> Is the events in Redwater and Kat's son going to be ignored?


They can't be, surely... Kat must explain how it comes she is still alive and did not drown?

----------

kaz21 (13-03-2018), lizann (13-03-2018), tammyy2j (13-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

no return of tommy and twins?

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...llace-reunion/

Only matter of time for him to return too ... what will they all do though?  Take over the Vic again ???

----------


## lizann

mr. moon returns

----------


## lizann

did it explain why alfie has the kids and will not let kat see them

----------


## kaz21

> did it explain why alfie has the kids and will not let kat see them


Tommy burnt himself, whilst kat was supposed to be looking after them. She was actually upstairs having an affair at the time.

----------

lizann (04-08-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Tommy burnt himself, whilst kat was supposed to be looking after them. She was actually upstairs having an affair at the time.


another affair for kat, does she ever ever ever learn

----------

kaz21 (04-08-2018)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...nion-pictures/

Alfie back ..

----------


## lizann

hayley's baby daddy alfie secret revealed to kat at christmas which leads her to making a move on mick and stuart and jack, naughty kat again

----------


## lizann

> hayley's baby daddy alfie secret revealed to kat at christmas which leads her to making a move on mick and stuart and jack, naughty kat again


 so it was max she made the move on and is alfie dead, who can run blue moon funerals now

----------


## lizann

alfie off again with cherry, deja vu

----------


## lizann

jessie suspended for an incident

----------

flappinfanny (26-01-2020)

----------


## mysangry

Bit puzzled as to what has happened to Baby Cherry, no sign of her or Hayley, strange how people just vanish and are never seen again!

----------


## lizann

> Bit puzzled as to what has happened to Baby Cherry, no sign of her or Hayley, strange how people just vanish and are never seen again!


all kat's kids are missing

----------

kaz21 (02-02-2020)

----------


## kaz21

All kids are missing except illy at the moment.

----------


## lizann

> All kids are missing except illy at the moment.


lily is with stacey and her new fella

----------


## lizann

The actress, best known for playing Kat Slater, was arrested on suspicion of assaulting a police officer and drunk and disorderly conduct.

A BBC spokesperson told Metro.co.uk: ?Senior bosses have spoken to Jessie Wallace about the incident and issued a clear warning that this kind of behaviour is unacceptable and Jessie has expressed her deep regret.?

----------


## lizann

shane is returning as alfie

----------

